# Punk & Heyman mocking King's heart attack



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm speechless. I wanted the product to get edgier, but this? This is plain disrespectful, not entertaining, and a complete lack of sanity. 

I can't help it but think this is a jab at Linda for losing somehow, so she can never run for senate again. Absolutely despising.

Does anyone actually think this is acceptable?

I wonder if they are going to continue with the "*BA★*" campaign after this nonsense.​


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Dat Heart Attack*

Say what u will but i loved evrey second of that promo since Punk came out xD

heyman fakes a heart attack like no other man could


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Did WWE cross the line with Jerry Lawler tonight?*

*edit: I did have an undecided option when I started this poll last night, I don't know what happened to it.*

They are playing it very close to the line. I can't help but think they wouldn't have done this whilst Linda was campaigning, they made the decision about when Jerry was returning 2 weeks after his heart attack back in September. Maybe it's a coincidence, maybe it isn't.

The way they did that tonight didn't progress CM Punk's respect storyline further than they could with other easier alternatives. The purpose of that was shock value and trying to get CM Punk over as a heel in the worst possible way. 

My take on that was it was very, very cheap heat.

Did WWE cross the line with Jerry Lawler tonight?


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: What the actual fuck WWE? Mocking someone who had an heart attack? Really?*

WE WANT EDGY TV.

omg this is so distasteful   

He's alive and well ffs. Man up.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Did WWE cross the line with Jerry Lawler tonight?*

No they didnt

The only thing that kinda bugged me how punk said he stopped carreing what other people thought yet he still begs for respect....


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Did WWE cross the line with Jerry Lawler tonight?*

No. The fact that so many people are saying it was disgusting etc is a tribute to how good it was. People want the product to get edgier then complain when something very edgy happens, calling it disrespectful and in bad taste. He's alive, he's fine, it's not real, he's obviously agreed to it, probably even suggested they use it in an angle himself.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Did WWE cross the line with Jerry Lawler tonight?*

Yeah. Its too soon to make fun of heart attacks. What really took it over the line was the "beat you to death" line Punk did, incredibly poor taste....

....With that said I LoL'd at the whole segment, it was mean beyond words. I'm sure they wouldn't have done it w/o Jerry being okay but Vince has gotta set some boundaries B, this was a new low.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*

It was disrespectful and wrong to do so soon, but Jerry would have agreed to it so fair game imo.

I found it rather amusing. Obviously if they had done it without his permission my opinion would be different.

It's just really really really cheap heat, WWE have proven time and time again in the past they are perfectly happy to use it.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*

If King agreed to it, why are _you_ getting mad _for_ him?

He's a big boy. I'm glad he survived and that he's back, but the segment was money.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*

Merged the three threads into one.

The fact that people are defending this is disgusting. Then again, wrestling is trashy. And fuck, Vince McMahon is one sick dude. The same guy that exploited Eddie's death, had satanic sacrifices performed on TV, and practiced necrophilia.....he has no boundaries.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*

thought they went overboard with heyman faking the heart attack.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*

Punk was in maximum trolling mode, it was just awesome to watch. Black humour is sometimes the best way to treat a real trauma.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*

apparently the atitude era is back ladies and gents fpalm


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*

It was awesome. You people who clamor for the AE to return should be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Did WWE cross the line with Jerry Lawler tonight?*



new_year_new_start said:


> No. The fact that so many people are saying it was disgusting etc is a tribute to how good it was. People want the product to get edgier then complain when something very edgy happens, calling it disrespectful and in bad taste. He's alive, he's fine, it's not real, he's obviously agreed to it, probably even suggested they use it in an angle himself.



This.Some of you need to stop being pussies no offense.King is alive,probably gave the segment the go-ahead and is getting paid handsomely to do crappy commentary on top of it.So who cares really.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*



NoyK said:


> I wonder if they are going to continue with the "*BA★*" campaign after this nonsense.


I hope they don't, the whole thing screams hypocrite at the WWE, it's finally time WWE and vince mcmahon has the balls to push boundaries, thank god that hag linda lost, we would've never gotten that golden segment :lmao



new_year_new_start said:


> No. The fact that so many people are saying it was disgusting etc is a tribute to how good it was. People want the product to get edgier then complain when something very edgy happens, calling it disrespectful and in bad taste. He's alive, he's fine, it's not real, he's obviously agreed to it, probably even suggested they use it in an angle himself.


exactly this^, Jerry lawler green lighted all of this, so there wasn't any malice involve, do you people think they would've done the segment if Jerry Lawler didn't want to?, it's a story line, the whole thing it's fake

it's still Soooo real for a bunch of you dammit that you deserve brock lesnar to go your houses and punch you silly



> he has no boundaries.


he shouldn't, if he did in the first place we wouldn't have had Attitude era and WWE would've cease to exist


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*

Sensitive as fuck people. That segment was amazing, loved every bit of it. Excellent work from Punk, Heyman and Foley.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*



TKOK! said:


> thought they went overboard with heyman faking the heart attack.


Yeah, alot of people on WWE's FB page are complaining about that part the most. When Punk gave him "CPR". Saw a post from a guy who said it reminded him of his grandfather getting CPR after a heart attack...except he didn't live. Really shitty segment, not only that, the crowd didn't care for the most part. So so much for that "heat" on Punk


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*



x78 said:


> It was awesome. You people who clamor for the AE to return should be careful what you wish for.


:lmao please do some research on the Attitude Era. It was nothing like the CM Punk segment.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*



x78 said:


> It was awesome. You people who clamor for the AE to return should be careful what you wish for.


As I saw somebody say in the RAW discussion thread, no, people want better feuds, better matches, better promos, etc. Not the "Attitude Era". 

However, there should be no one shocked by this, it's WWE after all


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*

Are ppl upset at Punk, Lawler, Mick for agreeing to this or the writing team. I just dont get that if you didnt hate the segment that ur sick? Aside from Heyman faking the heart attack I think all 3 men(Punk,Foley and Lawler) all played their parts well. 

Its just amazing how u can be labled sick for not hating it like some of u guys did. I never wanted Punk to interrupt but he did and it was a decent lil segment.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Did WWE cross the line with Jerry Lawler tonight?*



UltimateOppitunist said:


> This.Some of you need to stop being pussies no offense.King is alive,probably gave the segment the go-ahead and is getting paid handsomely to do crappy commentary on top of it.So who cares really.


You actually think it's shit like this that made the all-mighty Attitude Era great? This will go down in as one of the most despicable, disrespectful, bad-taste segments in the history of this company, along with Katie Vick and "Eddie is in Hell".

I don't even know what to tell you if you think that segment had any ounce of sanity.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*

That was a good promo one of the best in a long time. They did cross the line though. You cant blame CM Punk, you have to blame the WWE writers. Lawler would have to agree to this promo in the first place


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*

For what it's worth, I thought the heel Orton/Batista mentions of Eddie's death were unnecessary and Kid Kash's comments about Owen Hart the other night were disgusting and if he isn't fired for that then just shows how much of a fucking joke TNA is. If people in that company actually okayed Kid Kash to say that then I hope Martha sues them for it.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Sensitive as fuck people. That segment was amazing, loved every bit of it. Excellent work from Punk, Heyman and Foley.


I'm sorry yeah but you might as well walk to the ring with a kid who has terminal cancer and mock him for having it.

Disgusting. Truly Disgusting.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*



Parison Sapphire said:


> :lmao please do some research on the Attitude Era. It was nothing like the CM Punk segment.


of course not.................it was worse  so I don't understand the ammount of bitching here


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*

It was pretty lame tbh. Just screamed of please BOO Punk. Please. Cheap and not entertaining. But the marks will eat this shit up regardless.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*



TheF1BOB said:


> I'm sorry yeah but you might as well walk to the ring with a kid who has terminal cancer and mock him for having it.
> 
> Disgusting. Truly Disgusting.


Doesn't matter, it was edgy!


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*



Jotunheim said:


> of course not.................it was worse  so I don't understand the ammount of bitching here


I'd really like to know how it was worse?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*



Jotunheim said:


> of course not.................it was worse  so I don't understand the ammount of bitching here


Besides the Katie Vick thing, please name these 'worse' segments.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*

Honestly, I would have to say... HELL YES!!! The guy had a major ass legit heart attack! It took them 15 minutes to just get him out of the arena to get him stable enough to get him in the ambulance! This was just going too far!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*



Parison Sapphire said:


> :lmao please do some research on the Attitude Era. It was nothing like the CM Punk segment.


No, it was much worse a lot of the time. What it did have was people going to any length to be booed. If 'smarks' hate Punk and are offended then that's great, upsetting 'smarks' is probably the best thing a heel could do and something that has been sadly missing for the best part of a decade.

Nobody was hurt during the segment, no damage was done to anyone or anything, it was just fantastic heel work. What we have here is a bunch of people who talk about how they wish the product was more 'edgy' and 'hardcore' and then start crying and getting upset when the company actually deliver for once.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*

I don't mind them doing it. Thankfully Paul E didn't actually have a heart attack during the script though.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*

I'll just leave these here:


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*

By the way, are we all forgetting them making us relive Lawler's heart attack? Made it look like it was a wrestling angle


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*

I'm not watching but they actually did this? Is Punk's crowd reaction so dead that they have to resort to _this_?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*

This will be like a 100 page when I wake up tomorrow. Well it got ppl talking.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*

I would really like to know what are these "worst segments" in the Attitude Era. And I'm sure those who had similar shitty bad-taste humor like this were infamous.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*

I just think it's hilarious how hard they try to make the fans dislike Punk. It's not gonna happen, guise.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*



Choke2Death said:


> I'm not watching but they actually did this? Is Punk's crowd reaction so dead that they have to resort to _this_?


Except his crowd reactions are never dead to begin with, and you'd have to be a blind Punk hater to belie- oh, right.

People do know Lawler himself agreed to this? Yes, it was crossing the line but what do I care, it was entertaining as fuck.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*

It was ridiculous, but let's not forget that Lawler agreed to this so he's as much to blame as anybody.

Love how Noyk got to make the first version of this thread, the opportunity to look respectable must have been too much for you!


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*



Parison Sapphire said:


> I'd really like to know how it was worse?


big bossman hanging on top of a cell depicting a hanging suicide?, call your mothers, I remember a guy who hanged himself, this is borderline disgusting!!

Ministry of darkness doing "Satanic" rituals and sacrifices?, no way man, this was borderline disgustin, USA is a land of Christianity and love to god, it was awful!!

Ministry of darkness doing crucifixions? god dammit! jesus christ died for our sins, I, as a catholic feel extremely offended, fuck this company, it was awful!!

Big bossman dragging the dead father of big show thru the cementery?, wTF man!?!? they are mocking someone's dead right there!!, it's disgusting, I hate this company

and we can go far enough, I just mentioned several more visible ones :lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Except his crowd reactions are never dead to begin with, and you'd have to be a blind Punk hater to belie- oh, right.
> 
> People do know Lawler himself agreed to this? Yes, it was crossing the line but what do I care, it was entertaining as fuck.


I'm not watching so I can't comment on his crowd reactions but it would have to be dead if they are so desperate that they resort to doing something like this.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*

Marks will be marks.


----------



## ▲E. (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*

Hahahhaha you guys are all pussies. That's how you get heel heat.


----------



## Mike Honcho (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*

Jesus, do you all get the sand for your vaginas from the same beach? TOO FAR WAAAAAAHHHHH! Some of you clowns are absolutely lactating over this. Dry your tears of righteous indignation and shut the fuck up.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Did WWE cross the line with Jerry Lawler tonight?*



NoyK said:


> You actually think it's shit like this that made the all-mighty Attitude Era great? This will go down in as one of the most despicable, disrespectful, bad-taste segments in the history of this company, along with Katie Vick and "Eddie is in Hell".
> 
> I don't even know what to tell you if you think that segment had any ounce of sanity.



Read my post again,you over-assuming knuckle dragger,where the fuck did I say in that post I thought that segment is the kind of segment that made the AE great? I DIDN'T EVEN MENTION THE AE.LOL I mean really...100% guaranteed Jerry green lighted the segment,and hes alive and well and getting paid so like I said who cares if HE doesn't? You call it despicable,I call it black humor,its just a segment,one that finished minutes ago so sit back and enjoy the rest of the show jackass.:kanye


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*



Headliner said:


> Marks will be marks.


So very true!


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Although it was close to the line, it was edgy. We wanted edgy and we got it. Tasteless? Maybe but hey, what is everyone talking about right now?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*



Jotunheim said:


> big bossman hanging on top of a cell depicting a hanging suicide?, call your mothers, I remember a guy who hanged himself, this is borderline disgusting!!
> 
> Ministry of darkness doing "Satanic" rituals and sacrifices?, no way man, this was borderling disgustin, USA is a land of Christianity and love to god, it was awful!!
> 
> ...



The thing is that was all story lines, fake. This however, has a real-life background to all of it. That's what makes this a bad taste segment.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*



Headliner said:


> Marks will be marks.


it's still real to them dammit :sad:



> The thing is that was all story lines, fake. This however, has a real-life background to all of it. That's what makes this a bad taste segment.


you can atribute a LOT of Real life background to a lot of those segments, like the hanging depictions for example, know how many suicide attempts are made yearly?, or the katie vick thing, or the crucifixion, or are you telling me christian people wouldn't feel offended if they mocked their god and savior jesus christ in front of a life audience?, or what about making fun of Dead and mourning by dragging a casket all over a cementery?, give me a break people, seriously


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Vince has already proven countless times how sick in the head he is so why was this surprising to anyone?


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm losing faith in humanity with some of these remarks. Attitude Era was worse? We're too sensitive? That's how you get heel heat?

Some sick people in this world. That promo proves it.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Did WWE cross the line with Jerry Lawler tonight?*



UltimateOppitunist said:


> Read my post again,you over-assuming knuckle dragger,where the fuck did I say in that post I thought that segment is the kind of segment that made the AE great? I DIDN'T EVEN MENTION THE AE.LOL I mean really...100% guaranteed Jerry green lighted the segment,and hes alive and well and getting paid so like I said who cares if HE doesn't? You call it despicable,I call it black humor,its just a segment,one that finished minutes ago so sit back and enjoy the rest of the show jackass.:kanye


No, but you quoted someone who referenced the AE with "This". Means you also agree with it, smartypants.

I don't care if King green lighted this, it was still a pathetic segment that will be infamous for years to come, and for all the right reasons.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*



Headliner said:


> Merged the three threads into one.
> 
> The fact that people are defending this is disgusting. Then again, wrestling is trashy. And fuck, Vince McMahon is one sick dude. The same guy that exploited Eddie's death, had satanic sacrifices performed on TV, and practiced necrophilia.....he has no boundaries.


Yet you're still watching the product. So why bitch about it now?

Sure, I found it as "wow that's fucked up," but obviously they signed off on it. Was an excellent way to get heat. 

Can defiantly tell the election is over though.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

TheF1BOB said:


> I'm losing faith in humanity with some of these remarks. Attitude Era was worse? We're too sensitive? That's how you get heel heat?
> 
> I'm speechless...


of all the things, OF ALL THE FREAKING THINGS in the world that would make you lose faith in humanity, this segment it's the one that really digs you in?, I mean this is the one where you draw a line?, not the massacre of people in a stupid oil war from the USA, not the killing of people by the egypt government, not the bunch of murders that happen all around the world for something as petty as money, no, this one segment it's the one where you say "fuck this, humanity is lost", genius :lmao


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

bkfestivus said:


> Vince has already proven countless times how sick in the head he is so why was this surprising to anyone?


Feelings are hurt...badly.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

That segment was fucking awesome. Wrestling should have no boundaries.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Jotunheim said:


> of all the things, OF ALL THE FREAKING THINGS in the world that would make you lose faith in humanity, this segment it's the one that really digs you in?, I mean this is the one where you draw a line?, not the massacre of people in a stupid oil war from the USA, not the killing of people by the egypt government, not the bunch of murders that happen all around the world for something as petty as money, no, this one segment it's the one where you say "fuck this, humanity is lost", genius :lmao


I'm pissed off because of people like you, who thinks thinks this was good TV, cool, edgy etc. If you didn't know, Jerry Lawlers heart attack was real, not some made up bullshit story line just for the sake of entertainment. It was disturbing and totally out of line.


----------



## mb1025 (Jun 14, 2011)

I truly believe if this wasn't CM Punk and Paul Heyman people would be up in arms.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Vince is a crazy fucking lunatic.

Gets even nuttier with age.

That being said, what can you do. I'm not a fan of doing it, but don't think it's the worst thing I've ever seen from Vince. Hanging a guy from a cell and preforming necrophilia was the worst thing I've ever seen from Vince.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

I love and hate Vince McMahon. The segment violated my sensibilities but it sure was fun. I guess its in the tradition of trashy, tasteless, wrestling angles. 

I take solace in the fact that I know that if Vince himself had a heart attack he'd still make a mockery of it if he survived.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*



Teh_TaKeR said:


> Yet you're still watching the product. So why bitch about it now?
> 
> Sure, I found it as "wow that's fucked up," but obviously they signed off on it. Was an excellent way to get heat.
> 
> Can defiantly tell the election is over though.


Because I don't watch thinking "How is Vince going to prove how classless he is" every week. 

This is what separates wrestling and it's fans from real sports. You would never catch a guy in a real sport making fun of an enemy's death. If anything he would set out his condolences. And in the small chance that he did make fun of it, shit would hit the fan. There's a moral ground and a profound respect for certain situations.

Wrestling? Nah. No respect, no boundaries, no morals. No fucks given. Do anything possible to get attention because attention is good whether it's good or bad. Your mother died? Fuck that bitch, she's in hell. Your brother had a heart attack and survived? Fuck him, I'll kick his ass and make he dies.

That's *TRASHY.*


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

mb1025 said:


> I truly believe if this wasn't CM Punk and Paul Heyman people would be up in arms.


Yep

The worst part is, it got no heat on Punk. Did you hear the crowd during that segment? You'd think there was a divas match going on


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

It was awful, plain and simple. No reason to mock a real life event to get heat, especially when Punk gets the most heat in the company as it is anyway.

The whole situation of him returning, from the promo, to the video before he returned that showed him "dead" to the fact JR is now off commentary for Lawler makes me sick.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Of course they crossed the line, just like they did when Cole included Lawler's dead mother in their feud. Once again, Lawler approved it so I'm not about to bleed about it.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

I think it was disgusting and WAY over the line. The line isn't even in fucking sight. I think that was right up there with continuing the show after Owen died, right up there with turning Eddie's death into a storyline. Just, makes me a little ashamed to be a wrestling fan.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Might be wrong but didn't show's dad die in real life sometime before the whole big boss man funeral thing?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

You know what? You people deserve these Brodus Clays and dancing Hornswoggles. 
I just hope they continue to do these "trashy" segments. They are entertaining as fuck


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Ryback is gonna kill this guy! I am gonna love it too!


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

Let me just clear it up for you. King didn't die of a heart attack, he actually survived it. Infact he even took part in the promo. It was fucking awesome.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

mb1025 said:


> I truly believe if this wasn't CM Punk and Paul Heyman people would be up in arms.


I bet you're right. Since it's Punk and Heyman, who are "cool" and "edgy", people want to be like them. "Look, I'm not offended! I'm cool! I'm edgy", I swear that's what some of these people are thinking. In reality these people are just sad. Sad, sad people.

Step outside of your wrestling fan mindset and see this for what it really is.


----------



## DaiKaiju (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*



TheF1BOB said:


> I'm sorry yeah but you might as well walk to the ring with a kid who has terminal cancer and mock him for having it.
> 
> Disgusting. Truly Disgusting.


Replace "kid" with "father" and you see how we got Big Boss Man driving a casket around a cemetary


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

That vignette exploiting Lawler's heart attack was more tasteless imo.

I know this may make me sound like an insensitive douche.. But I thought the promo was entertaining

This whole thing was approved by Lawler himself, so there's no point in getting all up in arms about it.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> I bet you're right. Since it's Punk and Heyman, who are "cool" and "edgy", people want to be like them. "Look, I'm not offended! I'm cool! I'm edgy", I swear that's what some of these people are thinking. In reality these people are just sad. Sad, sad people.
> 
> *Step outside of your wrestling fan mindset and see this for what it really is.*


At least someone fucking gets it. (Y)


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't know if they crossed the line, but they certainly put their toes right up to.

I hope they cleared that with Lawler in advance.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I was in tears, one of the greatest segments of the year :lmao


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

#Mark said:


> That vignette exploiting Lawler's heart attack was more tasteless imo.


I brought that up earlier, looked like they tried to make it a wrestling angle ffs.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*



Headliner said:


> Wrestling? Nah. No respect, no boundaries, no morals. No fucks given. Do anything possible to get attention because attention is good whether it's good or bad. Your mother died? Fuck that bitch, she's in hell. Your brother had a heart attack and survived? Fuck him, I'll kick his ass and make he dies.
> 
> That's *TRASHY.*


and it should remain that way, the whole "pro wrestling" and WWE were never a legitimate sport to begin with


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, Jerry Lawler approved this shit so I don't think they've "crossed the line". This was a typical Attitude Era-esque segment. They did lots of sick shit back then. Just think of Big Show's father funeral scene. Or, more recently in 2005, when they used Eddie Guerrero's death in a storyline with Mysterio. I feel those moments were worse. 

Tonight, Jerry agreed to be part of that segment. Let's keep that in mind.


----------



## drunkinminer (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah and Paul Haymen is NOT A PRIME CANDIDATE for a heart attack.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: What the actual fuck WWE? Mocking someone who had an heart attack? Really?*



new_year_new_start said:


> WE WANT EDGY TV.
> 
> omg this is so distasteful
> 
> He's alive and well ffs. Man up.


This. 

King even said when the ambulance was backing up into the arena "Oh look my ride is here" because he's okay and happy to be alive.

People need to understand that King is fine with this being put into the angle. If you feel offended then you must think wrestling is still real to you... dammit.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> Well, Jerry Lawler approved this shit so I don't think they've "crossed the line". *This was a typical Attitude Era-esque segment*. They did lots of sick shit back then. Just think of Big Show's father funeral scene. Or, more recently in 2005, when they used Eddie Guerrero's death in a storyline with Mysterio. I feel those moments were worse.
> 
> Tonight, Jerry agreed to be part of that segment. Let's keep that in mind.


Why does everybody say that? Not saying I agree what happened to the Big Show, that was totally out of line, especially when his dad did die half way through that story line but saying it was _very Attitude Era like_ just discredits the Era for no reason at all.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*



Jotunheim said:


> and it should remain that way, the whole "pro wrestling" and WWE were never a legitimate sport to begin with


It should remain that way? Are you serious? This is exactly why wrestling and wrestling fans have a bad name.

The point of pro wrestling is to suspend your belief. To make you think you're watching something that's realistic and believable. Vince ruined that long ago, and instead created the image of wrestling that is just fake bullshit with no morals. Yet he does hypocritical bullshit like BE A STAR.

Unbelieveable. And then McMahon wonders why he's been shit on by the general public for well over 20 years now.


----------



## DaiKaiju (Oct 13, 2012)

TheF1BOB said:


> Why does everybody say that? Not saying I agree what happened to the Big Show, that was totally out of line, especially when his dad did die half way through that story line but saying it was _very Attitude Era like_ just discredits the Era for no reason at all.


Think Show's dad died years before actually.

And let's not forget Big Boss Man feeding Al Snow his own dog! I just remembered that one... Man Big Boss Man was an ass


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

You'd have thought lawler had actually died judging by some of these comments. It's not even in the same stratosphere as the "eddies in hell" comments. I actually found Rey Mysterio's pathetic "I'm gunna win it fa Eddie" title reign way more offensive.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

I guess Punk will do anything to shake off his reputation as a ratings poison.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

SJFC said:


> You'd have thought lawler had actually died judging by some of these comments. It's not even in the same stratosphere as the "eddies in hell" comments. I actually found Rey Mysterio's pathetic "I'm gunna win it fa Eddie" title reign way more offensive.


I find Chavo using Eddie's name whenever he can offensive. Example is at BFG

Nobody gave a shit that he won, cue namedrop of Eddie for a cheap pop


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Must say I'm surprised people feel the need to be offended by that, I'm sure King himself would tell you to grow some balls.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

they've done worse, i just found it just crap, i cant see what it was there to generate? cheap heat that Punk already has? just seemed unnecessary, if he'd have come out wearing one fake boob and a bald cap during the cancer cheque segment, now that would have been OTT...


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

Headliner said:


> It should remain that way? Are you serious? This is exactly why wrestling and wrestling fans have a bad name.


I'm pretty sure...no...I'm VERY sure the whole wrestling being "fake" in the conventional means takes of care of that :lmao



> The point of pro wrestling is to suspend your belief. To make you think you're watching something that's realistic and believable. Vince ruined that long ago, and instead created the image of wrestling that is just fake bullshit with no morals. Yet he does hypocritical bullshit like BE A STAR.


which is awesome, the whole thing is fake, if it wasn't there wouldn't be storylines, writers or bookers doing the whole thing backstage and being one of the backbones of pro-wrestling, or at least, the WWE, the whole B A STAR it's complete borderline hypocrisy and imho it should not exist at all with backgrounds such as attitude era

if people want to "suspend disbelief" in a classy way by watching Wrestling and enjoying the whole "choreographed" show they should go to New japan pro wrestling and the like, WWE already made their name and precedent by doing over the top wacky borderline trashy stuff, it's complete hypocrisy and idiocy to negate all of that and create a "tasteful family show that cares about sensitivity"



> Unbelieveable. And then McMahon wonders why he's been shit on by the general public for well over 20 years now.


because he doesn't want to accept the fact that WWE it's not a mainstream entertainment business and he shouldn't appear to a demographic that in all honestly doesn't even care about anything regarding sports to begin with, aka, the birth of the PG era

it's the same way linda mcmahon is running for senate while her own money is being made of something as the WWE, spending 90 million of dollars why denying health care to their own workhorses, the ones that put money in her pockets to begin with and pretending she has nothing to do with it


----------



## Gimpy (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm sure Jerry was okay with it. I was entertained.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jotunheim said:


> which is awesome, the whole thing is fake, if it wasn't there wouldn't be storylines, writers or bookers doing the whole thing backstage and being one of the backbones of pro-wrestling, or at least, the WWE, the whole B A STAR it's complete borderline hypocrisy and imho it should not exist at all with backgrounds such as attitude era
> 
> if people want to "suspend disbelief" in a classy way by watching Wrestling and enjoying the whole "choreographed" show they should go to New japan pro wrestling and the like, WWE already made their name and precedent by doing over the top wacky borderline trashy stuff, *it's complete hypocrisy and idiocy to negate all of that and create a "tasteful family show that cares about sensitivity"*


Except they do. Breast Cancer awareness, Military appreciation. WWE's corparate company overview:


> WWE, a publicly traded company (NYSE: WWE), is an integrated media organization and recognized leader in global entertainment. The company consists of a portfolio of businesses that create and deliver original content 52 weeks a year to a global audience.* WWE is committed to family friendly entertainment on its television programming, pay-per-view, digital media and publishing platforms.* WWE programming is broadcast in more than 145 countries and 30 languages and reaches more than 600 million homes worldwide. The company is headquartered in Stamford, Conn., with offices in New York, Los Angeles, Miami, London, Mumbai, Shanghai, Singapore, Istanbul and Tokyo.


Yeah.





> because he doesn't want to accept the fact that WWE it's not a mainstream entertainment business and he shouldn't appear to a demographic that in all honestly doesn't even care about anything regarding sports to begin with, aka, the birth of the PG era
> 
> it's the same way linda mcmahon is running for senate while her own money is being made of something as the WWE, spending 90 million of dollars why denying health care to their own workhorses, the ones that put money in her pockets to begin with and pretending she has nothing to do with it


That doesn't even make sense. WWE's demographic is a sports audience:
http://corporate.wwe.com/company/overview.jsp


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Except they do. Breast Cancer awareness, Military appreciation. WWE's corparate company overview:
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> ...


which is why I'm freaking telling you it's cool at least they have the balls to pull shit like that, if it was up to me they should stop promoting all of that garbage about cancer, military and family shit when they know for a fact the whole company is rotten from the get go, if anything they should take advantage of it and push the limit and boundaries like they did with the attitude era, finally realizing all that I said before

I hope segments like these start putting "family" garbage people away from the product so we can have something awesome instead of "tasteful" turd, because for a good while WWE have been stinking like nobody's business because they want to keep stuff as "tasteful" and family friendly as possible, and we get what in exchange? garbage, pure steaming garbage, you know, like Brodus clay dancing


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jotunheim said:


> which is why I'm freaking telling you it's cool at least they have the balls to pull shit like that, if it was up to me they should stop promoting all of that garbage about cancer, military and family shit when they know for a fact the whole company is rotten from the get go, if anything they should take advantage of it and push the limit and boundaries like they did with the attitude era, finally realizing all that I said before


They have the balls to show they have no home training? Yet Vince wants to be respected by mainstream so much.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

Headliner said:


> They have the balls to show they have no home training? Yet Vince wants to be respected by mainstream so much.


which is complete and utter idiocy and hipocrisy like I said before, every time I see cancer shit, military awareness and B A STAR I facepalm a little because everyone and their grandmother knows that Vince is a class-A Bully and a jackass with no morals to begin with

it's what made him and the product so successful in any case :lmao


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

This was GREAT, and one of the highlights of the night. Very entertaining and something no one expected them to do. Loved it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I just don't see how that's must see TV. It's trash. Society is different now. Trashy TV was cool in the late 90's because society as a whole was rebellious and trashy. While he most likely got backlash back then, it's nothing compared to the backlash he gets now because society as a whole has changed. Everyone is sensitive to real tragedies and issues, and wants a certain level of respect to those situations.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

The Great Below said:


> This was GREAT, and one of the highlights of the night. Very entertaining and something no one expected them to do. Loved it.


I think alot of people were expecting them to do that, someone even called it in the RAW discussion thread


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I just don't see how that's must see TV. It's trash. Society is different now. Trashy TV was cool in the late 90's because society as a whole was rebellious and trashy. While he most likely got backlash back then, it's nothing compared to the backlash he gets now because society as a whole has changed. Everyone is sensitive to real tragedies and issues, and wants a certain level of respect to those situations.


Trashy TV is still big today. Just look at how successful Jersey Shore and all those teen mom shows are.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

lol at some of the reactions in here. As soon as something like this happens you always have a bunch of clowns running around shouting about how "EDGY" and shit it was, and how it's like the Attitude Era. Is it really? Let's think of some of the segments that might've been around the same level as making fun of someone for almost dying during the AE.

Big Boss Man hanging
Katie Vick
Al Snow's dog chilli
Big Show's dad's funeral crashing
Oaklahoma (in WCW)
Hawk's drug issues and "suicide"

I'm sure there were others but let's check out those. Because the average wrestling fan looks back on these storylines so fondly right?


...Of course not, everyone looks back on those as being trash/stupid/black marks on the company and utterly tasteless, along with the Eddie's death storyline, Kurt wanting to rape Sharmell, Torrie Wilson's dad dying or something, Cole telling King his mom was in hell and all the other crap like that. 

The Attitude Era wasn't loved for being "trashy" and "tastleness" and swearing offensive bullshit that only 10 year olds find entertaining, it was loved for the stars (Stone Cold, Rock, Taker, Kane, etc), the booking (every single guy, even Dean Malenko and Crash Holly, got a storyline), the characters (every guy on the roster had a distinct character, even the mid carders! Imagine that) and for being fresh and exciting. Not the horseshit I listed above.

Yes I'm sure King gave the o.k. which makes it somewhat better and it certainly isn't the biggest deal to me but it was still uncomfortable for some people, still tasteless, and still stupidly pointless as Punk got absolutely no heat.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Sweet, delicious tears.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The Great Below said:


> Trashy TV is still big today. Just look at how successful Jersey Shore and all those teen mom shows are.


I wouldn't consider teen mom trashy TV. Jersey Shore is. But that's a different kind of trash TV.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

Headliner said:


> I just don't see how that's must see TV. It's trash. Society is different now. Trashy TV was cool in the late 90's because society as a whole was rebellious and trashy. While he most likely got backlash back then, it's nothing compared to the backlash he gets now because society as a whole has changed. Everyone is sensitive to real tragedies and issues, and wants a certain level of respect to those situations.


uh no, I mean as much as people want to partay in "morality", society it's pretty much as much if not more trashy than it was back in the day, just take a look what's on MTV on any given day and you can see a good look at society as a whole when those shows get mad ratingz

that and just take a look at honey boo boo, if that doesn't show you how much trash society has become, nothing will

or heck, just take a wall to any frat house, or any low income places or a look at teen pregnancy ratings, youth "average intelligence", and so on, I hate the fact that USA has become this land of "sensitivities" while on the bottom it's nothing but the same old shit with different color, and this applies to every country out there as well, it's just that USA it's the one that really takes a huge step in hiding all of that behind a mask of pure hypocrisy


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

The fact that people are so offended is the only thing about this that makes me sick.

Obviously King agreed to this. It's not like they broke script and mocked him to hurt him. 

How can any of you be offended? Did you suffer the heart attack? Did you have a near-death experience on live TV? I guess all these years of kiddie WWE programming has made you hyper-sensitive. We can't do or say anything that might hurt someone's wittle feewings.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Clam your tits, people. Christ. It was fucking brilliant!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

My opinion- I was laughing really hard. If Jerry was still in the hospital, on his death bed, that's another story. But the way the whole segment played out was hilarious.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

dan the marino said:


> and still stupidly pointless as Punk got absolutely no heat.


Can't agree with this enough, people are making it sound like the crowd was throwing garbage in the ring.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

People need to stop bitching. It's going to give me a heart attack.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Dont see the big deal. Simply because Lawler didnt have a problem with it. And if he off all people doesnt have a problem with it, why the hell should I?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I never said there was no trash out there, but sensitivity is more predominant than trash TV right now. People are persecuted over the most silly things these days because they have to watch everything that comes out there mouths. 

Answer this question: Is it acceptable to make fun of someone's near death experience especially when he's returning to a job that he's done for over 40 years?

Don't answer that, answer this. Is it ok to make fun of someone's death?


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

wheres the "it was fucken awesome" option?


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Lawler let WWE use his mothers death to put over Cole when he was pushed as a heel character, I'm not surprised with this and actually I didn't get offended Foley later made him look like a fucking hero.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I never said there was no trash out there, but sensitivity is more predominant than trash TV right now. People are persecuted over the most silly things these days because they have to watch everything that comes out there mouths.
> 
> Answer this question: Is it acceptable to make fun of someone's near death experience especially when he's returning to a job that he's done for over 40 years?
> 
> Don't answer that, answer this. Is it ok to make fun of someone's death?


Yes and yes.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Answer this question: Is it acceptable to make fun of someone's near death experience especially when he's returning to a job that he's done for over 40 years?


Yes, if he's ok with it. It's not as though they made King have the heart attack for the sake of the show. The segment didn't hurt anyone. 


> Don't answer that, answer this. Is it ok to make fun of someone's death?


How is that in any way relevant here?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Don't answer that, answer this. Is it ok to make fun of someone's death?


If the guy who died was cool with it. Of course that would have to be written in the will or he has made mention of it beforehand.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

_"When I smoke out, I hit the trees harder than Sonny Bono"_

:lmao

Proof it's okay as long as it's entertaining.


----------



## DaiKaiju (Oct 13, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Answer this question: Is it acceptable to make fun of someone's near death experience especially when he's returning to a job that he's done for over 40 years?
> 
> Don't answer that, answer this. Is it ok to make fun of someone's death?


Yes and Yes, if they're fine with it why should I rain on their parade?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The Great Below said:


> Yes and yes.


Typical wrestling fan right here.


x78 said:


> Yes, if he's ok with it. It's not as though they made King have the heart attack for the sake of the show. The segment didn't hurt anyone.
> How is that in any way relevant here?





JasonLives said:


> If the guy who died was cool with it. Of course that would have to be written in the will.


Except WWE has an audience that watches their product who is sensitive to that shit? Some of them have people who died of heart attacks, died while CPR was performed on them, etc. It's just bad taste in general. 

Just because King agreed to it doesn't mean he agreed with it. Hell, Vince could of did it without King's approval.

Unbelievable how ignorant wrestling fans are. And then you wonder why people make fun of you for watching wrestling.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

WWE wanted you guys to react and there getting you to do so - job well done


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Lot of dumbasses defending it. Completely tasteless. Dude nearly died. I don't care if Lawler was okay with it, there are things you don't base a storyline around and this was one of them.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> WWE wanted you guys to react and there getting you to do so - job well done


They failed, though. Punk got *NO HEAT*, fucking none from that.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Typical wrestling fan right here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's unbelievable how ignorant you're being, because someone has a differing opinion than you. This is the most childish post I have ever seen on this forum.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Ether said:


> They failed, though. Punk got *NO HEAT*, fucking none from that.


hes getting IWC heat isn't he? hehe


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Stall_19 said:


> Lot of dumbasses defending it. Completely tasteless. Dude nearly died. I don't care if Lawler was okay with it, there are things you don't base a storyline around and this was one of them.


I agree and there's really no way to defend it. However the fact Lawler must have approved it is enough for it to not upset me. Yeah it's garbage, but no reason for me to get bothered about it if he's not. They did the same thing with Cole and Lawler's dead mother and yet we're all still here watching it.


----------



## Mic1988 (Apr 1, 2012)

There are lines in wrestling you just don't cross and mocking a man who had an heart attack and nearly died is one of them.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Stone Hot said:


> WWE wanted you guys to react and there getting you to do so - job well done


That's not the point. Just imagine TMZ or a major news outlet picking up on this to point out how shit the McMahon family is. Vince will throw a fit and act like he's some innocent victim when he's putting on shit TV that effects millions of viewers.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Except WWE has an audience that watches their product who is sensitive to that shit? Some of them have people who died of heart attacks, died while CPR was performed on them, etc. It's just bad taste in general.
> 
> Just because King agreed to it doesn't mean he agreed with it. Hell, Vince could of did it without King's approval.


So I guess you want every TV series where people are shot at to be cancelled, since viewers may have relatives that have been shot in real life? Or every movie involving a terrorist plot to be banned, since people have died in terrorist attacks in the past? Come on. Wrestling is fiction.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> hes getting IWC heat isn't he? hehe


Punk isn't getting the heat, McMahon is.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

RyanPelley said:


> It's unbelievable how ignorant you're being, because someone has a differing opinion than you. This is the most childish post I have ever seen on this forum.


Um, I'm not being ignorant, or childish. If you have an issue then leave. I wasn't even talking to you. The fuck outta my face.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> hes getting IWC heat isn't he? hehe


Who cares? They don't cater to the IWC, they were banking on Punk getting massive boos from the crowd, and he didn't.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

x78 said:


> So I guess you want every TV series where people are shot at to be cancelled, since viewers may have relatives that have been shot in real life? Or every movie involving a terrorist plot to be banned, since people have died in terrorist attacks in the past? Come on. Wrestling is fiction.


That post is the definition of apples and oranges.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

What was worse, is the fact the WWE filmed all the incident *AND!!* edited it into a montage. THAT was fucking stupid, tasteless, disrespectful and disgusting. Did we really need to hear Lawler's heaving breathing again?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Headliner said:


> That post is the definition of apples and oranges.


So was your _"if he died would it be okay" _comment.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

@CP, not to justify that, but did Cole pretend to have Alzheimer's? IIRC, that was one of the factors of how she died, that would have been the equivalent of when Heyman faked a heart attack.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> What was worse, is the fact the WWE filmed all the incident *AND!!* edited it into a montage. THAT was fucking stupid, tasteless, disrespectful and disgusting. Did we really need to hear Lawler's heaving breathing again?


Yep, people seem to forget this. Felt like a damn wrestling angle.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The Great Below said:


> So was your _"if he died would it be okay" _comment.


That doesn't even make sense. You're just picking at something for the sake of having an argument when you don't.


----------



## noob1sm (Jul 26, 2011)

Not even near crossing the line, he's alive and well.

A few years back when Cole would take about his dead mother... that was uncomfortable.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Headliner said:


> That post is the definition of apples and oranges.


How is it? Do you think Punk and Heyman really hate Lawler, and were mocking him IRL? No, they almost certainly wished him well like everyone else. They were playing a character and trying to offend you, and from the looks of it they have done a good job. And now it follows that you want to see them get beat up and so will cheer for their opponents. That's how wrestling works. This is no different to any other segment, the only difference is it has got to you and make you into a mark.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Headliner said:


> That doesn't even make sense. You're just picking at something for the sake of having an argument when you don't.


It doesn't make sense because it blows up in your face. You're comparing two different situations (recovered King vs. dead King) and then complain when someone else does the same.

You've had no argument other than your personal moral tastes. 

You then claimed there is no trashy TV anymore. We pointed out there is, and it's still successful. People like trash TV, look at Judge Judy. 

So.. You are now back to your personal moral judgement, which by the looks of the poll is in the minority.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Punk mocked Lawler's heart attack. He said he'd "beat Lawler to death"*

Tonight, Punk and Heyman did the most heelish thing I've seen in a long long time.
And Punk still got cheered. 
What in the actual fuck? 
I never thought I'd say this about CM Punk, but they need to pull the plug on his heel character. It's not working. The older fans still cheer for him, and the kids don't really care about him.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Ether said:


> @CP, not to justify that, but did Cole pretend to have Alzheimer's? IIRC, that was one of the factors of how she died, that would have been the equivalent of when Heyman faked a heart attack.


The segment was pretty outrageously offensive before Heyman faking a heart attack, but that is true, this was a bit worse than that. Both were still awful, though. 

I just don't really care that much when the targeted person signs off on it. If WWE suffers blowback from the media and/or sponsors then they deserve it.

For people saying "You want the Attitude Era back but complain about this...", this is more like the BAD from the Attitude Era, not the good. So that argument is invalid.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Punk mocked Lawler's heart attack. He said he'd "beat Lawler to death"*



LKRocks said:


> Tonight, Punk and Heyman did the most heelish thing I've seen in a long long time.
> And Punk still got cheered.
> What in the actual fuck?
> I never thought I'd say this about CM Punk, but they need to pull the plug on his heel character. It's not working. The older fans still cheer for him, and the kids don't really care about him.


Nah. Because now I think he's closer to his real life personality rather than try and force it as a face. He is an asshole for real. I think this is more natural for him in this role, at least as far as talking goes.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

x78 said:


> How is it? Do you think Punk and Heyman really hate Lawler, and were mocking him IRL? No, they almost certainly wished him well like everyone else. They were playing a character and trying to offend you, and from the looks of it they have done a good job. And now it follows that you want to see them get beat up and so will cheer for their opponents. That's how wrestling works. This is no different to any other segment, the only difference is it has got to you and make you into a mark.


TV shows with gunfire is not a direct mocking of something. It's simply an action scene. The Paul E/Punk segment was a direct mockery of a serious situation.


The Great Below said:


> It doesn't make sense because it blows up in your face. You're comparing two different situations (recovered King vs. dead King) and then complain when someone else does the same.
> 
> You've had no argument other than your personal moral tastes.
> 
> ...


No, what I'm saying is, if it's not acceptable to make fun of death, then how is it acceptable to make fun of near death? That shit traumatizes people. There's people that are never the same after near death experiences.

I never said there wasn't trash TV anymore. I said the shift in society's focus has changed.

I swear Vince McMahon could literally shit in somebody's mouth while some random diva is playing with his balls at the same time and you people will call it great TV.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

It's funny how people are using this whole "no heat" rhetoric as a way to discredit Punk and the segment itself when we all know *damn well* how hit or miss WWE live crowds have been for the last few years.

You either get a hot crowd or they outright suck. Sometimes you get a middle ground.

It was a smarky/mixed crowd who was cheering him during the main event for God's sake. They _wanted_ to cheer for him. He got heat with the people who mattered. When you hear the high pitched boos from women and children, you've hit your target audience.

These segments aren't meant to be the end all be all of what a character represents. Just because the audience isn't throwing popcorn and soda into the ring like it's '99 doesn't mean the segment won't get Punk more and more heat moving forward. The next live event, future Raws etc. they'll remember how this dickhead of a wrestler Punk picked on a defenseless Jerry Lawler who just almost died of a heart attack and he'll continue to get booed to hell.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Headliner said:


> TV shows with gunfire is not a direct mocking of something. It's simply an action scene. The Paul E/Punk segment was a direct mockery of a serious situation.


It's not a 'serious situation'. King is ok. He was back on commentary and even played a part in the segment. If he was still in intensive care and fighting for his life, then you might have a point.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

This is definitely a candidate in regards to threads which should be moved to rants. Fucking hell, the stupidity in here is unreal


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

Punk and Heyman are outstanding at their jobs, and their jobs are to be heels. Although I did feel it was distasteful I enjoyed every second of it... I'm going to hell for laughing but this is what I want, something edgy to happen and someone to get their 'feelings' hurt because that's what the WWE is lacking at the minute. Best promo of the night, good work Punk.


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

Ether said:


> Who cares? They don't cater to the IWC, they were banking on Punk getting massive boos from the crowd, and he didn't.



*Im pretty sure he was getting booed.*


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I thought it was WAY worse when Vince mocked JR for his Bells Palsy. That was mocking just for Vinces pleasure.

This was not to mock Lawler. This was something they had planned out ahead and Lawler guranteed was fine with it, probably pitched ideas on what to say.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

x78 said:


> It's not a 'serious situation'. King is ok. He was back on commentary and even played a part in the segment. If he was still in intensive care and fighting for his life, then you might have a point.


They weren't mocking the fact that King is ok. They were mocking his near death experience. Which is a serious situation.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

We all know Lawler was in on the skit. The king is getting paid a lot of money. Out can mock anyone for that fame and exposure to TV


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> They weren't mocking the fact that King is ok. They were mocking his near death experience. Which is a serious situation.


And Lawler approved it, else it wouldn't have happened.

If Lawler doesn't give a shit, I don't give a shit.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

Quit having a fucking cry. The segment was brilliant.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

I didn't see anything wrong with mocking/taunting him about it. I didn't mind the jokes and all that, BUT, I did think Heyman faking a Heart Attack was fucked up.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> *And Lawler approved it, else it wouldn't have happened.*
> 
> If Lawler doesn't give a shit, I don't give a shit.


I wouldn't say all that. Vince is a nut.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*



x78 said:


> No, it was much worse a lot of the time. What it did have was people going to any length to be booed. If 'smarks' hate Punk and are offended then that's great, upsetting 'smarks' is probably the best thing a heel could do and something that has been sadly missing for the best part of a decade.
> 
> Nobody was hurt during the segment, no damage was done to anyone or anything, it was just fantastic heel work. What we have here is a bunch of people who talk about how they wish the product was more 'edgy' and 'hardcore' and then start crying and getting upset when the company actually deliver for once.


Excellent post.


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And Lawler approved it, else it wouldn't have happened.
> 
> If Lawler doesn't give a shit, I don't give a shit.


Exactly! Anyway, Lawler was being flippant himself towards his heart attack by making jokes and mentioning the ambulance was his ride etc. and I'm sure that's what he needed. Making light heart over something is often an easy way to get over it. Lawler didn't care, it wasn't offensive, it was simply an opportunity for Punk and Heyman to be bad guys and let the fans hate them even more. And, judging from the content of this post, they did a marvellous job.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

good thing I missed this. But like others said if Lawler approved it than guess theres not a problem.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Meh can't believe people are getting worked up over this WWE will make fun of anything & anyone.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Headliner said:


> I wouldn't say all that. Vince is a nut.


Lawler isnt exactly the sane one either. Since 2 weeks after his heart attack he gets the question :

Q: "Will you ever wrestle again?"

A: “Oh, absolutely. Yes."


I guarantee he is already pitching ideas to Vince when he can wrestle on Raw again. He is already joking about his whole "near death situation" in interviews. The guy had not problem with this, im sure.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

darksideon said:


> *Im pretty sure he was getting booed.*


Not like someone who just made fun of a heart attack


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I wouldn't say all that. Vince is a nut.


Ok, then why didn't Lawler walk off like any self respecting person would've done? 

He was making his OWN heart attack jokes for gods sake.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> *And Lawler approved it, else it wouldn't have happened.
> 
> If Lawler doesn't give a shit, I don't give a shit.*



I will quote for continued emphasis.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes it did go over the line, I did infact vote yes it did but holy fuck I loved it. To do something so bad, this is the equivilant of being a attention whore, people are going to either give you good or bad attention. Bravo and fuck you Vince.


----------



## Maikoes (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh, come on. This is Lawler we're talking about. Has everyone forgotten Lawler's infamous promo on Goldust and a lot of other bullshit he said while being a commentator during the AE?


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

The only thing a little "Out of Line" was Heyman pretending to have a heart attack. But, I really don't care. I liked the rest of it.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

The thing that made it over the line for many was Heymans fake heart attack, that's what most people were really complaining about. Me personally, I thought it was REALLY fucked up at first, but hearing Lawler say "that's my ride" when the ambulance came out made me realize it wasn't so bad (besides Heymans fake heart attack). Without that and that fucking dumb video package showing Lawler literally dead, this wouldn't have gotten so many people offended imo.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

That depressing moment where you realize there are no more boundaries in the wrestling business.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't give a damn if Lawler approved it, it doesn't make it any less tasteless. For people calling it "edgy" "edgy" doesn't mean good.
Add to the fact that they actually filmed them giving him CPR makes me sick.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

> Ok, then why didn't Lawler walk off like any self respecting person would've done?
> 
> He was making his OWN heart attack jokes for gods sake.


I'm not talking about that. I'm saying Vince _could_ do something like that without Lawler's permission. 

Some of you don't understand how insane that shit was. A shitload of things probably happened as a result of this. 

-Fans probably tuned out and never turned back on, or if they did, it wasn't until a long time later.
-Some parents probably had to ruin the viewing experience of their children by telling them wrestling is fake. Granted, the kids would of found out eventually, but they shouldn't have to find out like this. That could effect their viewing experience.
-WWE is probably getting loads of mail from concerned parents or adults about how awful that was. (Some of them will probably never watch again)

The heat Punk got for that wasn't purely your typical wrestling heat. It was a mix of "what the fuck is this bullshit" heat.

There's plenty of ways to get heat, and plenty of ways to make your product enjoyable without going this low.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Calm down Headliner.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I'm not talking about that. I'm saying Vince could do something like that without Lawler's permission.


And IF that happened, why did Lawler just go with it? I wouldn't have. Yes, he could do something like that, but clearly he didn't. Based on every source I've seen, Vince, unlike with JR, does respect Lawler.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You_heard? said:


> Calm down Headliner.


Perfectly stable drinking kool-aid atm.


Tyrion Lannister said:


> And IF that happened, why did Lawler just go with it? I wouldn't have. Yes, he could do something like that, but clearly he didn't. Based on every source I've seen, Vince, unlike with JR, does respect Lawler.


So basically you guys are puppets. If Lawler's ok with it, you're ok with it. If he's not, you're not. Instead of having your own opinion on what's right or wrong?

Wrestling fans.:ti


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Headliner said:


> -Fans probably tuned out and never turned back on, or if they did, it wasn't until a long time later.


I agree, I saw alot of people on WWE's FB page and even here saying they stopped watching after that. For some, it was just that segment, and for others it was because the show was so shitty beforehand (awful AJ/Vickie segment) and that was the last straw


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

Headliner said:


> So basically you guys are puppets. If Lawler's ok with it, you're ok with it. If he's not, you're not. Instead of having your own opinion on what's right or wrong?
> 
> Wrestling fans.:ti


No, it's just that he's a grown man who knows what he is signing up for.

Also, it's just a TV show.


----------



## RightToCensor (Nov 13, 2012)

This shameful display must be censored to avoid corrupting our children! It is unacceptable in today's society to do anything that may offend anyone! Our children must grow up completely sheltered and not be exposed to anything which may be considered untasteful! And we will do it for their own good!


----------



## Omega_White (Jun 28, 2011)

Didn't bother me one bit


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

RightToCensor said:


> This shameful display must be censored to avoid corrupting our children! It is unacceptable in today's society to do anything that may offend anyone! Our children must grow up completely sheltered and not be exposed to anything which may be considered untasteful! And we will do it for their own good!


That username took this long to be taken? Wow


----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)

That segment was pretty cringeworthy, but it did at least serve a purpose I suppose. On the other hand, I could not believe they actually had cameras rolling when the medics were giving him CPR backstage and in the ambulance. That right there was absolutely the most fucked up thing I've ever seen WWE do. If they catch flack for anything I hope its that, goddamn was that in poor taste.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ether said:


> I agree, I saw alot of people on WWE's FB page and even here saying they stopped watching after that. For some, it was just that segment, and for others it was because the show was so shitty beforehand (awful AJ/Vickie segment) and that was the last straw


I got a call from two people, and called one.

The first one was from someone who was at the arena. Old friend. He said a lot of people around him were pretty upset at the whole thing. One person considered leaving, and others around him found it hard to get back into the show.

The other was someone that you would consider a casual. He tuned out and never turned the TV back on.

The last was someone I called who has been watching since the mid 90's. He said he tuned out and didn't turn back until the main-event. He just felt like the show was going to be very uncomfortable for him to watch after that so he chose to watch something else until the main-event aired because he wanted to see the outcome of Punk/Cena.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Perfectly stable drinking kool-aid atm.
> 
> So basically you guys are puppets. If Lawler's ok with it, you're ok with it. If he's not, you're not. Instead of having your own opinion on what's right or wrong?
> 
> Wrestling fans.:ti


Oh, cool. About the incident. I think it was a good way for Punk to get heat from the smark crowd. Think about it, why else would they do something so low? It served its purpose.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> So basically you guys are puppets. If Lawler's ok with it, you're ok with it. If he's not, you're not. Instead of having your own opinion on what's right or wrong?
> 
> Wrestling fans.:ti


Ok, so basically you're saying it's wrong no matter what, and FUCK what Lawler thinks himself, right? His opinion, the victim, doesn't matter here. If he's perfectly fine to make a storyline out of his own situation and it doesn't bother him, and he's moved past it, NO GOD DAMN IT IT'S STILL WRONG BECAUSE YOU NEVER PULL THAT KIND OF SHIT!

What kind of sense does that make?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Oh, cool. About the incident. I think it was a good way for Punk to get heat from the smark crowd. Think about it, why else would they do something so low? It served its purpose.


It failed, he was still getting cheered by the smarks during and after. When he first came out, people were bowing in the crowd :lmao. I could barely hear the boos, and he still got cheered over Cena in the ME. He also got little reaction when he came out in the ME (Foley got none)


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ok, so basically you're saying it's wrong no matter what, and FUCK what Lawler thinks himself, right? His opinion, the victim, doesn't matter here. If he's perfectly fine to make a storyline out of his own situation and it doesn't bother him, and he's moved past it, NO GOD DAMN IT IT'S STILL WRONG BECAUSE YOU NEVER PULL THAT KIND OF SHIT!
> 
> What kind of sense does that make?


*Well to be fair, if someone got raped and wanted to make fun of that situation there are some that wouldn't care if he/she was okay with it. Sometimes it goes beyond that with fans. And I can see that. *


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ok, so basically you're saying it's wrong no matter what, and FUCK what Lawler thinks himself, right? His opinion, the victim, doesn't matter here. If he's perfectly fine to make a storyline out of his own situation and it doesn't bother him, and he's moved past it, NO GOD DAMN IT IT'S STILL WRONG BECAUSE YOU NEVER PULL THAT KIND OF SHIT!
> 
> What kind of sense does that make?


What's your opinion on Heymans fake heart attack? Do you think that was needed? I sure as fuck don't, it looked like he was making fun of all heart attack victims there. That's where people think it went "over the line".

You could see it in the RAW discussion thread, when Punk first came out people were laughing, when Punk said "I'll beat you to death", still nothing. It only became "what the fuck" when that happened.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

This is why wrestling has a bad name.
You think just because it happened that lawyer approved it? The same way JR approved the palsy skit or being embarrassed in his home state every single time?
It was crass, if you're entertained by someone laughing at another human being for nearly dying only a few weeks ago then well done, trash tv is for you.
Enjoy it. I hear re runs of Jerry springer is on box set, what a christmas present that'll be


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

nah lawler doesnt give a shit

and i doubt vince would have coerced him. Vince has a huge amount of love for lawler 

for some reason


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

everyone had to know they were going to do that? people are so sensitive it's going to turn the world into a over censored universe where nothing can be talked about with offending someone

this honestly didn't even bother me at all, King survived, he's okay so it makes perfect sense for punk to come out and heel it up but that didn't really matter at the end of the show the fans were still cheering the fuck out of him and booing the hell out of cena.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Well to be fair, if someone got raped and wanted to make fun of that situation there are some that wouldn't care if he/she was okay with it. Sometimes it goes beyond that with fans. And I can see that. *


I HIGHLY doubt a rape victim would want to make fun of that situation, that's not the same as a heart attack. If that person gets over it, though, I'm certainly not gonna judge them for making fun of it. It's better you move on from a bad experience than don't.



Ether said:


> What's your opinion on Heymans fake heart attack? Do you think that was needed? I sure as fuck don't, it looked like he was making fun of all heart attack victims there. That's where people think it went "over the line".
> 
> You could see it in the RAW discussion thread, when Punk first came out people were laughing, when Punk said "I'll beat you to death", still nothing. It only became "what the fuck" when that happened.


I don't think it was NEEDED but it didn't upset me. I never got the impression he was mocking all heart attack victims either, just Lawler, but whatever.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

I thought it was a good segment. Heels are supposed to be jerks, and these guys were total dicks there. Heyman faking the heart attack had me laughing a little but saying 'this is really really bad' at the same time. They're mockery of Lawler was evil. I liked it.

Had Jerry died or had such a serious heart attack that he never returned, I highly doubt they ever would have brought it up, maybe as a reference, but nothing like this. If you notice the week before he had the heart attack Punk beat him in that cage match. The next week, Punk didn't even mention Lawler's name or what happened. They could very easily have done it and TBH I was expecting it, but they didn't. They only did it now. Now that he is back and somewhat healthy, and I would say, after he had approved it. 

Plus this is wrestling we're talking about. I highly doubt Lawler would have had a problem with this at all. Wrestlers tend to be pretty light hearted about these things. 

Lawler used to make fun of Jake Roberts' alcoholism. It's not quite as serious as a heart attack but still not something to make fun of. He did it because he was a heel, he was probably good friends with Roberts. Same as I believe that Punk and Lawler and Foley and Cena all get along.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CM Jewels said:


> No, it's just that he's a grown man who knows what he is signing up for.
> 
> Also, it's just a TV show.


So in other words it should be expected and acceptable to see this in wrestling?


You_heard? said:


> Oh, cool. About the incident. I think it was a good way for Punk to get heat from the smark crowd. Think about it, why else would they do something so low? It served its purpose.


It really is the wrong kind of heat. That's the problem. WWE's mindset for decades has always been that any attention is good attention whether it's good or bad. That's just not true.


Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ok, so basically you're saying it's wrong no matter what, and FUCK what Lawler thinks himself, right? His opinion, the victim, doesn't matter here. If he's perfectly fine to make a storyline out of his own situation and it doesn't bother him, and he's moved past it, NO GOD DAMN IT IT'S STILL WRONG BECAUSE YOU NEVER PULL THAT KIND OF SHIT!
> 
> What kind of sense does that make?


It's fine that Lawler is ok with it, but that shouldn't mean everyone become sheep and throw out their own personal opinions on something.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

People need to develop a thicker skin, worry about your own problems. Jerry was fine with it, you guys should be.

Was it tasteless? yes, was it appropriate? not really, but who cares, Lawler was making recurring jokes about it all night, clearly he doesn't care.

He and Punk are probably reading this thread and all the hate tweets Punk is getting and laughing their ass off.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Ether said:


> It failed, he was still getting cheered by the smarks during and after. When he first came out, people were bowing in the crowd :lmao. I could barely hear the boos, and he still got cheered over Cena in the ME. He also got little reaction when he came out in the ME (Foley got none)



They will digest it later and realize what punk did was disgusting. I can guarantee you this, when the WWE goes to King home town in Memphis, he will get booed out of the building lol.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, Punk was funny for once


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

If there was a line, I suppose they crossed it since it's become so controversial, which was the main goal anyway. Everyone involved had to know it would rustle a portion of the audience's feathers. I'm not bent out of shape over it myself, but it's not hard to see why some people would think otherwise. In the end, Punk is at least trying to make it real hard for his biggest marks to defend him. Even I am finding it hard to keep backing him, but when the other choices are Cena and Ryback, it's going to be hard for me to not keep cheering for him no matter how cowardly and whiny he becomes. 

I'm just waiting patiently for the day the build for Punk vs. Rock can start.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

That's where people got offended, though. When Punk performed "CPR", it reminded some of when a close friend/family member got CPR, except they didn't make it. I'm not really upset by this anymore, but Vince being a hypocrite get's to me. One segment: making fun of a heart attack, next: "Wounded Warriors". One segment: AJ calling Vickie fat, next: Be a Star, etc etc. I know it's nothing new, but still.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I HIGHLY doubt a rape victim would want to make fun of that situation, that's not the same as a heart attack. If that person gets over it, though, I'm certainly not gonna judge them for making fun of it. It's better you move on from a bad experience than don't.



*Judge them or not you can still feel upset about it and think it crossed a line no matter who was okay with it. So I see were those that are upset with this are coming from. It's a big deal to alot of people and I'm fine with that. Personally I think WWE crossed a line with the recap of the actual heart attack and I turned the channel. I'm not going to write WWE a letter about it though. lol

As far as the Punk stuff went, I don't mind that so much. *


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

That recap was worse than anything in this segment besides the fake heart attack, maybe worse. They even put fucking dramatic music in with it.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Headliner said:


> So in other words it should be expected and acceptable to see this in wrestling?
> 
> It really is the wrong kind of heat. That's the problem. WWE's mindset for decades has always been that any attention is good attention whether it's good or bad. That's just not true.
> 
> It's fine that Lawler is ok with it, but that shouldn't mean everyone become sheep and throw out their own personal opinions on something.


Any heat is pretty much good heat accept the change the channel heat of course.


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

Ah well, safe to say Punk and Heyman successfully rustled a lot of jimmies! Oh and that, 'think about the casual fan point of view'. I can assure you the entire point of the Pg era is to pedicure the casual fan. What do long term hardcore fans get? A promo once in a while which everyone bitches about anyway...


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

The segment appealed to my black sense of humour. Wrestling has always been a lightning rod for controversy in order to create some type of reaction which gets harder and harder as fans become better informed and more jaded. If it had played out like a real heart attack but turned out to be a work (similar to the Fritz Von Erich incident) I could see people being genuinely upset, but this was obvious mocking from the get go.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

The thing is, like Headliner said, I'm pretty sure that WWE's mailbox will be filled with complaints on how low and bad-taste that segment was. And it was.
I'm almost certain that a vast majority of people disliked it, and some might quite probably stop watching because of it. 

It's just something you don't do. If it was a staged heart attack, sure, it would be awkward, but still passable. But it was a real one. 
Karma can be a huge bitch sometimes.

I'm sure there's plenty of people (including myself) who have went trough stuff like this with a family member or friend, and some of them might not have been as lucky as Lawler was.
I know it's a old 'comeback', but I assure you that if something like this happened to you, or anyone you care about, your opinion would be entirely different.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

Headliner said:


> So in other words it should be expected and acceptable to see this in wrestling?


Sure. I didn't mind it, but you're clearly furious about it. That's how opinions work.

Myself or anybody else probably won't ever change your mind about it, and I don't want to.

It happened. Might as well deal or let it go bruh.


----------



## Messiah (Nov 25, 2004)

About time for some real heat. I remember days when people wanted to kill Sgt. Slaughter for defecting. This promo did it's job, in a time when everything is all over the internet, this got people legit pissed and it's refreshing to see that again.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Ive never seen this forum like this. Where there are rants every day attacking someone or even ppl saying the most ruthless things about Lawler before what happened to him, now after one scripted segment ur either a typical wrestling fan or pussy. Are ppl looking into to much. Punk,Foley and Lawler all played their parts well and the segment was good. Of course ppl in the crowd and home will complain but its entertainment. Like many have said Lawler was even making fun of himself, so im sure the promo didnt bother him.

I never wanted Punk coming out seeing how I felt it was Lawlers time and he got emotional but after everything was done I felt they did a good job. Easily the most tasteless thing was the video of the whole situation that night Lawler had the heart attack. Im glad I missed that but would have been upset seeing tonights promo that has everyone talking. This isnt the first time real life was made into a storyline and I doubt it'll be the last.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I hope they keep Punk away from being close crowds in the near future for obvious reasons.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

I suppose this question hasn't been asked yet and I'm wondering what everyone thinks but how does that segment sell Survivor Series?

Whether you liked it or not did it do its job of making you want to plop down $50 to see the show Sunday?

I personally say no. To be honest the heat Punk built up was wasted on a meaningless job. Does WWE not know how to draw and retain heat anymore?

Dolph gains heat but gets slapped down by a broad and punched out by Cena AND his team lost the tag match. 

There are only 4 matches scheduled, with all the time this segment took it did nothing for Survivor Series....so why not wait to have this next week? Let Jerry have his day back in peace namsayin?

And if it doesn't sell PPVs what really was the point? Punk isn't wrestling Foley or Lawler Sunday and they were the main opposition in the segment. 

So not only was it in bad taste, it made no sense to even have it take place. My opinion on it hasn't changed though, still funny.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

That'll be karma for Punk.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

That segment was awesome, easily one of Punk's best promos.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Well, reading through this thread, you guys have certainly changed my mind a bit on the subject. The only withstanding problem I have with this segment is that it was just Punk(the creative writers, to be more specific) trying too hard to get the fans to hate him again.


----------



## Calzum (Dec 22, 2011)

>people whine that they want a more edgy product
>'Datz offensive' 
>MFW
:kenny


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

lol guys. Edgyness usually contradicts with tastefulness. Edgyness is pushing boundries, and you can't really do that unless you push less tastful stuff.


I'm glad this happened. Means that WWE might grow some balls now. I look forward to Rockys return.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

>implying the attitude era wasn't as offensive


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

mr cricket said:


> That segment was awesome, easily one of Punk's best promos.


It will be re-watched over and over again for years to come:







My reaction to it was I couldn't believe what I was watching. But Punk his been getting a lot of cheap heat for weeks (disrespecting Bret in Montreal, making fun of Hurricane Sandy, etc) so go figure with Lawler's heart attack. I didn't particularly find it entertaining but I can see how people would be offended even if Lawler was OK with it.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for posting that Clique.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

so wait a minute, you guys want the product to be "edgy" and do stuff like they did in the late 90s, and tonight we got a little of that with the punk/lawyer promo
then you complain that its "gone to far"

my god, no matter what they do some of you will complain

imo it was great, reminded of of AE, wrestling is suppose to be edgy like it was in late 90s imho, society has got WAY to soft and PC

this promo was "just another week" back in the 90s

now we have fans outraged and crying over it

mixing real life, getting mad heat, great promo

but let me guess, you would rather barney and friends having a sing-a-long with cena


----------



## mumbo230 (Oct 4, 2007)

I did think it was in pretty bad taste at first honestly. But then when you had Lawler say "There's my ride" when the ambulance came in, then my opinion changed. I mean this is the way someone like Lawler responds to a situation like this, with humor. And if this is how Lawler wants people to respond to his near-death experience then that's up to him.

I did have an issue with the video package of Lawler's heart attack. Now _that_ was a problem.



NoyK said:


> I'm sure there's plenty of people (including myself) who have went trough stuff like this with a family member or friend, and some of them might not have been as lucky as Lawler was.
> I know it's a old 'comeback', but I assure you that if something like this happened to you, or anyone you care about, your opinion would be entirely different.


I lost my grandfather to a heart attack a few months ago, and my mom is currently battling cancer, and I don't have an issue with this segment.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol I missed Raw so that's the first time I seen that. That is beyond fucked up but funny as shit cause I'm twisted like that.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Headliner said:


> So basically you guys are puppets. If Lawler's ok with it, you're ok with it. If he's not, you're not. Instead of having your own opinion on what's right or wrong?
> 
> Wrestling fans.:ti


Eh, there's a difference between thinking something is wrong or over the line, and actually getting bent out of shape about it. 

Rape victim scenario isn't comparable. In that situation there's a second party that committed a terrible crime which shouldn't be taken lightly by anyone.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

I know this is already a crazy polarizing topic already, but I'm really on the fence about this.

On one hand, I think it's almost funny how appalled plenty of smarks on the board are about how "tasteless" the WWE could be. If you've been a fan for more than a few years, then you've seen worse stuff than this (like the exploitation of Eddie's death in the Batista/Rey feud, Vince ridiculing JR's Bell's Palsy, the long list of offensive Attitude Era material).Yet, you're still watching Raw, so the bottom line is, how bad can it be if you don't stop watching for good? 

How many smarks who hated the segment and changed the channel this week won't tune back in next week? 
Honestly, I think almost everyone who "hated" the segment will be back next week...that's the way it goes. It's in the IWC's nature to bitch about things, but keep watching on the slim hope that _next_ week's episode won't suck.

Also, there's the logical conclusion that Lawler had to have approved pushing his near-death experience into the angle -- because he seems like the type of person who would protest rather loudly about the incident being exploited if he hadn't approved it. In fact, I'm guessing Lawler approval is what gave everyone involved, especially Punk, some comfort with doing the angle. I know plenty of people think Punk can be a moody jerk, but I don't think he'd go along with it unless Jerry gave them the OK.

Now, on the other hand, I would have preferred for the WWE not to have gone there with this segment mainly on the "too soon" and "leave it be" basis.

Fans watching the night of the incident basically thought they'd just _watched _Lawler die f'n live and plenty of fans were (expectantly) openly distraught about it. For the WWE to integrate the incident into the angle, it's as if they're mocking fans who actually went through some emotional trauma watching the incident unfold. Not to mention for fans who have had to unfortunately endure a the loss of a relative of friend from a heart attack, getting through the segment while knowing the severity of what happened to Lawler might have been too much to take. 

Wrestling fans can be cynical, but some fans actually want some situations like this one with King to be sacred and above being pushed as a storyline; that's why people are upset.

Still, I'm really curious as to why Vince would even take it this far . It was such a blatantly non-PG segment, maybe all the jokes about Vince not giving a f**k anymore due to Linda's senate loss again is true. I have to say, I don't normally give a damn about ratings, but I'm sure a bunch of parents and traumatized marks probably changed the channel once it was clear how morbid Punk was getting.

Objectively, the biggest problem with the segment was that Punk and Heyman were heeling it up to the nth degree, but Punk was still getting cheers against Cena during the main event. I know he likes being a heel, and he is better as a heel, but it's getting ridiculous how hard it is for him to just be straight up hated by the audience now. 

And it's even worse when he's in the ring with Cena because he has the inverse problem of always getting booed no matter how much he panders. With a better crowd, that segment could have been even more epic, but instead it was just good instead of great...still kinda wished it hadn't happened though. Having Punk yell at Foley should have been enough heat for the segment.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

jonoaries said:


> I suppose this question hasn't been asked yet and I'm wondering what everyone thinks but how does that segment sell Survivor Series?
> 
> Whether you liked it or not did it do its job of making you want to plop down $50 to see the show Sunday?
> 
> ...


Well kinda. The point is to make Punk so hated that people will pay to see his ass get kicked and to have his lengthy title reign ended to shut him up. That's generally how heels can try to sell a PPV.


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

It was awesome & hilarious im sure lawler isn't even offended he's alive and well no big deal.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

u all are fuckin hipocrites..... man I swear some of u people take wreslting to serious. I mean we all knows its fake basically a soap opera etc (only morons think its real) but thats besides the point. u people cry about wanting edgy shit. this was a pretty edgy thing imho for pg wwe. I actually personally liked this segment thought it was funny. decent promo by punk and heyman. 

all of u complaining/crying about how this shit is messed up blablalbla. please...... grow up people. you all realize jerry lawler is fine now and if he didn't want to do this he wouldn't of????????????? He was willing and agreed to do this segment or obviously they would not of done it. Hell jerry lawler is even cracking jokes about his heart attack. so basically like the guy a few pages ago said if jerry is fine with it who gives a rats fucking ass. 

things like jr being mocked by vince a few months back was messed up... but this aint fucking bad. this was actually good entertainment imho. all u whiners need to loosen up and rememeber that it is fucking fake and jerry lawler himself WOULD NOT OF DONE IT IF HE DIDNT WANT TO.... jeeze.... be glad we got something edgy and cool like this for once.

oh and p.s. this wonderful segment would not of taken place had linda mcmahon won the senate or if this was a few weeks/months prior to the seneate race to election day lol


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

why did they film the stuff happening backstage? that just felt weird.


----------



## Najm al Din (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm not upset about it because as has been said Lawler gave his approval for it. I just don't understand what was remotely funny about it, not because I was offended but because I don't see the humor in heart attacks. It's like those people who joke about stuff like rape and certain health conditions and act like it's hilarious, I just never found it funny. I like material that actually resembles being somewhat clever.

Then again I think part of it is any segment Punk is in getting overrated around here. I'm not a hater of Punk by any means and sometimes he can cut some amazing promos, but it's just truth that even his average and not so impressive promos tend to get massively blown out of proportion around here.


----------



## Mallix (Oct 1, 2011)

I'd bet money Lawler would laugh himself into another heart attack if he saw all the mark's butthurt reactions to that segment.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

TKOK! said:


> why did they film the stuff happening backstage? that just felt weird.


:vince2 You know why.


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

Judging by a minorities reaction I can safely say that was probably one of the best heel promos ever. It did its intended job perfectly...


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

TKOK! said:


> why did they film the stuff happening backstage? that just felt weird.


That probably was a bigger head-scratcher than the segment they did in the ring. The fact they kept rolling the cameras after the man had a heart attack on live TV. What were they thinking? Shoot proof they did everything possible to save his life? Still strange they would edit and present the footage like one of their weekly angles.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

"CM Punk making fun of Jerry Lawler's Heart attack was beyond disgusting!" - People who still make Benoit jokes.

LOL WRESTLING FANZ


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

Najm al Din said:


> I'm not upset about it because as has been said Lawler gave his approval for it. I just don't understand what was remotely funny about it, not because I was offended but because I don't see the humor in heart attacks. It's like those people who joke about stuff like rape and certain health conditions and act like it's hilarious, I just never found it funny. I like material that actually resembles being somewhat clever.
> 
> Then again I think part of it is any segment Punk is in getting overrated around here. I'm not a hater of Punk by any means and sometimes he can cut some amazing promos, but it's just truth that even his average and not so impressive promos tend to get massively blown out of proportion around here.


no heart attacks aint funny but the segment it self was funny because of the way heyman and punk done it obviously. hell u even heard the fans chuckling in the background in the arena to


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

Jerry is old school. You people take things too seriously...


----------



## iSmackUdown (Nov 25, 2011)

reminds me of the oklahoma shit wcw did


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

another thing that was tasteless, the wwe reenacting the scene when the ambulance did cpr on the king and took him off in an ambulance, no way on gods green earth did the wwe cameras really record the king getting cpr in real life


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Clique said:


> That probably was a bigger head-scratcher than the segment they did in the ring. The fact they kept rolling the cameras after the man had a heart attack on live TV. What were they thinking? Shoot proof they did everything possible to save his life? Still strange they would edit and present the footage like one of their weekly angles.


Agreed there. I hate how they have shown this a few times now. The heel promo wasn't the unnecessary part. The backstage footage is the unnecessary part.



cokecan567 said:


> no heart attacks aint funny but the segment it self was funny because of the way heyman and punk done it obviously. hell u even heard the fans chuckling in the background in the arena to


For me it was like 'haha oh man these guys are such assholes, this is really bad'. Because I know that they don't actually feel that way about Lawler.


----------



## Mallix (Oct 1, 2011)

Najm al Din said:


> I'm not upset about it because as has been said Lawler gave his approval for it. I just don't understand what was remotely funny about it, not because I was offended but because I don't see the humor in heart attacks. It's like those people who joke about stuff like rape and certain health conditions and act like it's hilarious, I just never found it funny. I like material that actually resembles being somewhat clever.
> 
> Then again I think part of it is any segment Punk is in getting overrated around here. I'm not a hater of Punk by any means and sometimes he can cut some amazing promos, but it's just truth that even his average and not so impressive promos tend to get massively blown out of proportion around here.


You know how incredibly condescending you come off in this post, right?
You know "funny" is subjective, right?
Just because you didn't like something doesn't mean it wasn't clever or funny.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I found the segment great and I'm sure Lalwer didn't mind it. I mean we're talking about Lawler here, who has done tasteless yet entertaining things for years before Punk ever stepped in the ring. You people wanted edgy, this is edgy. Just because you PC people say otherwise, doesn't mean it isn't.


----------



## Mallix (Oct 1, 2011)

PacoAwesome said:


> I found the segment great and I'm sure Lalwer didn't mind it. I mean we're talking about Lawler here, who has done tasteless yet entertaining things for years before Punk ever stepped in the ring. You people wanted edgy, this is edgy. Just because you PC people say otherwise, doesn't mean it isn't.


Just here to confirm what this guy said.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Only read the first 13 pages. Bunch of dumbasses posting. Why do people bring up Brodus Clay being a non-attitude thing? Rikishi? Too Cool? Flash Funk? Fuck's sake.

I would find it hard to believe people would be singing the same tune if this was the Big Show making fun of JBL.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

They sure as hell did not. Saying that "people who have had family members go through what Lawler did but weren't lucky enough to survive will be very upset and angry" etc etc and all of that bullshit are just speaking about a very sensitive few. I've lost 2 family members to heart attacks, the most recent being my dad coming on two years ago in February, but WWE making fun of Lawler's not-fatal heart attack (which Lawler himself gave the go ahead to) doesn't cause me any emotional pain, to the point that I actually laughed a heap. It was a damn good segment.

People need to lighten up and stop looking for things to be so Politically Correct. The people who are crying over this are the same people who beg for WWE to become more edgy and almost Attitude Era like (which by the way, half of the stuff WWE did during the AE is much more "offensive" than what went down tonight)


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Lawler had to agree to it. You people wanted the product to be edgy, so there you go.


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

Godfather- said:


> They sure as hell did not. Saying that "people who have had family members go through what Lawler did but weren't lucky enough to survive will be very upset and angry" etc etc and all of that bullshit are just speaking about a very sensitive few. I've lost 2 family members to heart attacks, the most recent being my dad coming on two years ago in February, but WWE making fun of Lawler's not-fatal heart attack (which Lawler himself gave the go ahead to) doesn't cause me any emotional pain, to the point that I actually laughed a heap. It was a damn good segment.
> 
> People need to lighten up and stop looking for things to be so Politically Correct. The people who are crying over this are the same people who beg for WWE to become more edgy and almost Attitude Era like (which by the way, half of the stuff WWE did during the AE is much more "offensive" than what went down tonight)


This guy, he speaks sense.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Can we all stop saying lawler gave his permission as fact when we have no clue wether he did of not? He never asked jim Ross his permission did he? Onu judge by some of his tweets or comments over the years.
Some if you need to look up the term edgey. Controversial does not equal edgey. This was not a return to the attitude era, when did they ever make fun of a life threatening situation?
Katy Vick would be described as edgey on here yet is one of the most ill advised angles of all time. It's shit like this added to the dastardly heel who's a heel just because he isn't american etc that holds the product back.
Eddies in hell, JR has palsy LULZ!!! Lawler nearly died haha..
Would you be comfortable showing this to a non wrestling fan and not be embarrassed?


----------



## JHC (Apr 8, 2012)

one of the best segments i have seen in a long time, all that matters here is that jerry lawler agreed to it, if it offends you then complain to someone or stop watching, but i thought it was great


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Godfather- said:


> They sure as hell did not. Saying that "people who have had family members go through what Lawler did but weren't lucky enough to survive will be very upset and angry" etc etc and all of that bullshit are just speaking about a very sensitive few. I've lost 2 family members to heart attacks, the most recent being my dad coming on two years ago in February, but WWE making fun of Lawler's not-fatal heart attack (which Lawler himself gave the go ahead to) doesn't cause me any emotional pain, to the point that I actually laughed a heap. It was a damn good segment.
> 
> People need to lighten up and stop looking for things to be so Politically Correct. The people who are crying over this are the same people who beg for WWE to become more edgy and almost Attitude Era like (which by the way, half of the stuff WWE did during the AE is much more "offensive" than what went down tonight)


Logic.

This guy speaks it.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

It wasn't as offensive as people are terming it over here tbh. Was nothing like crossing the line. It wasn't really needed, but it wasn't bad either.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

It was funny to me.


----------



## nmadankumar (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok, let's make fun of owen hart's death, it's so old now that people wont find it offensive now.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

PunkDrunk said:


> Would you be comfortable showing this to a non wrestling fan and not be embarrassed?


I've seen more embarassing/offensive things in movies that I've watched with friends and loved ones. We survived.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Never seen so much pantywad butthurt from a vocal minority before. Yes, continue to try to trumpet a moral superiority ideal, but in the end it's just PC oversensitivity continuing to castrate you.

Edit: Also, how low a self-esteem do some of you have? The constant _"what would your friends/significant other think?!"_ is retarded. Who cares what anyone else thinks?


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

It's an entertainment show and they are playing characters. If you got offended then you need to stop watching TV.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

I found it funny, and it's not like it bothered jerry lawler in real life otherwise they wouldn't have gone with it


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I think if it had been just the promo it would have been fine... but tack on the bullshit recap with apparently real footage of the event and it colours the whole thing in a negative light. I can honestly say that I was more pissed off at the seemingly creepy ass nature of apparently not only shooting the footage when King might not be resuscitated, but then going in and making a wrestling vignette recap out.... that soured my whole mood to it and just really came off as "fuck you" manipulative. 

So by the time Punk came out to further twist the events to manipulate the audience, it fell horribly flat and probably did more to alienate the crowd than really make them hate him or really like anyone else involved. It all came off as cheap and lazily manipulative. In a world where kayfabe isn't looked at as real anymore... this kind of shit only serves to take you out of the moment and go ... "really........?". So poor taste or not.. it was just a stupid segment altogether.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

I thought it was fine until they had Heyman mock having a heart attack, thats kinda going over the line considering how scary it was seeing what happened to Lawler live on TV. It also wasn't funny or entertaining past that point, the crowd just kinda went silent halfway through it because it was so over-the-top tasteless.

That said, Lawler is old school in the business and is willing to pretty much use anything towards a storyline, he used his own mother's death in his feud with Cole. Its not like WWE is mocking him and bullying him here, surely he co-signed on the segment before doing it.

I do think its a bit soon though, how healthy can lawler really be this soon after the heart attack? He had major surgery too, what if something else happens to him on-air again? WWE would never hear the end of it if they mocked a guy's heart attack only to have him die for real in a 2nd incident.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

King probably gave his ok and is it not surprising they would milk this for a storyline and in their minds ratings. King probably would want that even if he died, these guys think the show must go on no matter what and love the idea they will still effect the show.


----------



## MyBloodyValentine (Feb 16, 2009)

WWE is not stupid. They wouldn't have done this promo if they didn't get Jerry Lawler's permission. They are obviously building up CM Punk as a massive heel, and this is one way of doing it. Knowing Lawler, he approved of it.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

It seems to be a new thing for heels to just be plain offensive. First Kid Kash says he could break Owen Hart's neck and now this? Something about it seems wrong.


----------



## nmadankumar (Apr 26, 2012)

How come you hypocrites not find it funny when vince mcmahon mocked jim ross's bell palsy?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I loved it, absolutely loved it. And I'll admit, I did smirk and laugh a little bit at some parts. Not because I don't like Lawler, though because don't get me wrong, I love him and I'm really glad he made it out of that heart attack and is still alive, but we all knew in the back of our minds that they would put CM Punk out there and do a segment related to Lawler. And honestly, I wasn't shocked at all that they did this. + If Lawler really didn't want to go through with this segment, he would've went up to the writers or Vince and said "Hey, I don't think this is a good idea and there might be tons of backlash on this, maybe we can do something else.."

And the WWE did an absolutely awesome job with this whole segment because they knew for a fact that it would piss people off and offend several people that were watching last night. Just like when Jericho poured beer on Punk for the first time and mentioned his sister/mother/father, Jericho hitting Shawn's wife, Michael Cole bringing up Lawler's dead mother, and more. They get to you and that's what it's supposed to do.

And it makes it even a BIGGER deal when Punk finally loses the title or loses a match in general now because everybody and their mothers know that when Punk loses the title to The Rock, you are gonna hear a bigger pop then the pop he got after he pinned John Cena at Wrestlemania 28 because not only is he winning the WWE championship, but he's defeating a man who is the biggest heel in the WWE today who also made fun of a beloved legend's heart attack. Do ANY of you realize how much of a big deal it's gonna be when Punk loses that damn title? It's gonna be a huge deal and you're gonna hear a loud pop. And I am so excited.

Things like this just makes the guy whoever finally beats Punk for the title an even bigger deal and more loved and shit like that.

So there's my rant on this whole thing.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

The segment didn't even get really good heat on Punk.

The stupid ass crowd didn't know how to react. Like most crowds in this shit era.


----------



## mb1025 (Jun 14, 2011)

Even if King gave his OK

1. It was brought up in the first place

2. What the hell is the King going to really do if he didn't want it to happen


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The-Rock-Says said:


> The segment didn't even get really good heat on Punk.
> 
> The stupid ass crowd didn't know how to react. Like most crowds in this shit era.


I agree. If they extended Lawler's return and scheduled his return on a different RAW in a much better city, the crowd would've reacted alot better to this segment. Hell, they didn't even react that good to Foley when he was literally screaming at Punk. And I thought they would pop after Foley said all that considering what Punk did was probably really offensive and horrible to like 90% of the audience at home and at the show.

And I wouldn't blame Foley or Punk if they went in the back after that segment and said "Wow, they reacted amazing to us tonight.. NOT".


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

That segment was fucking amazing.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The most offensive thing about this entire segment was the recaps of the actual heart attack. THAT is mocking death. 

The actual segment itself? No, I wasn't offended. Guess that makes me a sick fuck right? Fuck you.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*



Headliner said:


> The fact that people are defending this is disgusting.


I imagine Jerry Lawler would.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Not gonna lie, I am also one of those people who were offended and pissed off over the promos/recaps/advertisements regarding Lawler's heart attack.

I let them slide with that shit last week because It wasn't that bad and they didn't show a video of him basically on a fucking stretcher. It's like I know he made it out and he's still alive and he's okay now, but jesus christ that was unnecessary. That's like if Owen Hart made it out of that fall (don't shoot me I know it would've been impossible, just using him as a shit example) & took him home to recover and then have him return a month or two months later and use clips of his fall in a fucking advertisement to promote his return.. It's like, Lawler was technically DEAD in the clips they showed. You could see him laying there on the stretcher. I thought it was absolutely disgusting and disrespectful.

But I'll live with it, he's finally returned so it's not like we're gonna see another one of those again so don't expect anything like "after coming back last week from that horrible heart attack *insert videos and pictures of him practically dead getting carried out of the arena here*" lmao.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

It was done to piss people off and make people hate Punk. By seeing some of the replies on this thread, It worked!


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

CM PUNK BEST IN THE WORLD I HOPE JERRY LAWLER DIES FOR GOOD CM PUNK BEST IN THE WORLD PUNK FAN FOR LIFE -sarcasm-
Seriously, how can you still love Punk's gimmick after this?


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm sad for CM Punk cause he's booked like a dumb fuck trying to get cheap heat from the fans. 

this angle was a great fiasco


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

4hisdamnself said:


> I'm sad for CM Punk cause he's booked like a dumb fuck trying to get cheap heat from the fans.
> 
> this angle was a great fiasco


Don't worry, my opinion of CM Punk could not possibly go any lower.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I found it tasteless and classless tbh. The showing him being performed on in that back was just something I did not need to see. That probably made the segment after worse. I am not offended but I did not find it at all funny and was facepalming the whole time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

4hisdamnself said:


> I'm sad for CM Punk cause he's booked like a dumb fuck trying to get cheap heat from the fans.


Punk has relied on cheap heat for his entire WWE career. It's his only way of getting a reaction.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Jerry Lawler also gave the OK for Michael Cole to mock the recent death of his mother on TV. So I hardly think him giving it the okay makes it right. It was completely tasteless, and while I personally wouldn't say I was gravely offended by it (I guess I've just come to expect that sort of stuff from wrestling now), I can understand why some people would be offended by it.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

I loved it. That and Bryan were the highlights of the night. I hope he continues it whenever he speaks to King.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*



TheF1BOB said:


> I'm sorry yeah but you might as well walk to the ring with a kid who has terminal cancer and mock him for having it.
> 
> Disgusting. Truly Disgusting.


If the kid agreed to it, it'd be fine.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*



TheF1BOB said:


> I'm sorry yeah but you might as well walk to the ring with a kid who has terminal cancer and mock him for having it.
> 
> Disgusting. Truly Disgusting.


No. That'd be comparable if Punk insulted The King DURING his heart attack, but not afterwards. The King is not a child and he is not dying.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

I thought WWE's video package before the segment was far more tasteless, they actually replayed the audio of King gurgling and choking as he was having the heart attack along with the footage of him collapsing ringside, who honestly ever wanted to hear and see that again?

then they showed VIDEO FOOTAGE BACKSTAGE of people filming him being rushed around and having CPR performed.. who in the fuck thought it was a good idea to keep filming during what might've been the man's death?

Doesn't that imply Vince told them to keep filming in case he survived so they could potentially use it in an angle..which they're now doing? Beyond tasteless.. what CM Punk is doing is a work, what WWE did to exploit this situation is very real and raises serious questions about their sanity.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

great promo and i was definitely entertained by it. and he was right when he blamed king. it was kind of mean though but hey it's entertainment and some of you oversensitive bitches shouldn't complain.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

There is no such thing as too soon.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

I loved it.. Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

The 3D BluePrint. said:


> I loved it.. Does that make me a bad person?


yes it does


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

The 3D BluePrint. said:


> I loved it.. Does that make me a bad person?


No, that segment was awesome.

Heyman mocking Lawler was hilarious. They need to do more edgy stuff like this.

Lawler was ok with it, so I don't give a fuck if it was offensive.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Now this is what wrestling is all about. Awesome segment.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I wasn't offended by it. Lawler is OK now and they wouldn't have done it without his say so. (at least I think so) 

However, I am against doing it because it blurs the line between reality & storylines in a disturbing way. For example, while I was grossly offended by the "Eddie is in hell" bit they did with Orton heading into Mania 22 (which to me was far more tasteless than this), my biggest problem with it was that it was so over the line, that some fans were honest to God speculating that Eddie's death was an elaborate work. 

And there in lies my problem. If you go too far with something like this, not only do you run the risk of offending people, but to me, it kind of takes away from the seriousness & severity of what actually happened and reduces it to just being another wrestling storyline.

EDIT: I actually missed the footage they showed of Lawler having the Heart Attack and having CPR performed on him. Thank God I did. Why on Earth would the WWE show that? That is just morbid, ghoulish, and weird.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

The 3D BluePrint. said:


> I loved it.. Does that make me a bad person?


using cancer to promote yourself is way worse #cena


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

The 3D BluePrint. said:


> I loved it.. Does that make me a bad person?


No, it means you have a sense of humor.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The 3D BluePrint. said:


> I loved it.. Does that make me a bad person?


No just means you have a darker taste when it comes to humour. I found it tasteless for personal reasons but if you liked it fair enough each to their own


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

So how many people would be liking this if he did die? Oh wait nvm, its Punk, everything thing he does is godly.

Or what if it was Cena last night and not Punk? Hmm.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

There are no lines when it comes to wrestling,Or atleast thats how I like it best.I enjoyed that promo and I don't care what anybody says,It just makes Punk and Heyman look even more sick and vile which is perfect for them as heels.


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

Just seen it on youtube, it was quite good.

Jerry didn't die and had he died there wouldn't have been any segment of the sort.

Stop crying.


----------



## cebbens (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't think it cross the line I enjoy it and Jerry must have ok it Heyman heart attack was not great but not cross the line IMO


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

I loved it to be honest. It felt edgy and real and I know Lawler would be cool with them using his heart attack to get heat. He's just that old-school.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Lawler pitched the idea, I bet.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

As long as the PG crap is dropped...good. They got a reaction which is what they were going for. OP has fallen right into their trap.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> *So how many people would be liking this if he did die?* Oh wait nvm, its Punk, everything thing he does is godly.
> 
> Or what if it was Cena last night and not Punk? Hmm.


Its two completely different situations. Dont see the reason to bring that up.


----------



## Austin & DX (Nov 27, 2006)

TripleG said:


> I wasn't offended by it. Lawler is OK now and they wouldn't have done it without his say so. (at least I think so)
> 
> However, I am against doing it because it blurs the line between reality & storylines in a disturbing way. For example, while I was grossly offended by the "Eddie is in hell" bit they did with Orton heading into Mania 22 (which to me was far more tasteless than this), my biggest problem with it was that it was so over the line, that some fans were honest to God speculating that Eddie's death was an elaborate work.
> 
> ...


I was offended bout Orton said, that went way over the line. That Punk-Heyman stuff is BossMan-BigShow storyline BossMan said BIG SHOW YOU'RE A NASTY BASTARD & YOU'RE MOMMA SAID SO. He got major heat in 99 BossMan was great as Heel with funeral & his segments. Punk-Heyman did the same last night, that's why PG Era sucks now, storylines are crap etc. They need more edgier stuff like this & push them mid-carders 2 main-eventers. It is sick of what they did, Heel Jake was awesome in 91 feuding with Macho Man, brings King Cobra bits his arm & got over. It's major heat is what's really wrong in WWE, what u think TripleG?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I didn't think the segment was necessary, but I wasn't offended. People need to not take things like this seriously and realize they're just playing characters and they both agreed to it prior. Was it tasteless? A bit. But it's not like this is the only tasteless segment they've ever done...


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


>


Now, *THAT *was a tasteless AND "not-funny" segment. I was seriously asking myself how the fuck I was still watching WWE at that time.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> *Except his crowd reactions are never dead to begin with*, and you'd have to be a blind Punk hater to belie- oh, right.


They are dead as _fuck_.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

People are getting way too sensitive over this. Heels are supposed to do whatever they can to generate heat, and this was the perfect opportunity. Lawler would have given the OK for this to happen, if he was offended by it he wouldn't have agreed to it. I didn't think the segment was particularly funny, but I'm not going to get on a moral high ground like so many people on here. There's been far more offensive segments over the years than that, like the Eddie/Orton one.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

Finally, finally a real heel. Finally, the product is edgy. THAT WAS AWESOME. PURE GENIUS


----------



## JustinChristine (Jul 11, 2011)

So much butthurt in this thread.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

i disagree with it, because they do all that anti bullying, breast cancer, all that shite. its hypercritical to push that while doing this kind of shit. if this is ok, why not having characters who rape women, or make fun of cancer or some shit.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Eclairal said:


> Finally, finally a real heel. Finally, the product is edgy. THAT WAS AWESOME. PURE GENIUS


So, who is this heel you speak of? A vanilla midget with dead heat who begs the crowd to boo him doesn't count. I didn't see RAW, so I'm interested as to who the new wrestler is.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I thought it was more fucked up for them to have filmed the heart attack then punk making fun of it


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

ultimatekrang said:


> i disagree with it, because they do all that anti bullying, breast cancer, all that shite. its hypercritical to push that while doing this kind of shit. if this is ok, why not having characters who rape women, or make fun of cancer or some shit.


The segment didn't offend me, but I seriously wonder how they will continue promoting their Be A Star bullshit now.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

This was great, and if you're angry with Punk/Heyman or the company, find it disgusting, or feel the need to defend the King, then you fell for it. Great work, great cheap heat. Takes a lot of skill to pull something like that off. 

The 'beat you to death... twice' remark was gold.

Now let us not forget that Punk/Heyman weren't the only ones doing it; listen closely during Maddox's entrance when the ambulance arrives. Cole: "Looks like your ride is here, Jerry." rofl

If you're not laughing you're crying so it's good to see King and the rest of the crew taking it as lightly as possible.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Yep. It was great, wasn't it?


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

I was in tears it was so brilliant.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

I thought it was good


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Gotta lol at all the AE folks who go and cry as soon as something slightly edgy happens though.


----------



## Razor Mike (Nov 21, 2011)

ultimatekrang said:


> i disagree with it, because they do all that anti bullying, breast cancer, all that shite. its hypercritical to push that while doing this kind of shit. if this is ok, why not having characters who rape women, or make fun of cancer or some shit.


I think within certain boundaries, the WWE should be allowed to have characters that display things in society that aren't considered acceptable. Bullying exists in society and CM Punk is being portrayed as a bad guy, not a face. If he had segments like this when he was a face, in my opinion it wouldn't be acceptable, but this is the whole point of heels. To do unacceptable things so that a guy who is portrayed as a good guy, like John Cena, can stop them from doing those things. The end result being, the face, or the guy who is viewed as an acceptable individual conquers the heel. It's classic wrestling physcology.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

JasonLives said:


> Its two completely different situations. Dont see the reason to bring that up.


Doesn't matter if you feel tha way. I just want to know how many people would still be liking it if he was dead.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

This thread is too long to read all posts so I don't know if someone already posted something similar but if Jerry Lawler has no problem with it why should anybody else? It was a scripted segment to make a heel even more hated and maybe it was even the idea of Jerry Lawler to bring this real life situation into it to make a segment more edgy.
Look at the last year and all the jokes Michael Cole made about the mother of Jerry who passed away days earlier and months later both sit at the announce table and laugh together and months later Cole had almost a breakdown because his good friend Jerry had a heart attack.



Headliner said:


> The fact that people are defending this is disgusting. Then again, wrestling is trashy. And fuck, Vince McMahon is one sick dude. The same guy that exploited Eddie's death, had satanic sacrifices performed on TV, and practiced necrophilia.....he has no boundaries.


I defend it because Jerry Lawler is well and Jerry Lawler had no problems with it. If Zach Gowen has no problems or even had the idea to participate in a storyline where his opponents makes fun of his missing leg why should I be disgusted?
You can say that it's disrespectful to other people who suffered a heart attack but that's ridiculous and it's like saying that if Mark Henry makes fun of Big Show because his leg is broken he makes fun of every man in the world with a broken leg.
And nobody would say when watching a movie where somebody is mocked that it's disrespectful because it's only a movie.
This is entertainment, no matter if it's great or disturbing, it's entertainment and I defend it because it's scripted.
I don't need to find a segment funny to defend it, I defend it because it's part of the show.
You can't compare it with the "Eddie is dead" segment. First this tragedy ended with a bad news and not a good news like in the case of the King and second, Eddie was dead and couldn't decide if he wants to be a part of a storyline unlike Lawler who had no problems with it.




chargebeam said:


> The segment didn't offend me, but I seriously wonder how they will continue promoting their Be A Star bullshit now.


Why should it be a problem? If George Clooney plays a bully in a movie why should it affect George Clooney the actor? There is a difference between entertainment and reality


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Goes to show you what kind of world we now live in when people think that is funny.

As for saying it is edgy that is not edgy, that is desperate and scrapping the barrel.
Saying its ok because King thought it was ok is beyond the point. Imagine his family who sat at his bed side not knowing if he would live or die. Do you think they thought it was funny? In the AE they had good writing, they didn't need to resort to someones near death as a way to give someone cheap heat. It is no different then Punk coming out when the cancer segment was happening, ripping up the $1m cheque and taking the piss out of the cancer victims. And if you find that funny then you are one sick fuck....

Also if you replay it your see Cole was not happy about it at all. He said it was pathetic a few times and said it shouldn't of happened. Sounded genuinely annoyed and you can't blame him.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Falkono said:


> Goes to show you what kind of world we now live in when people think that is funny.
> 
> As for saying it is edgy that is not edgy, that is desperate and scrapping the barrel.
> Saying its ok because King thought it was ok is beyond the point. Imagine his family who sat at his bed side not knowing if he would live or die. Do you think they thought it was funny? In the AE they had good writing, they didn't need to resort to someones near death as a way to give someone cheap heat. It is no different then Punk coming out when the cancer segment was happening, ripping up the $1m cheque and taking the piss out of the cancer victims. And if you find that funny then you are one sick fuck....
> ...


Wrestling is fake.

Sorry to spoil it for you.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Karma101 said:


> Wrestling is fake.
> 
> Sorry to spoil it for you.


Sorry but what does that have to do with anything at all?

So what your saying is WWE could come out and rip on people who died and because it is fake it doesn't matter?

Another fine example of the current fan base.....


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Falkono said:


> So what your saying is WWE could come out and rip on people who died and because it is fake it doesn't matter?


It wasn't a segment designed for laughter, it was a segment designed so that people would hate Punk and it's clearly working.

And yes it's ok to do it because it's fake, stuff like this happens all the time with bad guys in TV shows and movies and I don't see how this is any different.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Lets make fun of the guy who nearly died because he gave the green light, right?

This is a sick world we live in, a sick world.


----------



## EmoKidTV (Apr 2, 2012)

No , that was awesome . I hate Jerry Lawler , I hate PG so that was gold .

#InPunkWeTrust


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Karma101 said:


> It wasn't a segment designed for laughter, it was a segment designed so that people would hate Punk and it's clearly working.
> 
> And yes it's ok to do it because it's fake, stuff like this happens all the time with bad guys in TV shows and movies and I don't see how this is any different.


Mate no offence but you are fucking deluded.....watching too much tv has warped your ability to tell when something is real and when something isn't.

Bad guys in tv shows is all fake....they do not use a real life event where someone died or nearly died to create a story to then get one of the bad guys hated more... Name me one programme that did that?!
The fact you can't tell the difference tells me all I need to know about you. And it doesn't make people hate punk it makes people hate the company.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*

It was absolutely fucking hilarious.

"THIS MAN JUST HAD A HEART ATTACK"

Moar heart attacks plz.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Falkono said:


> Mate no offence but you are fucking deluded.....watching too much tv has warped your ability to tell when something is real and when something isn't.
> 
> Bad guys in tv shows is all fake....they do not use a real life event where someone died or nearly died to create a story to then get one of the bad guys hated more... Name me one programme that did that?!
> The fact you can't tell the difference tells me all I need to know about you. And it doesn't make people hate punk it makes people hate the company.


We're truly seeing what the peeps in this place are really like.

Thankfully, you're not one of them. (Y)


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Falkono said:


> Mate no offence but you are fucking deluded.....watching too much tv has warped your ability to tell when something is real and when something isn't.
> 
> Bad guys in tv shows is all fake....they do not use a real life event where someone died or nearly died to create a story to then get one of the bad guys hated more... Name me one programme that did that?!
> The fact you can't tell the difference tells me all I need to know about you. And it doesn't make people hate punk it makes people hate the company.


Yeh you're right actually, TV shows generally don't use real life events to push their stories but the reason I think that is ok is because WWE would have had consent from Jerry Lawler to do it, he matters the most in this situation and if he gives permission then I have no problem with it and you shouldn't either.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

If Lawler gave it the green light then I fail to see the problem.


----------



## Whizz187 (Oct 3, 2012)

It was awesome, best moment of the night. I just love to see heels using these kind of tactics and strategies in order to get more heat. I have no problem with that and neither should you guys have one since it's obvious that Jerry himself agreed for this to happen, it was only used to get more people to hate Punk in his current heel run.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Falkono said:


> Goes to show you what kind of world we now live in when people think that is funny.
> 
> As for saying it is edgy that is not edgy, that is desperate and scrapping the barrel.
> Saying its ok because King thought it was ok is beyond the point. Imagine his family who sat at his bed side not knowing if he would live or die. Do you think they thought it was funny? In the AE they had good writing, they didn't need to resort to someones near death as a way to give someone cheap heat. It is no different then Punk coming out when the cancer segment was happening, ripping up the $1m cheque and taking the piss out of the cancer victims. And if you find that funny then you are one sick fuck....
> ...


You mean the same world like 10 years ago when the nWo almost killed The Rock in an ambulance?
you mean the same world like 15 years ago when Raven crucified the Sandman?
You mean the same world like 20 years ago when a snake bit Randy Savage?
You mean the same world like in the 80s when the Road Warriors bloodied Dusty Rhodes with their spikes and almost seriously injured his eye?

And it's not the same like CM Punk ripping up the cheque fpalm the women still have cancer, Lawler on the other side is alright.
And the reason why Cole said it was disrespectful is because he is not a heel commentator anymore you mark. This is the same Cole who made fun of his mother after she passed away 2 days ago but I guess you forgot that fpalm

And if his family is so shocked they should talk with none other than Jerry himself because he obviously had no problem with this segment but I guess they know it's entertainment unlike you and as the family of someone like Lawler who is in this business for decades they heard this kind of promos thousand times

People like you kill every chance of a new wrestling boom


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow. That was my reaction after sitting there speechless after watching this thing. I can't believe they felt the need to stoop that low to get Punk heat and it didn't even work. Those fans were not impressed. At all. In the past they've used legends to get Punk heat and it worked. He would interrupt Rock, Bret Hart, Foley, Lawler, whoever, and the fans would boo him. It was a smart use of legends to get your top heel over. But I don't know what the fuck this was. 

The video promo first of all was just...fpalm. I can't believe that they were even filming during that thing. What if he had actually died? What if Jerry Lawler had actually fucking died while they were filming back there? What do you do with that tape? Jesus Christ does this company have no fucking shame? Then they go and create a hype video complete with choking noise sound effects and defibrillators to boot. So tasteless but fair enough, I thought they were going to have King come out and have a moment for himself for still being alive and basically cheating death. And he did. Then Punk came out and I literally rolled my eyes because I knew where this was going. I didn't, however, know that they would take it that far. 

I have no doubt in my mind that Lawler gave it the OK. Hell, he let Cole use his mother for cheap heat. Some might say that if Lawler was fine with it then everybody else should be fine with it. Maybe they should. That isn't my issue though. My issue is that the whole thing was just something that I don't particularly want to see or find entertaining. It wasn't tongue in cheek like the ambulance comments during the Maddox match. Those are lighthearted yet black humor comments that you can chuckle at. This? I don't know what this was and I felt it was completely unnecessary as a way to get Punk heat. I don't think he needed it and the fans in the arena clearly weren't buying into it either. I don't blame Punk or Heyman. They both played their roles well, if you can even say that. I just found it all unnecessary and in horribly bad taste. It would be different if it was all just an angle but I don't think masses of people are going to find something like that, the mocking of an event that happened live on the air and shook a lot of people up, particularly funny. If this is people's idea of edgy then some of you need to wake the fuck up. Was Katie Vick edgy? Yeah, didn't think so.


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

WWE got people talking again... Or atleast Punk and Heyman have...


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

TheF1BOB said:


> Lets make fun of the guy who nearly died because he gave the green light, right?
> 
> This is a sick world we live in, a sick world.


Some people just don't get it. People are going on about political correctness, and edginess and all that. But to me that doesn't even factor into it. It's just poor taste, pure and simple. I don't really know how anyone could find that funny either. You must have pretty low standards of humour if you found that funny.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Katie Vick was very edgy and this was only slightly edgy, the whole point of edgy is that some people are going to get pretty butthurt about things, in fact a lot of people's posts on here proves that it was edgy.


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

I loved every single minute of Punk´s promo, he is the top heel of the WWE and one of the best heels of all-time.

He deserve to have his reign kept safe for a long, long time, fuck The Rock, he only shows up once a year.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

CM Punk and Paul Heyman are comedy gold together.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Via Twitter



> JBL: "For those whining about Dr Punk last night, I once gave Eddies mom a heart attack on Mothers Day-then set attendance record in LA! #heat"


GOAT heel has spoken.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

JBL once did the heil Hitler sign at a German house show just to get heat and people laugh about that today.


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh come on people, Punk is the bad guy heel, Lawler obviously agreed to it. That was good television because it was scripted and fictional. Sure that'd be offensive if Punk said that out of character.

You people need to make your minds up.... "waaah waaah the product is so stale and boring" *controversy happens* "waah waaaaah! that crossed the line!"

To the people that constantly complain about the PG era. I don't think it's a WWE show you're looking for, it's Cartoon Network.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

jblvdx said:


> Via Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> GOAT heel has spoken.


I didn't see Triple H or Ric Flair comment on this.


----------



## jcass10 (May 8, 2008)

Props to Lawler.

He knew how good this would be for Punk so he Ok'd it.

Classy move by Lawler, edgy move by WWE.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

I thought the promo was great. Classic line blur moment watching Punk throw up the X for the paramedics during Heyman's "heart attack".


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Still failing to see how this can be classed as edgy when it didn't even get a reaction lol. Different doesn't necessarily mean edgy. Whole thing just screams desperate tbh and the best part about it all is that Punk didn't even need it. I doubt it's going to get him more heat. People would have reacted to it then and there and they didn't. By the time the main event came along he was back to splitting the crowd with Cena. But wait, DAT HEAT. Yeah right.


----------



## charmizard (Sep 3, 2011)

The only thing I have a problem with is Punk doing the X with his hands, trying way too hard to break kayfabe for the 16 people in the audience who might know what that signal means.

What I have more of a problem with is the fact they casually filmed what could have been the King's death backstage, as people have said, what the fuck were they planning on using that footage for? Who gave the go ahead to keep filming, or did someone just find the footage and be like "Well he's okay now, let's use it for a pity montage." That in itself would turn me off the product.

As for the CPR segment, stop crying, it's an angle on a television show. It's a dickhead character being a dickhead to another character, and sure this issue was laced with reality, but that's what intensifies it. That's the edge WWE has over other shows is that they can use real life issues like this for maximum effect. Or are you guys saying WWE is too reality based to ever use these kind of issues in their show and should stick to storyline free watered down television?

"cmpunk: jerry loler glad your back buddy but i still dislike u" mchael cole: "how can he say he dislike him?? after a heart attack this time punk has gone to far" jerry: "i cant belive him he rly hurt my feelings" 

There's your rewritten segment guys where are my royalties


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> Still failing to see how this can be classed as edgy when it didn't even get a reaction lol. Different doesn't necessarily mean edgy. Whole thing just screams desperate tbh and the best part about it all is that Punk didn't even need it. I doubt it's going to get him more heat. People would have reacted to it then and there and they didn't. By the time the main event came along he was back to splitting the crowd with Cena. But wait, DAT HEAT. Yeah right.


So you're complaining about it being in bad taste and offending you yet you don't think it is edgy?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Punk was getting booed loudly. I don't know why people are saying he got no reaction.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

Does anyone else find it hilarious that Cena got a split reaction against the guy who made fun of Lawler's heart attack?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

> CM Punk: "I saved a mans life. #longliveheyman"
> 
> "You people are pigs. I saved a mans life tonight. This isn't something you joke about. PIGS. #learnCPR"
> 
> ...


Suck it.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Karma101 said:


> So you're complaining about it being in bad taste and offending you yet you don't think it is edgy?


It didn't offend me and I'm not complaining. I'm simply giving my opinion. It didn't entertain me in the slightest. I also don't understand where people are getting the edgy thing from because it wasn't edgy at all. Just because it was different from the norm doesn't automatically make it edgy. Like I said before, was Katie Vick edgy? No, it was just flat out stupid, same as this. At least Necrophilia is something of a taboo subject for society. Mocking somebody for having a heart attack isn't edgy or controversial or any of that stuff. It's just stupid.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

So mocking somebody for having a heart attack isn't a taboo?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Karma101 said:


> So mocking somebody for having a heart attack isn't a taboo?


No. How many people even discuss something like that never mind get squeamish about it? Necrophilia, abortion, things like that are taboo issues that get people talking and cause controversy. Mocking somebody for having a heart attack isn't even in the same discussion. The hell are you talking about lol?


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

Karma101 said:


> So mocking somebody for having a heart attack isn't a taboo?


Not really, considering it's a scripted show.

If he said out of character "I wish you died" yeah, then you can complain. But for now you're overreacting.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

I thought it was great. The WWE finally was offensive again instead of shooting rainbows everywhere. Also, you know King had to back this 100% or it wouldn't have happened.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

So how is abortion a taboo then? People talk about that all the time.


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> No. How many people even discuss something like that never mind get squeamish about it? Necrophilia, abortion, things like that are taboo issues that get people talking and cause controversy. Mocking somebody for having a heart attack isn't even in the same discussion. The hell are you talking about lol?


I still don't see how even the issues you mentioned should be taboo at all on a scripted show. It's not real... nobody needs to get offended by a character...


----------



## charmizard (Sep 3, 2011)

Only way it could be better is if King didn't okay it and he quits next week :mark:


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Do people really not get that it was SUPPOSED to be highly offensive?


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

Do you people remember when Undertaker crucified SCSA? Yeah, that was offensive to christians. But nobody gives a shit about that now, becuase it's a scripted show, it's just entertainment.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Raizel said:


> Do you people remember when Undertaker crucified SCSA? Yeah, that was offensive to christians. But nobody gives a shit about that now, becuase it's a scripted show, it's just entertainment.


I agree with everything you have said, I am just confused as to what people see as taboo's in real life.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Raizel said:


> I still don't see how even the issues you mentioned should be taboo at all on a scripted show. It's not real... nobody needs to get offended by a character...


And I'm not offended by it. Some people are and that's their deal. I'm saying that I don't see how it can be called an edgy segment when it wasn't edgy, at least not to me. I just found it all fpalm-worthy. I'll give them this though, they have got people talking, for all the wrong reasons though. If anything was going to offend me it would be that horrible video promo they showed to set the whole thing up. The fact that they were filming while he was getting resuscitated, now _that's_ offensive. I still have no idea what the hell they were planning to do with that footage had he actually died. But yeah, it was just completely unnecessary. Punk didn't need it to get heat and in the end, it didn't even work and was all for nothing.

@*Karma101* - You don't see how things like abortion and necrophilia are taboo issues in society? I don't know where you live but everybody everywhere has an opinion on topics such as those, opinions strong enough to influence who they vote for and associate with. You really want to rank what happened on Raw up there with that?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Bottom line is, offended or not, we can all agree that at least the WWE are prepared to take risks again now. Not every idea will work but hopefully something will stick that will get everybodys attention.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*CM Punk saying he didnt care Jerry was dead in those minutes crossed the line*

CM Punk crossed the line in that promo saying he didnt care Jerry was clinically dead in those few minutes when CPR was being done. Thats just too harsh and I felt bad for Jerry. I cant believe WWE are using Jerry's heart attack on tv this is just as bad as when Michael Cole took the piss with Jerry's dead mother


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

OMG THATS NOT PG...

Obviously Jerry agreed to it and they did it so well I thought it was great.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

For those still whining about this JBL has given us something to consider which will probably hold true once the ratings and SS buyrates come in.

Here's a man who knows thew difference between kayfabe and reality tweeting about it.



> JBL: "For those whining about Dr Punk last night, I once gave Eddies mom a heart attack on Mothers Day-then set attendance record in LA! #heat"


I can't believe how PC "wrestling" fans have gotten. It really is ridiculous.


----------



## nmadankumar (Apr 26, 2012)

Someone has/had a sig saying that 70% of the people on this forum if not more are morons. Today that statement is proved.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

THANOS said:


> For those still whining about this JBL has given us something to consider which will probably hold true once the ratings and SS buyrates come in.
> 
> Here's a man who knows thew difference between kayfabe and reality tweeting about it.
> 
> ...


Of course he's gonna agree with it, he works for the bastards.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

Karma101 said:


> *Yeh you're right actually, TV shows generally don't use real life events to push their stories* but the reason I think that is ok is because WWE would have had consent from Jerry Lawler to do it, he matters the most in this situation and if he gives permission then I have no problem with it and you shouldn't either.


Wrong, you were right the first time, TV shows based on real life events and historical events are perfectly frequent, as are stories built around whatever scandal is in the news these days and whoever is the hate figure. All WWE did differently was use the actual person who it was directly referring to in the segment instead of an actor, but how many dramas is there about criminals, corruption scandals, murderous warfare based on real people on television and at the cinema these days?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

THANOS said:


> For those still whining about this JBL has given us something to consider which will probably hold true once the ratings and SS buyrates come in.
> 
> Here's a man who knows thew difference between kayfabe and reality tweeting about it.
> 
> ...


Doesn't care about ratings and buyrates.

Cares about ratings and buyrates. 

unk


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I was a bit offended by it but I'm not going to argue with anyone that didn't.

Curious how many people in here are claiming that it was Punk THE DEVIL HIMSELF's idea.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Brye said:


> I was a bit offended by it but I'm not going to argue with anyone that didn't.
> 
> *Curious how many people in here are claiming that it was Punk THE DEVIL HIMSELF's idea.*


Nah, that's just the defenders spewing that crap, suggesting how we hated that segment because it involved Punk.

Totally missing the point these fanboys are.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

THANOS said:


> For those still whining about this JBL has given us something to consider which will probably hold true once the ratings and SS buyrates come in.
> 
> Here's a man who knows thew difference between kayfabe and reality tweeting about it.
> 
> ...


There's a lot of people here that want WWE to be Sesame Street.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Brye said:


> I was a bit offended by it but I'm not going to argue with anyone that didn't.
> 
> Curious how many people in here are claiming that it was Punk THE DEVIL HIMSELF's idea.


Anybody blaming Punk is a moron tbh.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

TheF1BOB said:


> Nah, that's just the defenders spewing that crap about how we hated that segment because it involved Punk.
> 
> Totally missing the point these fanboys are.


Yeah, has nothing to do with who did it and it's blatantly obvious that WWE wrote it up.

Not only did I not enjoy the segment, it has NOTHING to do with the current storyline.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

I was a bit uncomfortable watching that, but y'know, WWE has always crossed the line. 

The video package about King's heart attack was way more wrong, in my opinion.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Anybody blaming Punk is a moron tbh.


I was reading the comments on one site's recap of the show and someone said something like "WE ALL KNOW PUNK AND HEYMAN WRITE THEIR OWN STUFF, STOP BLAMING WWE" :lmao


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Did find it Lol worthy that even though Punk make fun of one of the most loved characters on WWE tv nearly dying. He still got cheered against Cena.

The smarks really do hate Cena that much don't they.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Nothing wrong with the segment, if King had no problem with it, then you shouldn't have any...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Doesn't care about ratings and buyrates.
> 
> Cares about ratings and buyrates.
> 
> unk


It doesn't affect my enjoyment if that's why you quoted me? But it could in this case prove that shock tv will always sell regardless of the material.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

Ok people this thread makes the iwc seem like casuals. The uniqueness of wrestling is the very thing that makes it appeal to us. 

Typical dramas love to generate heat as well but they are limiting to the script. They can only use things that the writers produce to generate emotion from the audience. 

Live sports events use media press conferences and real world stories to generate storylines within the game itself. 

Wrestling is a cross between the two. If the audience sees it and knows about it even though it is a real life experience the wwe can use it to generate emotion within a storyline. It's fair game and most of the best moments stem from storylines based on reality. The summer of punk, Montreal screw job, and other events. I commend Jerry for understanding this concept better than apparently most people on this forum. The segment was amazing. The casual inside of me is screaming "I hope punk gets his ass kicked" and the smark inside me is calling him a genius. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*



NoyK said:


> Besides the Katie Vick thing, please name these 'worse' segments.


Tim White suicide segments
"Eddie's down there... in hell"
Vince vs God
Kurt Angle trying to rape Sharmell
Mark Henry getting it on with a male prostitute
etc.

You wanted "edgy" tv, you got it. Though it kinda came out a little flat.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

There's a huge difference between edgy TV and trashy, classless, bad taste TV.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Headliner said:


> There's a huge difference between edgy TV and trashy, classless, bad taste TV.


Wrestling by default is supposed to be trashy. It's two guys brawling in a ring and kicking the crap out of each other with chairs and stairs. Pro wrestling isn't Barney's Play Time.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

I actually couldn't stop laughing when I read the live discussion thread during that Punk promo. People were overreacting so much it was like Punk was performing an on-air rape or something. Hilarious.

The segment was fine (in fact, it was great) and I don't understand why people were crying over it. I'm not a guy who gets offended at anything, but most of the time I can watch something and think "Oh shit, why are they doing this, people are going to get offended". This segment wasn't one of those times. I couldn't see anything offensive about it at all. If Lawler had died, then yeah, of course it's tasteless - but he didn't and was actually there to okay it.

Even from a continuity aspect (and people love dat continuity), why wouldn't Punk interrupt Lawler's feelgood segment and cut a dick promo? They have history, Punk always abuses Lawler and the material he was given was awesome, edgy heel stuff.

Not to go with the generic line that I'm sure has been repeated about 861 times in this thread, but I love the irony of people crying about PG era WWE and wanting it to go edgy like the precious Attitude Era, but when it does they have some kind of emotional breakdown and complain about that as well. Unbelievable.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*



Marv95 said:


> Tim White suicide segments
> "Eddie's down there... in hell"
> Vince vs God
> Kurt Angle trying to rape Sharmell
> ...


Ill add a few to the pile.

-Vince stripping Trish down to nothing and making her bark to keep her job
-The constant adultery and sexual harassment storylines featuring Vince and the diva of the month
-Continuing the ppv after Owen Hart's death
-Airing The Chris Benoit tribute show before the police report came back from the double homicide/suicide.
-Or how about HHH's racism filled feud with Booker T leading into their wrestlemania match, with memorable quotes like, "Go on Booker make me laugh, that's what people like you do for people like me, you entertain me", and "maybe we'll let you be our limo driver and carry our bags"


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

I was laughing (at the same time thinking I will go to hell for this).


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I had no problem with Punk coming out and using Jerry's return to get heat. I also didn't really have a problem with Heyman pretending to have a heart attack. I can see why people would be annoyed with it. But I'm not bent out of shape about it.

Best heel work I've seen in some time.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

It was a good segment, whoever takes this serious also thinks wrestling is real.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SDWarrior said:


> Wrestling by default is supposed to be trashy. It's two guys brawling in a ring and kicking the crap out of each other with chairs and stairs. Pro wrestling isn't Barney's Play Time.


Uh, no it's not. And that type of violence isn't trashy. 

Wrestling fans are unbelievable. You'll defend McMahon getting his balls licked by a 7 year old girl if you could.

WWE is a publicly traded corporate company. Which makes it even worse because they are on the national scale, and there's more spotlight on the company in the recent years due to Linda's campaign. Vince wonders why they can't get certain sponsors, or why people (mainly women) wouldn't vote for Linda, or why they continue to fail when they pursue every venture outside of wrestling, and it all points to shit like this. Heart attacks are a very serious and sensitive issue to a lot of people, and WWE just made a mockery of the entire thing in such an awful manner that it made watching the product quite uncomfortable. 

There's many ways of being edgy without being sleazy.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

It was just tasteless and disgusting, Heel or no Heel you don't mock a heart attack, just like you don't mock someone that has cancer, or any other terminal illness or death, There's a fine line between Edgy and sick. This crosses the line. Smh at all you guys saying "they asked for edgy asked for edgy" this isn't edgy


----------



## Austin & DX (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*



THANOS said:


> Ill add a few to the pile.
> 
> -Vince stripping Trish down to nothing and making her bark to keep her job
> -The constant adultery and sexual harassment storylines featuring Vince and the diva of the month
> ...


Most of them are awful, Hassan came he's great Heel but they got rid of him. Vince-God segments are funny but terrible storyline. Trish agreed 2 bark like a dog RAW 5.3.01, I know it's wrong but it's scripted anyway


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> The video promo first of all was just...fpalm. I can't believe that they were even filming during that thing. What if he had actually died? What if Jerry Lawler had actually fucking died while they were filming back there? What do you do with that tape? Jesus Christ does this company have no fucking shame? Then they go and create a hype video complete with choking noise sound effects and defibrillators to boot.


The worse thing is, those choking noises were his actual live sufferings. They amplified those horrific sounds for the fucking promo. So sickening and horrifying. I still can't believe they made that stupid montage. I was in the crowd that night and I witnessed this tragedy. I didn't need this recap. 

This video was way worse than Punk's promo.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

THANOS said:


> For those still whining about this JBL has given us something to consider which will probably hold true once the ratings and SS buyrates come in.
> 
> Here's a man who knows thew difference between kayfabe and reality tweeting about it.


I love JBL and all, but this is the man that went to Germany and did the Nazi salute just to get heat. I'm far from a PC person (in fact, I hate it) but there should be limits to what you mock. I, myself, used to have this "controversy just for the sake of it" mentality but with time, I've grown out of it and realized that it's not exactly fun to mock someone having a heart-attack when plenty of people have died from this very thing.

This is dumb and classless, just like using Eddie Guerrero's death to set-up some stupid storyline. (I don't care if the people relating to the tragic event gave it the "okay", Vince should've had enough class to not even _think_ of it)


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Wrestling fans are unbelievable. You'll defend McMahon getting his balls licked by a 7 year old girl if you could.


The fact that you would even come up with that is much more disturbing than what happened last night...


----------



## Dragzila (Jan 3, 2012)

It was GOLD!


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

If social media and the internet were like this years ago I can only imagine the reaction to the satanic sacrifice, necrophilia, and hanging from a noose from the top of a cell segments.

All of which in my opinion were way worse than this.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> I love JBL and all, but this is the man that went to Germany and did the Nazi salute just to get heat. I'm far from a PC person (in fact, I hate it) but there should be limits to what you mock. I, myself, used to have this "controversy just for the sake of it" mentality but with time, I've grown out of it and realized that it's not exactly fun to mock someone having a heart-attack when plenty of people have died from this very thing.
> 
> This is dumb and classless, just like using Eddie Guerrero's death to set-up some stupid storyline. (I don't care if the people relating to the tragic event gave it the "okay", Vince should've had enough class to not even _think_ of it)


What you hate someone else loves. Some people have a problem with these kind of segments, some people just don't care as long as it's entertaining. This one entertained me more than anything else on the show this week, so I'm happy that Jerry agreed to this.


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

I predicted that Punk would interrupt Lawler during his speech (was rather obvious), and I am glad that he did. I saw nothing wrong with it and while it was 'tasteless' - as it was only two months ago that he was clinically dead - it made perfect sense for Punk to come out and do something like this. Heyman's acting during that segment was legendary.


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

Did you notice a fan reactions when punk said to Lowler 'i'll beat you to death' ? :lol


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Punk is wrestling's ugly ginger stepchild that constantly acts out for attention. 


That *is* his legacy.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

I liked that promo a lot.


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

Gang said:


> Did you notice a fan reactions when punk said to Lowler 'i'll beat you to death' :lol


was it the national guard? I swear the guy had just legit questioned himself as to whether or not it was real, judging by the look on his face.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SDWarrior said:


> The fact that you would even come up with that is much more disturbing than what happened last night...


Agreed what kind of twisted and warped mind comes up with that? :no:


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

*Re: Dat Heart Attack*



nikola123 said:


> Say what u will but i loved evrey second of that promo since Punk came out xD
> 
> heyman fakes a heart attack like no other man could


Your fucking pathetic, has anyone close to you ever died of a heart attack? I hope someone does so you can see its NOT a joke, its NOT funny and it sure as fuck is not something to mock


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

And after all this, Punk was still receiving cheers in the main event.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Dat Heart Attack*



Lee_oh_Lee said:


> Your fucking pathetic, has anyone close to you ever died of a heart attack? I hope someone does so you can see its NOT a joke, its NOT funny and it sure as fuck is not something to mock


Did you cry recently after watching Walking Dead? Plenty of people died? How can the producers watch themselves in the mirror every morning after doing something like that? Don't they have anyone who died for real in their lives? 

Or to simplify, is wrestling real to you? Is the MNR a documentary? Are you 12 that would be your only excuse?

unk2 <- he's gotten to you, the segment was a success if you fell for it.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

Lee_oh_Lee said:


> Your fucking pathetic, has anyone close to you ever died of a heart attack? I hope someone does so you can see its NOT a joke, its NOT funny and it sure as fuck is not something to mock


Comedy=tragedy+time

With your logic. Everything is not funny. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Dat Heart Attack*



Lee_oh_Lee said:


> Your fucking pathetic, has anyone close to you ever died of a heart attack? I hope someone does so you can see its NOT a joke, its NOT funny and it sure as fuck is not something to mock


Don't ever wish that upon anyone! That's someone you've never met's life you're wishing away just because you disagree with their friend/relative's form of entertainment on a scripted wrestling show. That's some vile stuff right there


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Like I said in the RAW thread, it was great to see Jerry back to where he belongs, amazing to see and hear him in this condition. Then of course they had to ruin such a great moment with a disgusting, cheap and disrespectful act. I thought that the "Long Live The King" shirts and the fact that they filmed the entire situation when Jerry was there unconscious in critical moments was tasteless, but this segment was pointless and tasteless on another level and had no place anywhere near a scripted wrestling or TV program in general. Things like that show desperation more than anything else, when you need to go that far and put the characters in segments like this, shows that they know that they can't get over their performers in the borders of a TV show. Real life scenarios are good to provoke a natural reaction when you're in a scripted environment but this? Not only there's no money in it, but it's the wrong kind of heat that drive people away. This is not "edgy" in any way.


----------



## visko (Mar 17, 2009)

ultimatekrang said:


> i disagree with it, because they do all that anti bullying, breast cancer, all that shite. its hypercritical to push that while doing this kind of shit. if this is ok, why not having characters who rape women, or make fun of cancer or some shit.


So you have a problem with a hell doing heelish things while everyone says that's bad, but you don't have a problem with Ryback, a face, bullying and destroying a defenceless little man after the match was over and not allowing him to even get medical attention, while everyone was cheering for that bullshit and saying that Maddox deserved to be nearly killed. Ok.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Vanilla Midget marks out in force. When WWE does PG, they suck it. When WWE goes distasteful, they suck it. There's a word for this, obsequious. In other words, they accept whatever comes down the pipe. If next week WWE issued an apology, VM Punk/PG marks would be rooting for the apology and shitting on the segment.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

Seems it's still real to a lot of people.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

WWE have done a lot of offensive things over the years - this is one of them. However, I don't think it's a big deal. 

If Punk had cut that promo after Lawler died (like Orton did months after Eddie's passing), it would've been a different story. As it stands, Punk, Heyman, King & Vince used the situation to their advantage. To drum up a little buzz, to create some heat, to leverage additional sympathy.

Is it slimey? Sure. Is it offensive? You bet. Is it desperate? I don't think so. It's actually quite an ingenious heel tactic, especially when you consider that the person who should be hurt by this (Lawler) isn't bothered in the slightest.


----------



## visko (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Dat Heart Attack*



Lee_oh_Lee said:


> Your fucking pathetic, has anyone close to you ever died of a heart attack? I hope someone does so you can see its NOT a joke, its NOT funny and it sure as fuck is not something to mock


I've know that there's people who have died after being beaten to a pulp in a fight, and that's not funny. Following your argument, then pro wrestling shouldn't even exist because it revolves around people beating the shit out of each other and that, in real live, causes a lot of deaths. And it worse when faces are cheered for beating the shit out of some helpless guy.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

'You say you want edge but complain about this segment'.

WWE should aspire for edge no doubt, but it shouldn't be trashy edge. The Attitude Era already perfected that. Today's edge should be a little more refined than reenacting a real-life heart attack. I just thought it was crass and did a great job exhibiting why the respect for the industry is so low in the first place.

If being tawdry like that is the only way WWE is able to achieve 'edge', it's only because the creative minds over there are embarrassingly simply minded.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

MAN.... to all u fucking little babys cryin and whinging about wah whawhah my soso and so had a heart attack a closed one I loved died. jesus fucking christ grow up. I had people I loved die as a heart attack as well and Im not complainging about this segment. Know why? CAUSE ITS FUCKING ACTING IDIOTS. Refer to my other post here ill qoute it



cokecan567 said:


> u all are fuckin hipocrites..... man I swear some of u people take wreslting to serious. I mean we all knows its fake basically a soap opera etc (only morons think its real) but thats besides the point. u people cry about wanting edgy shit. this was a pretty edgy thing imho for pg wwe. I actually personally liked this segment thought it was funny. decent promo by punk and heyman.
> 
> all of u complaining/crying about how this shit is messed up blablalbla. please...... grow up people. you all realize jerry lawler is fine now and if he didn't want to do this he wouldn't of????????????? He was willing and agreed to do this segment or obviously they would not of done it. Hell jerry lawler is even cracking jokes about his heart attack. so basically like the guy a few pages ago said if jerry is fine with it who gives a rats fucking ass.
> 
> ...




ok there we go refer to that, as well as others peoples post in this forum explaining why ''wwe didnt go to far'' with this shit


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

sonicslash said:


> Comedy=tragedy+time
> 
> With your logic. Everything is not funny.
> 
> ...



I could care less if you like my comment or not. In fact, I find alot of things funny, heart attack and death isn't one of them. EXCUSE ME FOR BEING NORMAL


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

*Re: Dat Heart Attack*



visko said:


> I've know that there's people who have died after being beaten to a pulp in a fight, and that's not funny. Following your argument, then pro wrestling shouldn't even exist because it revolves around people beating the shit out of each other and that, in real live, causes a lot of deaths. And it worse when faces are cheered for beating the shit out of some helpless guy.


Irrelevant, totally irrelevant, come back when you have a valid argument


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

it honestly pisses me off people complain about this segment. those of u begging for edgy shit and now complain diserve fucking poor g rated garbage that wwe gave us for months


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Total douche move by those two and people can't say that the product isn't being edgy when they're pulling shit like that! unk


----------



## visko (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Dat Heart Attack*



Lee_oh_Lee said:


> Irrelevant, totally irrelevant, come back when you have a valid argument


I have a point. Why heart attacks aren't funny and can't be used in a fictional program, but a tremendous beating is funny and can be used in that fictional program?


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Answer this question: Is it acceptable to make fun of someone's near death experience especially when he's returning to a job that he's done for over 40 years?
> 
> Don't answer that, answer this. Is it ok to make fun of someone's death?


people have been doing it for years, the fact that some percentage of people don't have a taste for black humour doesn't mean the rest should act like them

Jerry lawler agreed to that, in fact he even joked about it when the ambulance was getting out in the maddox/ryback match "there goes my ride", families out there some times joke about near death experiences with their families, it's a way to cope with tragedy, making fun of it and doing a bit of black humour

like I said before, people are such hypocrites that they want to partake into a "white knight" sort of personality when in fact it's all the contrary, "oh we live in the "sensible" era now, it's wrong to do anything that other people consider "wrong"", yet they didn't have a problem accepting an oil war, they hardly cared about the haiti earthquake, some imbeciles who I assure you didn't like this segment joked about the Japan earthquake catastrophe with the "it's karma bitch", and simply DO NOT CARE about poverty in other countries or heck Death by starvation every single minute they stuff a Mc donalds down their fat faces, hypocrites all the way, it's what the majority of people are in the world, but I point the finger at the US because they are the ones trying to hide it all behind a mask of pure trash to the whole world to see

In fact I can do a bit of a turn back and ask a lot of people here a question "what are YOU doing to make this world a better place? or to stop Trash on the world, or to avoid these kind of things on tv or to promote sensitivity?", but I will answer the same way we all would anwswer "nothing", we are doing nothing about it, so instead of trying to white knight your way into everything, how about people shut the hell about it because you are not part of any solution either



> Unbelievable how ignorant wrestling fans are. And then you wonder why people make fun of you for watching wrestling.


and why in the 9 hells should I care about what they think of my hobby?, it's mine to enjoy, not theirs, so they can go fuck themselves 

see?, it's the problem with being hypocrites, caring what other people think about your own hobbies and enjoyment, it's not like you are out there murdering people for "fun"



Stone Hot said:


> hes getting IWC heat isn't he? hehe


job well done I say :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jotunheim said:


> people have been doing it for years, the fact that some percentage of people don't have a taste for black humour doesn't mean the rest should act like them
> 
> Jerry lawler agreed to that, in fact he even joked about it when the ambulance was getting out in the maddox/ryback match "there goes my ride", families out there some times joke about near death experiences with their families, it's a way to cope with tragedy, making fun of it and doing a bit of black humour


Just because Lawler agreed to it doesn't make it acceptable. That's the point everyone is missing.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Just because Lawler agreed to it doesn't make it acceptable. That's the point everyone is missing.


And why the fuck isn't it acceptable? Because your jimmies got rustled over it? Get over yourself. Your Opinion =/= Fact.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> And why the fuck isn't it acceptable? Because your jimmies got rustled over it? Get over yourself. Your Opinion =/= Fact.


/thread


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

I was watching pretty uncomfortably throughout the whole of the promo, just wasn't entertaining to me.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Dat Heart Attack*



Lee_oh_Lee said:


> Your fucking pathetic, has anyone close to you ever died of a heart attack? I hope someone does so you can see its NOT a joke, its NOT funny and it sure as fuck is not something to mock


Oh, the irony...


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> And why the fuck isn't it acceptable? Because your jimmies got rustled over it? Get over yourself. Your Opinion =/= Fact.


So to you, it's totally acceptable to joke about Lawlers near death experience just for the sake of entertainment? 

You people make me sick.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Just because Lawler agreed to it doesn't make it acceptable. That's the point everyone is missing.


and just because you don't have a taste for black humour or have different personality, or like to act like a "white knight" than the rest of the people who liked it or jerry lawler himself doesn't make it wrong either. That's the biggest point you are missing here


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Saw it and to be honest......meh

Promo wasn't that good but I don't see what the issue is because lawler was alive and must have approved it. Kind of cheap and tastless but that is the WWE way to do things.

Worst part was Foley sucking up to Lawler..CRINGE


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

TheF1BOB said:


> So to you, it's totally acceptable to joke about Lawlers near death experience?
> 
> You people make me sick.


Wrestling IS NOT REAL. It's a story. Punk is the villain. The villain did something terrible to make people hate him. That's the point.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I guess this was OFFENSIVE aswell. Im suprised the movie wasent banned from theaters! Making fun of a heartattack, what an awful human being that Jim Carrey is :no:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

SDWarrior said:


> Wrestling IS NOT REAL. It's a story. Punk is the villain. The villain did something terrible to make people hate him. That's the point.


And this "story" is rooted from a real life accident. If it was a fake kayfabe heart-attack, that's something else but it was NOT.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Lawler approved it, I can assure you that. Also, people don't want PG yet get offended by this shit?


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

You guys are all hypocrites. I remember you all shat on Michael Cole for doing something similar with Lawler, yet when Punk does it he gets a free pass. Yet more evidence you're all marks.

I did like it myself, it was hilarious, just pointing out that half of you are nothing but marks.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> And why the fuck isn't it acceptable? Because your jimmies got rustled over it? Get over yourself. Your Opinion =/= Fact.


Why the fuck isn't it acceptable? IT'S A FUCKING HEART ATTACK! ! YOU DON'T MOCK A HEART ATTACK, Exactly what is acceptable about mocking someone that had a heart attack? Your a human being or what? Thank God we're not in person I would probably want to.. I'm not gonna say.. HEre come the promo defenders right now, so Im just gonna let them loose


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

WashingtonD said:


> You guys are all hypocrites. I remember you all shat on Michael Cole for doing something similar with Lawler, yet when Punk does it he gets a free pass. Yet more evidence you're all marks.
> 
> I did like it myself, it was hilarious, just pointing out that half of you are nothing but marks.


We're ALL hypocrites? Try reading the thread. The majority loved it.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> We're ALL hypocrites? Try reading the thread. The majority loved it.


Er, that IS his point.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

well if king was ok with it i have no problem with it 
i found it amusing and quite good (not saying it was tasetless but still enjoyable to me xD


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Do all the people in here crying about this realize that is EXACTLY the desired reaction? The WWE is theater and you were emotionally moved.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

TheF1BOB said:


> So to you, it's totally acceptable to joke about Lawlers near death experience just for the sake of entertainment?
> 
> You people make me sick.


Oh boo fucking hoo, I make you sick. Get off your high ass horse. It was enterntaining. It pissed people off. It served it's purpose. What, you guys want to protest in front of WWE's HQ? Give me a damn break. 
If you can't handle the show, go watch "my little pony" or some other shit.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

and i actually cracked up when punk said: you almost gave me a heartattack


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

i liked it


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

It was fucking awesome.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Lee_oh_Lee said:


> Why the fuck isn't it acceptable? IT'S A FUCKING HEART ATTACK! ! YOU DON'T MOCK A HEART ATTACK, Exactly what is acceptable about mocking someone that had a heart attack? Your a human being or what? Thank God we're not in person I would probably want to.. I'm not gonna say.. HEre come the promo defenders right now, so Im just gonna let them loose


Oh shut your damn mouth. No decent human being would mock a heart attack. That's the goddamn point of the promo. To cement Punk and Heyman as two monsters. Lawler is fine. He's alive and kicking.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> Oh boo fucking hoo, I make you sick. Get off your high ass horse. It was enterntaining. It pissed people off. It served it's purpose. What, you guys want to protest in front of WWE's HQ? Give me a damn break.
> If you can't handle the show, go watch "my little pony" or some other shit.


JERRY LAWLERS HEART ATTACK WAS REAL. You here that? REAL! Not some baloney, fudge and mustard bullshit storyline, he nearly DIED FFS, in REAL LIFE to the surprise to the folks of WF, not some shitty WWE story line, NEARLY FUCKING DIED!!!

Sorry Brye/Headliner but enough's enough with these fucking idiots on the loose.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

It all essentially boils down to personalities. 

People act differently to different scenarios. Some people get scared at Paranormal Activity for instance, while others laugh at the ones who are scared. Not saying this should be accepted behaviour because it isn't, but it's just a miniscule example of how contrasting opinions are on this segment. People get offended by this, and they lash out at the guys who aren't offended, and vice versa. Everybody can stand on their soapbox and take the moral high ground saying 'you're a cunt for liking this', but if you liked it, you liked it. If you didn't like it, you didn't like it. Just stop fucking judging others because they don't get upset about something as much as you.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LKRocks said:


> And why the fuck isn't it acceptable? Because your jimmies got rustled over it? Get over yourself. Your Opinion =/= Fact.


The fuck out of my face.


> WWE, a publicly traded company (NYSE: WWE), is an integrated media organization and recognized leader in global entertainment. The company consists of a portfolio of businesses that create and deliver original content 52 weeks a year to a global audience.* WWE is committed to family friendly entertainment on its television programming,* pay-per-view, digital media and publishing platforms. WWE programming is broadcast in more than 145 countries and 30 languages and reaches more than 600 million homes worldwide. The company is headquartered in Stamford, Conn., with offices in New York, Los Angeles, Miami, London, Mumbai, Shanghai, Singapore, Istanbul and Tokyo.


Family friendly entertainment is not mocking heart attacks on live TV. If WWE is suppose to be a program that families can watch together, then they wouldn't be mocking heart attacks on TV. Because most parents that actually have a clue wouldn't be comfortable watching that type of television with their children. And who knows if parents had to tell their children that wrestling is fake after watching that because they don't want their children thinking it's ok to make fun of people who had heart attacks. (Like I said before, kids will find out eventually, but they shouldn't have their viewing experience altered in this way.)

Fuck hardcore wrestling fans who will like any sleazy bullshit that McMahon puts on TV. It's not about you. McMahon knows he has you in the back of his pocket. 

It's about a larger audience. 
-An audience of people who might of recently had bad experiences with heart attacks. 
-An audience of people who believe tragic real life situations shouldn't be made mockery of for the sake of cheap attention and entertainment.
-An audience of people that knows bad taste when they see it.
-An audience of casuals that just want to see a fun exciting TV show without trashy bullshit (They are the ones who will most likely tune out at something like this)

WWE's goal is to attract new viewers and customers. That's the object of any business. There's just no way they are attracting new viewers with that type of TV. Hell, they might lose some who were casuals that watched the product for basic enjoyment.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

Lee_oh_Lee said:


> Why the fuck isn't it acceptable? IT'S A FUCKING HEART ATTACK! ! YOU DON'T MOCK A HEART ATTACK, Exactly what is acceptable about mocking someone that had a heart attack? Your a human being or what? Thank God we're not in person I would probably want to.. I'm not gonna say.. HEre come the promo defenders right now, so Im just gonna let them loose


Yeah it's almost as bad as wishing a heart attack on somebody you've never met because of damn opinions.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

TheF1BOB said:


> JERRY LAWLERS HEART ATTACK WAS REAL. You here that? REAL! Not some baloney, fudge and mustard bullshit storyline, he nearly DIED FFS, in REAL LIFE to the surprise to the folks of WF, not some stunt, DIED!!!


Yeah and Jerry Lawler himself has no problem joking about it.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> Oh shut your damn mouth. No decent human being would mock a heart attack. That's the goddamn point of the promo. To cement Punk and Heyman as two monsters. Lawler is fine. He's alive and kicking.


You shut your mouth, Its bad fucking writing wrlether you like it or not. Cementing them as onsters? Please!! Punk isn't even allowed to say Shit or any kind of obscenity, so not monsters, more like Sick humans. And That's not Even punk, it's Vince and the writers.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

The promo is no worse then his mothers death it's obvious King is okay with using his personal pain as a key in a storyline. But I think wwe is trying to convince the casual parent it was fake.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> It all essentially boils down to personalities.
> 
> People act differently to different scenarios. Some people get scared at Paranormal Activity for instance, while others laugh at the ones who are scared. Not saying this should be accepted behaviour because it isn't, but it's just a miniscule example of how contrasting opinions are on this segment. People get offended by this, and they lash out at the guys who aren't offended, and vice versa. Everybody can stand on their soapbox and take the moral high ground saying 'you're a cunt for liking this', but if you liked it, you liked it. If you didn't like it, you didn't like it. *Just stop fucking judging others because they don't get upset about something as much as you.*



FINALLY, someone with a Brain


----------



## JHC (Apr 8, 2012)

people fall off ladders evry day and cause themselves terrible injuries, therefore I demand WWE stop pretending to have people fall off ladders, join the fight ladies and gentlemen BAN THE LADDER MATCH


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

A totally tasteless act fuck you Vince using Jerry's heart attack on tv


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

JasonLives said:


> Yeah and Jerry Lawler himself has no problem joking about it.


Well what does that say about the man? Do anything to earn a living I guess.

Hell, maybe he didn't have a choice but that's just guesswork.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Headliner said:


> It's about a larger audience.
> -An audience of people who might of recently had bad experiences with heart attacks.
> -An audience of people who believe tragic real life situations shouldn't be made mockery of for the sake of cheap attention and entertainment.
> -An audience of people that knows bad taste when they see it.
> ...


What the fuck are you on? Are you even a fan? Have you been watching this goddamn company for the past 15 years? That was far. FAR from the worst thing they've ever done. It offended you? GOOD. It was supposed to. You want them to be super clean and never offend anyone? You want clean cut "entertainment"? Watch the "my little pony" or "honey boo boo". They are made for people like you.


----------



## JHC (Apr 8, 2012)

people die all the time yet the WWE have seem to think it is acceptable to have a character named the undertaker, this is so offensive and dispicible, ladies and gentleman join the fight BAN THE UNDERTAKER


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LKRocks said:


> What the fuck are you on? Are you even a fan? Have you been watching this goddamn company for the past 15 years? That was far. FAR from the worst thing they've ever done.* It offended you? GOOD. It was supposed to. *You want them to be super clean and never offend anyone? You want clean cut "entertainment"? Watch the "my little pony" or "honey boo boo". They are made for people like you.


So it's ok to lose viewership?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Headliner said:


> So it's ok to lose viewership?


Well to be fair, their current product has hardly been gaining it.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm not sure what's worse, that people are this offended over fiction or the fact that they don't get this is the exact response they wanted.


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

ERMAGERRDZZ!!!111!! They are so mean and evilz to do that!! I'm 100% sure Lawler is soo pissed off just like some guys here!!! Please bring back the three stooges, do more scooby doo! We don't want edgy stuff! PG FOREVERZZZZZZZ


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Where is the clamoring for the attitude era now? Well, no pleasing some folks. Let them stretch abit after failed PR campaigns, and knowing King's history...how mad can I truly be? *cough*Kaufman*cough*


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Headliner said:


> So it's ok to lose viewership?


Since some "smart" fans around here love to talk about drawing and ratings, show me some proof. Bring out the goddamn ratings. Let's see how bad this "tuning out" was.


----------



## JHC (Apr 8, 2012)

my friends wife once had an affair, this Cena/AJ story line is bringing back terrible memories for him, WWE you are so evil, ladies and gentleman join the fight BAN ANYTHING, ANYONE, ANYWHERE COULD DEEM OFFENSIVE


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Can we close this thread yet lol?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Headliner said:


> So it's ok to lose viewership?


So when this happend in "Man on the Moon" with Jim Carrey. Do you think people walked out of the cinema disgusted by what they saw? 
Or caused a major shitstorm? Even though it made fun of an old woman having an heartattack.
My guess is No.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*



Headliner said:


> Merged the three threads into one.
> 
> The fact that people are defending this is disgusting. Then again, wrestling is trashy. And fuck, Vince McMahon is one sick dude. The same guy that exploited Eddie's death, had satanic sacrifices performed on TV, and practiced necrophilia.....he has no boundaries.


So....you wouldn't mark for Shane Helms to show up @ Mania in NYC?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

JHC said:


> my friends wife once had an affair, this Cena/AJ story line is bringing back terrible memories for him, WWE you are so evil, ladies and gentleman join the fight BAN ANYTHING, ANYONE, ANYWHERE COULD DEEM OFFENSIVE


AAH IT OFFENDED ME. KILL THEM! FUCK YOU VINCE! HOW DARE YOU MOCK A TERRIBLE THING LIKE AN AFFAIR.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Is it bad that whenever I hear heart attack and WWE together I still think of that god awful Al Wilson-Dawn Marie segment on SD in like 02.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Forget being offended, if it takes cheap heat like this to get Punk over as a heel, his run is screwed.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

Headliner said:


> So it's ok to lose viewership?


it's not like they have gained much to begin with by being "sensible" and all that hypocrisy


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Doesn't matter if you feel tha way. I just want to know how many people would still be liking it if he was dead.


Not saying I'd feel anything, the wheel keeps turning and they are all spokes. /mcmahon.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

:rock4 Thought it was hilarious, Heyman's a genius, had me rolling when he sat up and was laughing. 

Lawler's fine people, he didn't die and as TRS mentioned I can imagine Lawler in the back trying to convince Punk how it would be a brilliant way to get more heat. 

People need to lighten up and that's what Lawler did, he took his tragedy and made humor of it on a scripted TV Show.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Can we close this thread yet lol?


Agreed.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Agmaster said:


> So....you wouldn't mark for Shane Helms to show up @ Mania in NYC?


Why would I?


Jotunheim said:


> it's not like they have gained much to begin with by being "sensible" and all that hypocrisy


That has nothing to do with it though. It's better to be sensible in hopes of getting new viewership/customers than doing something in bad taste with the same expectations.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> Still failing to see how this can be classed as edgy when it didn't even get a reaction lol. Different doesn't necessarily mean edgy. Whole thing just screams desperate tbh and the best part about it all is that Punk didn't even need it. I doubt it's going to get him more heat. People would have reacted to it then and there and they didn't. By the time the main event came along he was back to splitting the crowd with Cena. But wait, DAT HEAT. Yeah right.


What do you expect? We live in a era where the fans don't give a fuck about everything. Look at the reaction when Triple H "retired" at SummerSlam. Fuk these fans.



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> CM Punk crossed the line in that promo saying he didnt care Jerry was clinically dead in those few minutes when CPR was being done. Thats just too harsh and I felt bad for Jerry. I cant believe WWE are using Jerry's heart attack on tv this is just as bad as when Michael Cole took the piss with Jerry's dead mother


And Matt Hardy said 3 years ago that he never cared for his brother. Because Punk said it it must be true unk2



nmadankumar said:


> Someone has/had a sig saying that 70% of the people on this forum if not more are morons. Today that statement is proved.


and the 30% of the people on this forum are strong enough to make it sure that we would never have a wrestling boom again. WWE should stick to the elevator storyline



Falkono said:


> Mate no offence but you are fucking deluded.....watching too much tv has warped your ability to tell when something is real and when something isn't.
> 
> Bad guys in tv shows is all fake....they do not use a real life event where someone died or nearly died to create a story to then get one of the bad guys hated more... Name me one programme that did that?!
> The fact you can't tell the difference tells me all I need to know about you. And it doesn't make people hate punk it makes people hate the company.


Because wrestling is the only type of entertainment where the storylines are based on their real life situations.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Guys, heel are supposed to be hated because the crowd want to see the faces kick their asses, if anything this little skit will increase viewership and buyrates because people want to see Punk's ass being kicked even more than before, it certainly isn't going to lower them.


----------



## Aram (Jun 28, 2011)

Even though Punk doesn't deserve any of the blame for this, I find it funny that he blasted AW for his rape joke on RAW earlier this year, but yet he was apart of this facepalm-worthy segment.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DualShock said:


> What do you expect? We live in a era where the fans don't give a fuck about everything. Look at the reaction when Triple H "retired" at SummerSlam. Fuk these fans.


Completely agreed. I'm under the impression that the current wrestling fans aren't going to change their mind on anything anymore. Would rather see no one in the crowd and Vince take some hints than a bunch of mute fans wasting their money.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

TheF1BOB said:


> So to you, it's totally acceptable to joke about Lawlers near death experience just for the sake of entertainment?
> 
> You people make me sick.


Hoping you vomit and it toughens your stomach up then, mate. It's really not that serious.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

If this was Vince laughing at JR bell palsy, this forum would be raging, but because they dont like lawler and like punk this is awsome, double standards nothing new


----------



## visko (Mar 17, 2009)

kimino said:


> If this was Vince laughing at JR bell palsy, this forum would be raging, but because they dont like lawler and like punk this is awsome, double standards nothing new


Vince was a face while doing that. Punk's a heel.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Hoping you vomit and it toughens your stomach up then, mate. It's really not that serious.


Okay, just for the sake of it, I'm gonna put this into perspective, lets say... JR had cancer and it wasn't looking that good, not good at all but miraculously, he somehow recovered and Punk made fun of him on LIVE TV, would you class that as a act of entertainment?

Think about it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Aram said:


> Even though Punk doesn't deserve any of the blame for this, I find it funny that he blasted AW for his rape joke on RAW earlier this year, but yet he was apart of this facepalm-worthy segment.


Yeah, that's because AW said that joke on his own without creative/Vince approval. (Not counting the whole Linda election thing)


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

Well, given Lawler must have OK'd it all, I dont think its my place to feel it was too far over the line for him, its his choice.


However, I can say it was unfunny , and the whole segment was very poorly delivered, and on that score Punk has really jumped the shark. he was a clever heel back when he feuded with Hardy,his segments were well delivered and he was 'good' at being 'bad'.

Now hes just like every other other struggling for heat also rans who cant cut a decent promo . That it was both him and heyman, they kings of the mic, makes it all the more disappointing.


----------



## visko (Mar 17, 2009)

TheF1BOB said:


> Okay, just for the sake of it, I'm gonna put this into perspective, if say... JR had cancer and it wasn't looking that good but miraculously recovered and Punk made fun of him on LIVE TV, would you class that as a act of entertainment?
> 
> Think about it.


Yes.

Do you guys realize that TV characters constantly kill other TV characters right? Would you class MURDER as entertainment? Murder is serious, murder it's not a joke!


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

I cant believe some people got offended by it!

Grow up really...im pretty sure king was ok with it and he´s the one who had a heart attack!

It was a really great promo in the end and that what counts


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

TheF1BOB said:


> Okay, just for the sake of it, I'm gonna put this into perspective, lets say... JR had cancer and it wasn't looking that good, not good at all but *miraculously*, he somehow recovered and Punk made fun of him on LIVE TV, would you class that as a act of entertainment?
> 
> *Think about it.*


Who the fuck wastes a miracle with reflection when it can be utilized? /mcmahon

I think I will. First of all, JR would have to full remission. And be up and about and physically TV worthy a lan King is now. That said of course it's an act of entertainment. Is it a good one? *THAT *would depend on JR antagonizing punk like lawler was (storywise) and would Punk be his ass, heel character. WWE spinning it to desire a pop from the crowd would disgust me. That is an different argument of trying to program fanbase, versus reacting to them.

Also, can we get AW back? Can Piper vouch for him or something?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

TheF1BOB said:


> Okay, just for the sake of it, I'm gonna put this into perspective, lets say... JR had cancer and it wasn't looking that good, not good at all but miraculously, he somehow recovered and Punk made fun of him on LIVE TV, would you class that as a act of entertainment?
> 
> Think about it.


If JR was perfectly fine with it. Then whats the big deal?

"Hey JR, nice hair! Oh wait unk2"


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

> It is being reported that Jerry Lawler was an emotional wreck backstage and was furious at CM Punk & Vince. He had no idea CM Punk was going to come out as he was led to believe that it was going to be a welcome back segment. Lawler had to tag along and improvise to make amends. Its said that Foley was extremely angry with Punk during his portion and tried his best to defend Lawler in his promo. Foley yelled at Punk and Vince and told them that it was sick that they had footage and used it to further Punk's heel character. Vince responded by relieving Foley of Survivor Series duties completely. To make up for the controversy, WWE were discussing taking the belt off of CM Punk to John Cena right before he would snap Cena's record as punishment. CM Punk would then once again enter a feud with Ryback to help elevate Ryback in a squash. More news as we get it.


www.f4wonline.com/lawlerangryfromRAW


----------



## Wraaith (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah it was just awesome, laughed my ass off.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> www.f4wonline.com/lawlerangryfromRAW


Working it. Work it good. And if it's not. That's the karma gained by training wrestling fans to trust nothing, Lawler. You of all people should know better.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> www.f4wonline.com/lawlerangryfromRAW


Dirtsheet gonna dirtsheet? I seriously doubt Lawler didn't know about that. Like they wouldn't tell him there'd be an interruption in his promo.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> > It is being reported that Jerry Lawler was an emotional wreck backstage and *was furious at CM Punk & Vince*. He had no idea CM Punk was going to come out as he was led to believe that it was going to be a welcome back segment. Lawler had to tag along and improvise to make amends. Its said that Foley was extremely angry with Punk during his portion and tried his best to defend Lawler in his promo. Foley yelled at Punk and Vince and told them that it was sick that they had footage and used it to further Punk's heel character. Vince responded by relieving Foley of Survivor Series duties completely. To make up for the controversy, *WWE were discussing taking the belt off of CM Punk to John Cena right before he would snap Cena's record as punishment*. CM Punk would then once again enter a feud with Ryback to help elevate Ryback in a squash. More news as we get it.
> 
> 
> www.f4wonline.com/lawlerangryfromRAW


Doesn't make sense, WWE is McMahon.


----------



## wesleyward24 (Feb 15, 2010)

Some of you are what's wrong with society as a whole. You are complete pussies. I don't care if Lawler did, or didn't know about it. He's the same guy that once dumped Whiskey down the throat of Jake Roberts on live tv when roberts was a known alcoholic. So come on here shoveling your "that was offensive to me" bull shit.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> www.f4wonline.com/lawlerangryfromRAW


Foley is like the only guy in the business that has a set of morals.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

I had found an article about this from bleacherreport and a part of it made some sense to me.



> *If it was fine with Lawler, then it doesn't really make sense for anyone else to be offended*. Fans are *constantly complaining about the PG era* and the fact that nothing seems realistic anymore, but *as soon as Punk takes a real-life situation and makes it a part of the show, there is immediate backlash because it's perceived as a mean thing to say.*
> 
> The entire point of Punk's character is that he's a mean guy who doesn't care about the feelings of others, so I felt like his criticisms of Lawler were well done and relevant. Had the WWE brought out a guy like Antonio Cesaro and had him blast Lawler for the purpose of heel heat, then I could see the outrage, but Punk has a history with Lawler and a reason to say what he did.
> 
> Aside from Punk's comments, a lot of people took issue with Paul Heyman feigning a heart attack. It was admittedly a bit corny as everyone knew that Heyman was faking, but Heyman has always been that way. It's the heel's job to get on the fans' nerves and I have to believe that Heyman sufficiently did that on Monday.


If Lawler wasn't okay with this, then I'm sure that it wouldn't have happened. Yeah Punks actions were disrespectful, but that's the point of his heel character. I mean no disrespect towards Lawler, I was glad to see him back and well and I went with it and boo'd Punk in my head, but I wasn't actually offended by this promo. I'm sure in all actuality Punk, as well as everyone else, is glad to have Lawler back.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Brye said:


> Dirtsheet gonna dirtsheet? I seriously doubt Lawler didn't know about that. Like they wouldn't tell him there'd be an interruption in his promo.





Pasab said:


> Doesn't make sense, WWE is McMahon.


:lol

That report was fake and written on the spot.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WrestlingforEverII
working everybody


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Well, we will know if it's true if Foley isn't there on Sunday.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Jerry probably agreed to it himself, so who cares? Moving on...


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Who the fuck wastes a miracle with reflection when it can be utilized? /mcmahon
> 
> I think I will. First of all, JR would have to full remission. And be up and about and physically TV worthy a lan King is now. That said of course it's an act of entertainment. Is it a good one? *THAT *would depend on JR antagonizing punk like lawler was (storywise) and would Punk be his ass, heel character. WWE spinning it to desire a pop from the crowd would disgust me. That is an different argument of trying to program fanbase, versus reacting to them.
> 
> Also, can we get AW back? Can Piper vouch for him or something?


Nice analysis but just wanted a simple yes or no answer if you don't mind. 



JasonLives said:


> If JR was perfectly fine with it. Then whats the big deal?
> 
> "Hey JR, nice hair! Oh wait unk2"














WrestlingforEverII said:


> www.f4wonline.com/lawlerangryfromRAW


:rock4


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*



Headliner said:


> Merged the three threads into one.


I did have an undecided option on this poll when I started it last night, can someone else edit the poll when you merge threads?


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

i've tried to resist commenting but the amount of butthurt on this thread is too much.

you are all over reacting...like majorly. I spent most of the time during the promo laughing at Punks comments...why? am I a sick person? no in fact i've been known to get over emotional and, being a woman, can be prone to bouts of being over sensitive. I found it funny because it was a great use of dark humour, laughing at others follies and problems, this can also be attributed to ones own problems. 

He sounded like an old school heel, getting as much heat as he could, he had a feud with Lawler which was cut short by his heart attack so what a great way to pick it up again by punk being a heelish prick and making fun of him.

If you have watched Punks DVD he talks about SES and how he wanted people to legit hate him, I imagine the same thing goes here.

Heels are meant to be unbearable pricks of the highest caliber, he did his job. So many people complain about heels being just like the faces with little to no heelish qualities yet when punk does the opposite people poop their pants because "he hurt my fweelings"...yeah well look at all the fucks I give, seriously, grow a backbone. Its using real life to further a storyline with the consent/willing participation of lawler, Lawler continued to joke about it all night, he isn't phased, he's a fighter and an old school wrestler who understands the notion of "there is no such thing as too much heat".

If he doesn't give two flying fucks why should you? the rant was aimed at HIM, not all heart attack sufferers, just him.

also if you are offended then GOOD, you were meant to be, that was the point. YOU nor anyone else is above being worked. end of.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

wesleyward24 said:


> Some of you are what's wrong with society as a whole. You are complete pussies. I don't care if Lawler did, or didn't know about it. He's the same guy that once dumped Whiskey down the throat of Jake Roberts on live tv when roberts was a known alcoholic. So come on here shoveling your "that was offensive to me" bull shit.


Shut the f*** up since when is not liking the mimmiking of a heart attack being a pussy? Your f***** stupid if you think that. And beer to an alcoholic is irrelevant to this promo son


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Man the fuck up and stop being so overly sensitive. Noyk *would* make this thread.


----------



## heydoc05 (Oct 7, 2004)

I thought it was horrible on wwe part talk about be a star.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

It was a bit distasteful, put Heyman selling that heart attack was gold.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

To the people saying that everyone is overreacting...it's not like there's a correct reaction to this. Some people weren't offended, some people were. The faster everyone can accept that, the less time wasted on making ridiculous arguments.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Brye said:


> To the people saying that everyone is overreacting...it's not like there's a correct reaction to this. Some people weren't offended, some people were. The faster everyone can accept that, the less time wasted on making ridiculous arguments.


I think it's the argument the defenders are using which *IS* the problem here.

Agree nonetheless. (Y)


----------



## MyBloodyValentine (Feb 16, 2009)

Can anyone prove or disprove whether or not Lawler was actually told about this before it happened?


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Come on guys, lighten up!


----------



## thearmofbarlow (Mar 4, 2012)

Fifty pages of marks.

Lawler's made more than his share off other people's misery. Every wrestler has. It's called BUSINESS. Fuck, for all we know this was Lawler's fucking idea.

Fucking morons.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Mind you, the poll speaks for itself, more than half the people on here aren't NORMAL functioning human beings of society with a normal moral capacity. Probably Punk worshippers that never leave the house, or even have anybody to talk to other than this board. So ofcourse this is amusing to them, they probably don't have any friends or family that they actually care about. End of thread, it wasn't a life changing promo, but it was pretty disturbing. Wether Jerry liked it or not, HELL! He agreed to do a script where Cole dissed his own dead mother, There's a fine line guys, between Attitude and Sicknes. LET THE HATE QUOTES BEGIN, BUT BEFORE YOU ALL BASH ME, GET A LIFE


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

TheF1BOB said:


> Nice analysis but just wanted a simple yes or no answer if you don't mind.


Thank you for the compliment, but I said it obviously DOES count as an Act of entertainment. That's what you asked.


----------



## MyBloodyValentine (Feb 16, 2009)

Lee_oh_Lee said:


> Mind you, the poll speaks for itself, more than half the people on here aren't NORMAL functioning human beings of society with a normal moral capacity. Probably Punk worshippers that never leave the house, or even have anybody to talk to other than this board. So ofcourse this is amusing to them, they probably don't have any friends or family that they actually care about. End of thread, it wasn't a life changing promo, but it was pretty disturbing. Wether Jerry liked it or not, HELL! He agreed to do a script where Cole dissed his own dead mother, There's a fine line guys, between Attitude and Sicknes. LET THE HATE QUOTES BEGIN, BUT BEFORE YOU ALL BASH ME, GET A LIFE


Oh look, how cute; he's pretending to be superior and have a life.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Thank you for the compliment, but I said it obviously DOES count as an Act of entertainment. That's what you asked.


True, you got me there.

Fair play.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

Lee_oh_Lee said:


> Mind you, the poll speaks for itself, more than half the people on here aren't NORMAL functioning human beings of society with a normal moral capacity. Probably Punk worshippers that never leave the house, or even have anybody to talk to other than this board. So ofcourse this is amusing to them, they probably don't have any friends or family that they actually care about. End of thread, it wasn't a life changing promo, but it was pretty disturbing. Wether Jerry liked it or not, HELL! He agreed to do a script where Cole dissed his own dead mother, There's a fine line guys, between Attitude and Sicknes. LET THE HATE QUOTES BEGIN, BUT BEFORE YOU ALL BASH ME, GET A LIFE


cause you are a bastion of moral superiority...riiighhht....


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Lee_oh_Lee said:


> Shut the f*** up since when is not liking the *mimmiking *of a heart attack being a pussy? Your f***** stupid if you think that. And beer to an alcoholic is irrelevant to this promo son


Mocking. Noone put a heart attack on TV for boos. WWE did it for cheers. Hate The Machine more Punk being a dick. Lest it reeks like a hypocrite.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

" The JBL character wasn't working and Eddie and Chavo Sr came up with the idea for the 'heart attack' of his mother on Mother's Day in his hometown of El Paso. I literally had a police escort out of town for my own safety that night, talk about heat.

This angle with CM Punk and Heyman faking a heart attack last night, I loved it-this is something Eddie would have loved also. People get worked up, and it is their choice to be offended by whatever they choose. I thought it was awesome, I just wish JBL could have done it!"

-from JBL's Blog


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

That dirtsheet report is hilarious. Lawler has always been the guy that'll do anything to further a storyline. He's got pretty much no limits on kayfabe. Remember Cole taking shots at his dead mother last year? He doesn't mind it. That's weird to me but yeah, that report is total titshits.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Lee_oh_Lee said:


> Mind you, the poll speaks for itself, more than half the people on here aren't NORMAL functioning human beings of society with a normal moral capacity. Probably Punk worshippers that never leave the house, or even have anybody to talk to other than this board. So ofcourse this is amusing to them, they probably don't have any friends or family that they actually care about. End of thread, it wasn't a life changing promo, but it was pretty disturbing. Wether Jerry liked it or not, HELL! He agreed to do a script where Cole dissed his own dead mother, There's a fine line guys, between Attitude and Sicknes. LET THE HATE QUOTES BEGIN, BUT BEFORE YOU ALL BASH ME, GET A LIFE


Everything about your comment is jumping to conclusions about any of us that voted no. I don't think they went too far. They're trying to be edgier and get us more engaged in what's going on. I didn't laugh at the segment or encourage Punk from my end, but I didn't feel outraged or feel like personally complaining to the WWE. I felt that this was a very mature segment given that the WWE mainly caters to children. Brye is right in that there's nothing wrong with being offended or not being offended, but for you to say that the people who voted no are any of those things you mentioned is stupidity at its finest. Unless you're trolling...then good job.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Respect to whoever had the task of pitching that promo to King, and more respect to King for saying yes.

It wasn't too far, was a good way to get more hate and will hype the PPV.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Knew Punk was gonna be a prick, but they still cheered him. Like DDB said, it may have been too soon.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

wrestling gawd liked it


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Why are people so sensitive about everything? OOH THEY CROSSED THE LINE BLABLA...
He had a heartattack its not like he,s dead so who gives a fuck if they ''disrespect'' him its a fucking storyline scripted ass show. I remember when Eddie Guerrero died and randy orton came out and said he should burn in hell that was discusting this is not.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is the same company that just donated $1 million to breast cancer awareness two weeks ago.:lmao


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

People were actually offended by the promo? What a bunch of pussies, I could understand if King died and they mocked him, but he's fine and obviously OKed the angle, don't see why anybody would have a problem with it if he doesn't.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

KingJohn said:


> People were actually offended by the promo? What a bunch of pussies, I could understand if JR died and they mocked him, but he's fine and obviously OKed the angle, don't see why anybody would have a problem with it if he doesn't.


JR?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Instead of having here a nice discussion if it's coincidence that this edgy segment happened right after the senate election and if we will get more of this stuff some people bitch around that it was not right only because they can't tell the difference between entertainment and reality :kenny
I can't imagine what would happen if WWE repeats all the storylines of 1999, the whole forum would crash
Please more of this stuff:jordan2

I bet some people here even think Steve Austin is a racist because he called Nelly the N word in Longest Yard.
This is PC society 2012 for ya. Thank God we enjoyed The Nation of Domination, Stone Cold, Ministry of Darkness, Raven and Brian Pillman before the PC posse appeared


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Punk is the bad guy, people should hat ehim for it. That's his role. 
The fact that he gets great heat about it, makes him a great heel. 
I'm sure King said they could do it. So people need to stop bitching


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

DualShock said:


> Instead of having here a nice discussion if it's coincidence that this edgy segment happened right after the senate election and if we will get more of this stuff some people bitch around that it was not right only because they can't tell the difference between entertainment and reality :kenny
> I can't imagine what would happen if WWE repeats all the storylines of 1999, the whole forum would crash
> Please more of this stuff:jordan2
> 
> ...


I actually like you, as a poster that is  but how on gods name does 1999 have to do with this? Cause what happened to the Big Show? The fact you're using this entertainment/reality as your excuse is sad. Of course it's okay from time-to-time to bring stuff from the real world to the ring but this wasn't one of them. Making jokes about a guy who died for 20 minutes isn't funny imo.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

wrestlinggameguy said:


> JR?


Typo, meant King.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

PC as in personal computer, or I'm not understanding what PC is...


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

I haven't seen it but based on the discussion (and some time to think about it) I have come to the conclusion that this just shocked the hell out of people. 

WWE literally went 180 degrees by using this angle. No one is used to this so it's like someone walking up to you and smacking you across the face as hard as they can. 

To deny Linda's senate run didn't have any effect on the product at this point is asinine. There is no way in hell they would have done this two or three weeks ago.

And as much as I think the real Phil Brooks is an asshole, I don't think even he'd be this low class of a person to mock Jerry Lawler's heart attack. CM Punk on the other hand is the scummiest cowardly trolling heel there might have ever been (gives Jericho a run for his money) and would not hesitate to stoop so low. So in this case, this angle is fine with me from a character standpoint. How could anyone cheer Punk after THIS? That's the point.

Shock value. The REAL Vince never really left us, he was just constricted by the Senate run.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Nothing wrong with it if Lawler wanted to do it.

That's pretty much all there is to it.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

wrestlinggameguy said:


> PC as in personal computer, or I'm not understanding what PC is...


Political Correctness?


----------



## bigsmoke916 (Nov 13, 2012)

I think it's great because it pushed line, atleast in this PG era. 15 years ago this type of thing was standard practice, I seem to remember a couple guy taking digs at J.R. when he had a stroke.even more recent heels like Edge or Chris Jericho would have taken advantage of the situation.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

F4Wonline



> Early numbers for the CM Punk/Jerry Lawler segment indicate that it was a massive ratings hit, scoring a big 3.9. Because of this Vince has forced creative to come up with more edgy, possibly offensive angles and characters to create buzz and draw in new fans. Ideas pitched so far are for A.J Lee to be gang raped by Cena, Daniel Bryan and Punk, new gimmicks such as new developmental talent playing aids/cancer victims, and a big idea pitched by Triple H is a holocaust angle where people who under 6ft 2 are kayfabe "exterminated" by Triple H on screen. This creative movement was spawned after Linda's second campaign failure, Vince was very frustrated with the results and he plans on ushering in a new era. The most popular name being tossed around WWE headquarters at the moment is the "U Mad? Era. More details on this creative shakeup incoming


CM Punk to be the face of the U mad? era.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I really enjoyed last night. CM Punk didn't linger too long on the heart attack angle and I suppose that's cleaned off that slate, its what happened with Mick Foley and Punk that really got my attention though. Those two have great chemistry on the mic


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

TheF1BOB said:


> I actually like you, as a poster that is  but how on gods name does 1999 have to do with this? Cause what happened to the Big Show? The fact you're using this entertainment/reality as your excuse is sad. Of course it's okay from time-to-time to bring stuff from the real world to the ring but this wasn't one of them. Making jokes about a guy who died for 20 minutes isn't funny imo.


Funny, Big Show at the funeral never crossed my mind when I said 1999. I mean the whole year full of these storylines.
I never said this was supposed to be funny, it was supposed to be disgusting and it worked. Punk & Heyman never tried to be funny, they tried to be assholes and it worked.

I never said that this promo was one of the funniest I have ever seen in my life but I am glad this segment happened, especially after Linda lost, because it may be a sign that we will see edgier stuff in WWE now


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

That report surely can't be serious.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'll bring up this thread the next time a PG debate pops up.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

jblvdx said:


> F4Wonline
> 
> Quote:
> Early numbers for the CM Punk/Jerry Lawler segment indicate that it was a massive ratings hit, scoring a big 3.9. Because of this Vince has forced creative to come up with more edgy, possibly offensive angles and characters to create buzz and draw in new fans. Ideas pitched so far are for A.J Lee to be gang raped by Cena, Daniel Bryan and Punk, new gimmicks such as new developmental talent playing aids/cancer victims, and a big idea pitched by Triple H is a holocaust angle where people who under 6ft 2 are kayfabe "exterminated" by Triple H on screen. This creative movement was spawned after Linda's second campaign failure, Vince was very frustrated with the results and he plans on ushering in a new era. The most popular name being tossed around WWE headquarters at the moment is the "U Mad? Era. More details on this creative shakeup incoming
> CM Punk to be the face of the U mad? era.





> CM Punk to be the face of the U mad? era.


Most of those proposed angles sound far fetched/dirt sheet bullshit at this point still but we shall see. I totally called this though that Vince would get way edgier after the Senate fail. 

Regardless of whether the above happens or not, we're definitely going to see some more edgy stuff in the coming weeks IMO. Maybe even a TLC match on RAW, how cool would that be?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

jblvdx said:


> F4Wonline
> 
> 
> 
> CM Punk to be the face of the U mad? era.


pfff. Numbers aren't out for 3 hours anyway.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Phil should be ashamed of himself


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

Jerry obviously gave it the green light, so no.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

DualShock said:


> Funny, Big Show at the funeral never crossed my mind when I said 1999. I mean the whole year full of these storylines.
> I never said this was supposed to be funny, it was supposed to be disgusting and it worked. Punk & Heyman never tried to be funny, they tried to be assholes and it worked.
> 
> I never said that this promo was one of the funniest I have ever seen in my life but I am glad this segment happened, especially after Linda lost, because it may be a sign that we will see edgier stuff in WWE now


From a booking standpoint, I kinda see your point. It's just not for me, the way they went anyway (same for Big Show in 99).

There's other ways to work a shock/edgy angle if that's what they were looking for.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

DualShock said:


> I never said that this promo was one of the funniest I have ever seen in my life but I am glad this segment happened, especially after Linda lost, because it may be a sign that we will see edgier stuff in WWE now


Agreed completely, because edgy always = better rite?

Like an 80 year old woman giving birth to a hand and Kurt stalking Sharmell and Big Bossman hanging and Katie Vick and all that other stuff that is looked back on with "what the fuck were they thinking" by most fans.

This sort of stupidity is the issue here (not calling you out in particular btw). This "PUNK MOCKED A GUY WE WACHED ALMOSTT DI SO EDGIE XXXXD NEW ATITUTDE EARA" horseshit.

Thing is I don't think it's the biggest deal here, WWE have done a lot worse. But yeah, some people found it uncomfortable, understandable considering not too long ago we watched him nearly die on camera. Hell I felt uncomfortable when Cole was mocking Lawler's dead mom, and she sure wasn't my mom. It wasn't the "wow what a good heel" feeling either, but a "I really don't want to see this" kind.

And people keep bringing up Shiek and Slaughter's heel turn during the Gulf War. Well

1 - I thought most people felt that was a really cheap way to get heat (not only anti-America but also "defecting" to the enemies side during a war)
2 - Times change, people have smartened up. When things go "too far" they don't get mad at the wrestler (hell just look at last night's crowd reaction) but instead get mad at the writers

Honestly it's been said in this thread already but the worst part about that whole promo was that they actually recorded the doctors _giving CPR to Lawler_ when he was medically dead. What kind of chucklefuck gave the green light to record someone dying backstage?


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

I noticed a lot of people said that it's ok since Jerry agreed with it, but I feel it's not the point, when it comes to my personal taste I don't like to be feed this kind of trash by television, i think it was unecessary, cheap and not funny by the least.

Still, it's not as bad as talking about Lawler dead mother was.

I want wrestling storylines to be 100% fake, I'm sick and tired of "reality" television.


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

shit, if they keep doing stuff like that I'll have to start watching the whole show again. offensive stuff = ratings. it may be shitty TV but non wrestling fans don't respect pro wrestling anyways so who the fuck cares about what they say? I prefer pro wrestling to be fun, even if that means retarded, over the top and offensive. if I want serious competition I can watch MMA, which is non scripted.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

Lee_oh_Lee said:


> Irrelevant, totally irrelevant, come back when you have a valid argument


Oh so your offended by what punk did? Does that make you want to boo him? If it can bring such emotion out of you, then the wwe would be stupid not to do it. Plus Jerry was fine with it


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

Most people complain about pg but then when something like this happens it crosses the line. I understand that Jerry had a real heart attack but if you think this is too much, then you haven´t seen anything.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Fact: People who get offended are pussies.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

XD at those dirtsheets!


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

I feel i need to clarify my personal point.

First, I don't think this kind of things are shocking or something like that, they are just lame and unecessary, it's not the kind of things that makes me want to boo a wrestler or stop watching wwe, it's the kind of things that just deserves a facepalm for the lack or real creativity wwe have, this is not something about PG or not PG, this is a matter of quality and good/bad taste.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Lawler must have said it's OK, so I'm cool with it. That hammed up vignette of Lawler's heart attack was pretty rubbish though.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

Brock_Lock said:


> shit, if they keep doing stuff like that I'll have to start watching the whole show again. offensive stuff = ratings. it may be shitty TV but non wrestling fans don't respect pro wrestling anyways so who the fuck cares about what they say? I prefer pro wrestling to be fun, even if that means retarded, over the top and offensive. if I want serious competition I can watch MMA, which is non scripted.


^exactly this god dammit

ALL HAIL THE U MAD ERA :troll :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kingy_85 (Oct 10, 2012)

Embarrassing.

Desperate. 

Funny as fuck.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Perfectly acceptable, lol. Loosen up, don't take it so seriously. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wesleyward24 (Feb 15, 2010)

Lee_oh_Lee said:


> Shut the f*** up since when is not liking the mimmiking of a heart attack being a pussy? Your f***** stupid if you think that. And beer to an alcoholic is irrelevant to this promo son


Please learn how to spell before calling me stupid. Such as you're and mimicking. Anyway, yes it is relevant to this promo because a)it used a real life situation such as Jake Roberts really being an alcoholic and Lawler using that to get cheap heat. b) Lawler was the person using the real life situation to get heat. So basically, Lawler was using real life to get heat for his character. Cm Punk was using real life situations involving Jerry Lawler to get heat for his character. This argument is easily the most relevant so I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Just a question.

Right, say CM Punk's mum had cancer. She almost died and was technically dead for awhile. She pulled through though and was getting better.

Do you think Punk would care if WWE ran a story a week or two later to get someone over with them mocking his almost dead mum and her illness? You think he would go with it and if he did you would think wwe was 'edgy' for soing so?


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

Falkono said:


> Just a question.
> 
> Right, say CM Punk's mum had cancer. She almost died and was technically dead for awhile. She pulled through though and was getting better.
> 
> Do you think Punk would care if WWE ran a story a week or two later to get someone over with them mocking his almost dead mum and her illness? You think he would go with it and if he did you would think wwe was 'edgy' for soing so?


This is a really dumb hypothetical scenario that has very little to do with the topic at hand.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

Falkono said:


> Just a question.
> 
> Right, say CM Punk's mum had cancer. She almost died and was technically dead for awhile. She pulled through though and was getting better.
> 
> Do you think Punk would care if WWE ran a story a week or two later to get someone over with them mocking his almost dead mum and her illness? You think he would go with it and if he did you would think wwe was 'edgy' for soing so?


they almost did it with jericho mocking his family, so I doubt he would have a problem


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

Falkono said:


> Just a question.
> 
> Right, say CM Punk's mum had cancer. She almost died and was technically dead for awhile. She pulled through though and was getting better.
> 
> Do you think Punk would care if WWE ran a story a week or two later to get someone over with them mocking his almost dead mum and her illness? You think he would go with it and if he did you would think wwe was 'edgy' for soing so?


Probably not, it would still be a shitty storyline thought.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

CM Jewels said:


> This is a really dumb hypothetical scenario that has very little to do with the topic at hand.


But it isn't and it has everything to do with it. I simply changed the names around and the connection around i.e cancer instead of heart attack.
There is no good or bad way of someone almost dying. There is only someone almost dying. 
The point is a lot of people saying its fine have a Punk avatar or sig. Which would indicate he is probably their fav wrestler right now.
So would you think the same if it was wwe using say his mum almost dying to generate heat for another superstar?


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

I say we stop complaining I didn't even care when Paul Heyman was having the "heart attack", Is it going over the line? No...why? Because I like having something different other than the crappy jokes we always get. I'd rather be taken off guard then cringe to a corny joke so please, get over it and just watch, it's TV get used to it.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Jotunheim said:


> they almost did it with jericho mocking his family, so I doubt he would have a problem


But someone who has a drink problem is not quite the same as someone you care about almost dying is it? I could never see Jericho using something like that.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*



Headliner said:


> The fact that people are defending this is disgusting. Then again, wrestling is trashy. And fuck, Vince McMahon is one sick dude. The same guy that exploited Eddie's death, had satanic sacrifices performed on TV, and practiced necrophilia.....he has no boundaries.




Basically this...anyone defending this is really making me question their intelligence. I get that you all think that Lawler "had to agree to it", but do you think that means he has to be ok with it? Vince is a cold businessman, who probably told Lawler that he was gunna do it regardless. And you all think that Punk was gunna say no to the guy who signs his multi-million dollar paycheck? FUCK NO. 

Face it, all parties involved probably agreed to this...against their better judgement, and probably their own wills. Regardless, even if all sides amicably agreed to let this stunt play out, it's a despicable act to let a company try to turn a profit by turning a serious life event into yet another scripted storyline.


----------



## visko (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*



Ziggler Mark said:


> Basically this...anyone defending this is really making me question their intelligence. I get that you all think that Lawler "had to agree to it", but do you think that means he has to be ok with it? Vince is a cold businessman, who probably told Lawler that he was gunna do it regardless. And you all think that Punk was gunna say no to the guy who signs his multi-million dollar paycheck? FUCK NO.
> 
> Face it, all parties involved probably agreed to this...against their better judgement, and probably their own wills. Regardless, even if all sides amicably agreed to let this stunt play out, it's a despicable act to let a company try to turn a profit by turning a serious life event into yet another scripted storyline.


I'm sure King agreed with that segment. If he didn't the fuck him, this is the same Jerry Lawler that delivered that promo about Goldust and was endlessly harassing Jake the Snake about his problems with alcohol without asking for permission whatsoever.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

They should not exploit anyone's health problems like that, so much for be a star when they make fun of someone's heart attack or how JR is usually treated and mocked





 fpalm


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

I just like how most of this forum thought it was a disgrace when Vinny Mac mocked JR's Bells Palsey, but think that mocking a heart attack (a far more life-threatening issue) is ok. :lmao


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

NoyK said:


> I'm speechless. I wanted the product to get edgier, but this? This is plain disrespectful, not entertaining, and a complete lack of sanity.
> 
> I can't help it but think this is a jab at Linda for losing somehow, so she can never run for senate again. Absolutely despising.
> 
> ...


Well when I saw those digitals I laugh, so there you go. In terms of the moral slant? It's really hard to call, mostly because wrestling is impossible to compare to anything else because it's much less removed. The only thing I definitely don't like is things genuinely do happen sometimes (as shown by Lawler's heart attack) and when they cry wolf like this it makes a lot of people second guess, almost to an annoying "everything is a work" stage.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

The best thing about last nights mockery of King's heart attack is the reaction from the whiners on here. You people must have cried yourselves to sleep every week during the late 90's.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I think the counterarguments using BA* & other PR may confuse what wwe is for what their marketing n pr depts do.

Mic Check


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I know that Vince and many other industry promoters and businessmen have wondered so many times "why is it wrestling gets such a bad rap? You know, hockey, baseball, basketball, now UFC, they all get taken so much more seriously than wrestling. Why can't we achieve that level of seriousness?"

Well, this segment from last night would be a pretty good indicator of why that is.

I don't know how Joey Ryan in TNA is using the catchphrase "I'm bringing sleazy back." The way the WWE acts, you'd think Vince would have trademarked that for himself 20 years ago.

This is pretty much the Katie Vick moment of this era. They have just stooped to that new level of 'low' that is pretty much not going to be outdone, and will go down in annals of history right alongside Triple H fucking a corpse, Mae Young birthing a hand, Rosie vs Donald Trump, Jake Roberts and Scott Hall having their drug problems being made into a storyline, etc. In a way, its kind of an honor. This segment was so tasteless, so devoid of humanity and decency, so completely wrong that its sorta historical. 50 bucks says that this wins the Wrestling Observer Award for "Most Disgusting Promotional Tactic."

Its also kinda funny, too. WWE is so PG and intent on giving this squeaky clean image of themselves to the public, doing all this shit with Breast Cancer, the military, Make a Wish...and all the good it does them is totally undone when something like this happens. Just when we think we're free of it, I picture Vince McMahon as this crazy puppeteer in the rafters, pulling all these strings to remind us "I NEVER WENT AWAY!"

The most amusing part of this whole thing is that this giant debacle, which is pretty much the talk of the industry (and not in a good way) comes a whopping SIX DAYS after Linda McMahon was soundly crushed in her farcical run for Senate. My God, not even a full week went by and they're already busting out the depravity and scum. 2 months ago, you think we would have seen this? Chris Murphy would have had a field day with it. Now, its like a whole new post-Linda-Senate-run era, except when they break open the bottle of wine against the ring post to christen the occasion, its full of liquid shit.

Great job, WWE. You keep staying classy.


Fucking idiots.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

dan the marino said:


> Agreed completely, because edgy always = better rite?
> 
> Like an 80 year old woman giving birth to a hand and Kurt stalking Sharmell and Big Bossman hanging and Katie Vick and all that other stuff that is looked back on with "what the fuck were they thinking" by most fans.
> 
> ...


Edgy is not always better but edgy is more realistic. And what is more realistic than a bad guy mocking a heart attack of someone who just returned?
If someone breaks his leg and you dislike the guy the first thing you do is making fun of his leg
Of course some people are shocked but that is the purpose. South Park would not be so successful if nobody would give a fuck.
I am not saying "HART ATTACK! ATTITUDE ERA IZ BACK", I say that this could be the step in the new direction of WWE, especially after the senate BS. When you want to start something you need something to shock people or at least make them feel uncomfortable.
Many Christians also felt uncomfortable during the Austin 3:16 promo or when Undertaker crucified Austin.
If you want to shock a little WWE fan all you have to do is making Cena lose or making him joining the Nexus but if you want to shock adults you need to be more creative because the older fans have seen it all.
Nobody talks about the Ziggler/Vickie/AJ segment except of little WWE marks who are excited because Cena saved AJ


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

You thought that was tasteless I guess no one has seen the inner destruction of LOD with Hawk's alcoholism and the Rhodes family on air family breakdown.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> I know that Vince and many other industry promoters and businessmen have wondered so many times "why is it wrestling gets such a bad rap? You know, hockey, baseball, basketball, now UFC, they all get taken so much more seriously than wrestling. Why can't we achieve that level of seriousness?"
> 
> Well, this segment from last night would be a pretty good indicator of why that is.
> 
> ...


The reason they call it entertainment, like it or not this is what they consider entertainment. Shocking people and making people angry seems liked it work over here. Wrestling gets a bad rap because people proclaim that it's fake not because of "Poor Taste" moments. Ask anyone if they watch wrestling, what's the first words that escapes their mouth after you ask them...."You know wrestling is fake right?". No matter how YOU think wrestling is viewed in public eyes, the truth is that people see wrestling as "fake".


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> Basically this...anyone defending this is really making me question their intelligence. I get that you all think that Lawler "had to agree to it", but do you think that means he has to be ok with it? Vince is a cold businessman, who probably told Lawler that he was gunna do it regardless. And you all think that Punk was gunna say no to the guy who signs his multi-million dollar paycheck? FUCK NO.
> 
> Face it, all parties involved probably agreed to this...against their better judgement, and probably their own wills. Regardless, even if all sides amicably agreed to let this stunt play out, it's a despicable act to let a company try to turn a profit by turning a serious life event into yet another scripted storyline.


I honestly don't know what makes you question the "supporters" intelligence. The viewing audience responded accordingly. He didn't die and he was joking about it himself. So if the problem isn't with lawler and some conspiracy that Vince bullied him to do it. The only reason you guys are offended and feel like it stepped over the line is because. 
1. It was real life and that somehow makes it wrong. 
Cm punk and the rest of the staff has showed him the utmost praise and concern when he was in the hospital. So the fact that it was real has nothing to do with the angle or the promo. 
2. The fact that is a near death experience resonates with you (a loved one having a heart attack or a near death experience or what have you)

That is the purpose the emotional response is the purpose of it. The fact that it was real only increases the effect. Comics, work colleagues, and family make light of near death experiences to help cope (Jerry did it on the same show), that fact that he can use the same energy from that experience to improve the product (the same people that supported him through his hard time) is a bonus in my opinion and I'm sure Jerry felt the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Aloverssoulz said:


> The best thing about last nights mockery of King's heart attack is the reaction from the whiners on here. You people must have cried yourselves to sleep every week during the late 90's.


If you think all that Attitude was was tasteless storylines, then I'm afraid you missed the point entirely.

Yes, Attitude did have risque, very adult themed stories and feuds, and some of them went over the line.

There's tasteless...and then there's this. 

Raunchy and offensive as Attitude may have been, at least they didn't have Triple H climb up to the rafters in a Blue Blazer costume and start dangling off of them while screaming "OH MOMMY, ITS TOO HIGH, BUT I GUESS FALLING IS THE ONLY WAY I CAN MAKE AN 'IMPACT'" one month after Over the Edge 1999. Why? Because there's offensive, and then there's shockingly, unforgivably, disgustingly, horribly offensive. Mocking a man who had a heart attack by staging a fake heart attack segment would fall into the latter. I get that Jerry may have been cool with this, but...who really stopped and said "this would be a great idea!" (Don't answer that, I know it was Vince). Like, I'm not even personally bothered by this, but come on. Nothing about that segment at all seemed like it might be a good idea. So that's the way they went. Does this really build up heat for Punk or does it alienate your audience who have dealt with things like this in their personal lives? Again, I'd go with the latter.

There's so many other ways this whole thing could have been done, but its like the WWE went with the worst. That includes their fucking ludicrous idea of showing footage and clips of Jerry falling over and not breathing. Just a complete lack of human decency.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

DualShock said:


> Edgy is not always better but edgy is more realistic. And what is more realistic than a bad guy mocking a heart attack of someone who just returned?
> If someone breaks his leg and you dislike the guy the first thing you do is making fun of his leg
> Of course some people are shocked but that is the purpose. South Park would not be so successful if nobody would give a fuck.
> I am not saying "HART ATTACK! ATTITUDE ERA IZ BACK", I say that this could be the step in the new direction of WWE, especially after the senate BS. When you want to start something you need something to shock people or at least make them feel uncomfortable.
> ...


Perfect couldn't have explained it better, although I am a Christian and I wasn't really uncomfortable by that Austin promo but I do agree if you want to shock adults you have to do something shocking.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> I just like how most of this forum thought it was a disgrace when Vinny Mac mocked JR's Bells Palsey, but think that mocking a heart attack (a far more life-threatening issue) is ok. :lmao


Simple
Jim Ross was not involved in this segment and nobody asked him if he allows them to do it.

Jerry Lawler was involved, he is alroght and that makes the difference. If CM Punk did it 7 days after the hear attack I would call it disgusting too.

Some people act like watching the Dave Chappelle show and complaining "that's racist!"


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

volt28 said:


> The reason they call it entertainment, like it or not this is what they consider entertainment. Shocking people and making people angry seems liked it work over here. Wrestling gets a bad rap because people proclaim that it's fake not because of "Poor Taste" moments. Ask anyone if they watch wrestling, what's the first words that escapes their mouth after you ask them...."You know wrestling is fake right?". No matter how YOU think wrestling is viewed in public eyes, the truth is that people see wrestling as "fake".


Once upon a time, people could watch wrestling, and be proud of it, despite it being fake.

Now, its like a secret shame.

Look at movies. Movies are fake. Do you hear Dark Knight Rises getting a bad rap because it wasn't real? Its the same concept as WWE-they ask you to suspend your disbelief and buy into what is happening as real, so you become emotionally invested and care about the plot and characters.  Dark Knight Rises succeeded in that. I've never heard one person go and say "I loved this movie!" and have that be responded to with "you know it was fake, right?" Why is that, do you think? Because movies are generally viewed as something that's cool and popular. Wrestling back in the day was as well, so you could watch it, know it was fake and still enjoy it, and have it be acceptable in the eyes of others.

WWE today, on the other hand, makes it embarrassing for wrestling fans to admit their interest...and I think it largely has to do with bullshit like this.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

I think the segment was absolutely disrespectful. All it did was show how low Vince is willing to stoop to create anything that's even remotely entertaining (and this certainly wasn't). The fact that most people on here who enjoyed the segment are defending their opinion with the fact that Lawler allowed for the segment to take place is absolutely ridiculous. Yes, because the fact that Jerry Lawler allowed for a segment involving Paul Heyman faking a heart attack and CM Punk calling Lawler's heart attack fake to take place clearly makes it okay and we should all like it, right?

This wasn't edgy. This wasn't what the Attitude Era stood for. This was just plain disrespectful. No wonder wrestling is looked down upon in today's society.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

I kinda just stood there like "wtf." to me it was cheap and a failed attempt to get heat. Anyone could have done that. to me that isn't entertaining, nor does it take skill to do something like that. Im a big Paul heyman guy and I like punk to an extent but I didn't find that entertaining at all. my opinion tho 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Once upon a time, people could watch wrestling, and be proud of it, despite it being fake.
> 
> Now, its like a secret shame.
> 
> ...


Yeah I guess that's true.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Raunchy and offensive as Attitude may have been, at least they didn't have Triple H climb up to the rafters in a Blue Blazer costume and start dangling off of them while screaming "OH MOMMY, ITS TOO HIGH, BUT I GUESS FALLING IS THE ONLY WAY I CAN MAKE AN 'IMPACT'" one month after Over the Edge 1999. Why? Because there's offensive, and then there's shockingly, unforgivably, disgustingly, horribly offensive.


The difference is Jerry is alive and well and Owen died 
That's why the Punk/Heyman segment was not so offensive like some people post here


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

PricelessDamnation said:


> I think the segment was absolutely disrespectful. All it did was show how low Vince is willing to stoop to create anything that's even remotely entertaining (and this certainly wasn't). The fact that most people on here who enjoyed the segment are defending their opinion with the fact that Lawler allowed for the segment to take place is absolutely ridiculous. Yes, because the fact that Jerry Lawler allowed for a segment involving Paul Heyman faking a heart attack and CM Punk calling Lawler's heart attack fake to take place clearly makes it okay and we should all like it, right?
> 
> This wasn't edgy. This wasn't what the Attitude Era stood for. This was just plain disrespectful. No wonder wrestling is looked down upon in today's society.


Lawler being ok with it is very important in my opinion. I feel like he is the one who had the near death experience, so he should be the one to approve its transition to the product. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## visko (Mar 17, 2009)

KO Bossy said:


> I know that Vince and many other industry promoters and businessmen have wondered so many times "why is it wrestling gets such a bad rap? You know, hockey, baseball, basketball, now UFC, they all get taken so much more seriously than wrestling. Why can't we achieve that level of seriousness?"
> 
> Well, this segment from last night would be a pretty good indicator of why that is.
> 
> ...


What's wrong with a bad guy being bad? You know, Walter White was a despicable motherfucker in Breaking Bad and nobody have a problem with him being such a terrible human being.



KO Bossy said:


> Once upon a time, people could watch wrestling, and be proud of it, despite it being fake.
> 
> Now, its like a secret shame.
> 
> ...


When the WWE was at his peak of popularity the amount of bullshit and trash in it was incredible. If nowadays we have to cope with a lot of childish garbage, back then it was teenage garbage. And that's the worst kind of it.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm going to say this and then I'm done.

In response to comments like _"This is trashy TV"_, _"I'd be embarrassed to show this to a non-wrestling fan"_, and _"This is why wrestling gets a bad rap"_...Guess what?

Pro Wrestling is not some high-brow or sophisticated form of entertainment, nor will it ever be. It will never be respected by the mainstream ever again (When it was, it was still horrible television but indicative of the public consciousness at the time), and it will never be socially acceptable for anyone over the age of 12 to watch.

If you think or have ever thought otherwise, you are delusional. Wrestling will never _not _have a "bad rap". Some of you desperately want wrestling to be viewed as _cool_ again by people that _matter_ so you can validate your love for it and flaunt your fandom publicly.

Pro Wrestling is cheesy, corny, and ridiculous when you really stop and think about it. A high percentage of you still hide the fact that you watch it from your friends and family, and even your girlfriend (those of you that have them). Yet you have the audacity to take a moral high ground and whine about how you could never show this to a "casual". You are ashamed of the genre to begin with, so you can't really point fingers can you?

To them, we might as well be watching Power Rangers and Saturday Morning cartoons in our pajamas. It's a rather childish hobby that we grew up on and still take part in.

If this rustles your jimmies, just pray your friends don't ever see Val Venis getting his dick chopped off, Katie Vick, Mae Young giving birth to a hand, Bossman getting lynched, or the Chairman's daughter getting crucified. You'd never live it down.

Dean Ambrose said it best. To paraphrase: Wrestling is just a bunch of guys in underwear making funny faces. If you've fooled yourself into believing that pro wrestling is somehow _above_ these types of angles, you are taking the genre entirely too seriously.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

visko said:


> What's wrong with a bad guy being bad? You know, Walter White was a despicable motherfucker in Breaking Bad and nobody have a problem with him being such a terrible human being.


Yeah but he's being horrible to fictional situations. They had Punk making fun of a real heart attack not one that was scripted.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Man, some of you are so sensitive. The segment was brilliant.

RAW has not done anything this engaging in a long while.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

It was a little distasteful but I won't lie and say I didn't find it amusing. I don't know what some of you want, atleast Cm punk and Heyman brought some edge to an otherwise stale show. However I'm more amused at just how far WWE creative will go just to give CM Punk some cheap heat. XD


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

jblvdx said:


> F4Wonline
> 
> 
> 
> CM Punk to be the face of the U mad? era.


That is seriously one of the stupidest things I've ever read a dirtsheet reporting.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

It was an awesome promo. I'm glad they did it. I'm sure King agreed to it. More please.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I find it ironic that some of you complaining are the first to verbally abuse or wish death on someone in rants


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

When plotting something like professional wrestling, conflict is mandatory. I'm really having a hard time with the comments from detractors here. If you don't want your sensibilities ruffled, why on earth would you watch wrasslin'?


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

I voted that it was over the line, but I also think it was pretty good. It was offensive as shit but when has wrestling ever entirely avoided being distasteful or offensive? That being said, it worked. It got us talking, it got people watching and it felt fresh. My only qualm is that they turned what I assume is the actual footage of the King dying into a promo, which feels all sorts of wrong.


----------



## balefire (Nov 13, 2012)

I have been lurking on here for a while and this topic I felt the need to chime in on.

I disagree with this promo on a number of levels.

Some of my favorite shows feature dark humor or tragedy like Its Always Sunny, The League, GoT, South Park, or the Wire, so I am not someone who is overly sensitive to jokes about death/rape/holocaust or whatever.

Having said that, I found the promo distasteful in so much as the Kings return should have just been a heartfelt moment because we had all watched this man nearly die on live television. To turn it into an angle just cheapens real emotion like the crowd and Coles relief that he was alive and joy at his return.

Secondly, the promo largely failed in its goal, which was to make Punk more reviled than Cena. The main event of the night proves this, as the crowd was still pro-Punk and anti-Cena despite Punk threatening to beat King to death again.

To me, the entire situation is a microcosm of what is wrong with Punks heel turn and the WWE as a whole.

It used to be that the fans decided who was face and who was heel. When fans began cheering SCSA over Bret Hart they promptly turned him face and he was wildly successful. When the supposed fan favorite Blue-chipper was being serenaded with chants wishing for his death he was turned heel and became the Rock.

Nowadays, Cena is roundly booed by at least half of the audience who perceives him as a Mary Sue and a smug phony, while Punk is cheered for being entertaining and authentic. Having Cena just smile at the boos and continue to act like a goody two shoes face makes us resent him even more.

PG is not an excuse for shoddy storytelling, and guys can be booked as effective heels in this era, SES Punk, Mark Henry, Undashing Cody Rhodes, and Damien Sandow were all hated because of their character traits and actions.

In comparison, the only avenue that this current incarnation of Punk can turn to to get booed is cheap heat. Up until Hell in a Cell he was a fighting champion, he was still roundly cheered through Night of Champions, and his arguments, that he deserved respect and main event billing, while Cena did not deserve a title shot after failing, were largely correct.

To me, Punks character was largely an audience surrogate saying what was wrong with the WWE, and deserves to be cheered, with much of the audience agreeing.

The WWE has decided to shit all over who the fans decided to cheer for, casuals and smarks, in favor of the status quo, and then have to resort to the cheap heat. However, most people cheering for Punk see this as the transparent bullshit that it is, trying to force the fans to boo who they want them to and not who they want to. The result is largely the same as the 18 seconds bullshit from Wrestlemania; fan refusal to act how they want us to and resentment of the company guy.

/rant


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

WWE...where faces and heels shows up all together hand in hand against breast cancer and jokes about people diyng of heart attacks the week after. :no:


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Joshi said:


> WWE...where faces and heels shows up all together hand in hand against breast cancer and jokes about people diyng of heart attacks the week after. :no:


Lol the WWE can be bipolar at times.


----------



## visko (Mar 17, 2009)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> Yeah but he's being horrible to fictional situations. They had Punk making fun of a real heart attack not one that was scripted.



Yes, it was real. But that should only concern the one that had that heart attack (try saying that out loud!), Lawler. Since he was ok with it I don't see the problem.

If you want another example, there's Top Gear. It's a motoring show in the BBC, and it's one of the biggest TV shows in the world. Well, one of his presenters, Richard Hammond, suffered a terrible accident in a jet-propelled car that nearly killed him. Jet when he was back on hte program discussing the incident, the other two co-host hilariously mocked him about the accident. I'm sure some people here would be outraged by that, since "lots of people die in car accidents" and "car accidents aren't funny".

People seem to bring up 2 points. It was real and it was bad taste. 1st, yes, It was real, but as I said before if Jerry is ok with it there's no problem there. And it was bad taste, yes, but that's the point of 2 evil fucks mocking his rival for his bad luck.

BTW, fuck Punk for defending the firing of Abraham Washington. Rape jokes are OK and can be funny. And I didn't enjoy the segment that much, the idea wasn't that entertaining or original, and only Heyman and Punk overdoing it and some on-liners made it funny.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Joshi said:


> WWE...where faces and heels shows up all together hand in hand against breast cancer and jokes about people diyng of heart attacks the week after. :no:


Is this something ppl just discovered. It wasnt long ago when Cena and Lawler who are both faces made fat joke after fat joke to Vickie and Cena using all of his gay jokes. While they promoted B A Star


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

was stupid and unnecessary tbh but whatever


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

visko said:


> Yes, it was real. But that should only concern the one that had that heart attack (try saying that out loud!), Lawler. Since he was ok with it I don't see the problem.


Let's see here...the conversation between Lawler and Vince went one of two ways, both of which ending with Vince making this face :vince3, and telling Lawler to deal with it




Either Vince asked Jerry "are you ok with it?" and Jerry said "absolutely"

or Vince asked Jerry and Jerry said "no, not really"...at which point, Vince told him "fuck you I sign your checks, we're doing it and if you dont like it there's the door" :vince3

The fact that you think Lawler had some sort of veto power over the show is pretty asinine


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

I thought it was funny. Hell, even Lawler poked fun at himself later in the show when the ambulance came out during Brad Maddox's entrance. Some people are too damn sensitive.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Ziggler Mark said:


> The fact that you think Lawler had some sort of veto power over the show is pretty asinine


And irrelevant!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I found the recaps of the heart attack a lot more insulting to be honest
They trying to make money out of a heart attack


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

2:1 in favor of "No"

Ahhhh, this restores some faith in my fellow man. Shit was hilarious.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

balefire FTW


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

That was actually brilliant. I expected more heat from that crowd, but that crowd was shit anyway. I mean seriously, in a normal crowd, Punk would have gained major boos from his promo with Lawler and the whole thing that he doesn't care that he's alive and that he did it for attention. That whole mocking thing from Heyman & Punk is making the show interesting, and I love their combination.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

visko said:


> What's wrong with a bad guy being bad? You know, Walter White was a despicable motherfucker in Breaking Bad and nobody have a problem with him being such a terrible human being.


Walter White is a fictional character portrayed in a story with other fictional characters, living fictional events.

CM Punk is a fictional character portrayed in a story with other fictional characters reenacting and mocking serious real life events.

Yeah...big difference between the two.

There are about 100 ways they could have built heat for Punk, but instead they chose the way that was the sleaziest. Jerry Lawler had a heart attack because his body was overworked and stressed, meaning his health was at major risk. He did NOT have a heart attack so that Vince McMahon could turn around and make money off of it. Just the same way as Eddie Guerrero didn't die so Vince could turn it into an angle to push Rey and Chavo. Decent human beings would look at tragedy and show respect and compassion towards it. Vince McMahon looks at tragedy and tries to use it as a business opportunity. That makes him a scumbag.

Had Punk gone out there and said something like "Oh look, Jerry is back. I hope you're better Jerry because you and I have unfinished business. I want you to be 100% Jerry, because that's exactly what I'm gonna put into kicking your ass" and then have him spit on Lawler, you could have probably gotten a ton of heat because of how disrespectful he acted. However, they opted to do a parody of something serious that happened to him (and actually almost killed him) to gain heat instead.



visko said:


> When the WWE was at his peak of popularity the amount of bullshit and trash in it was incredible. If nowadays we have to cope with a lot of childish garbage, back then it was teenage garbage. And that's the worst kind of it.


Crucifixions (Undertaker and Austin), birthing hands (Mae Young), hangings (Undertaker and Bossman), adultery (too numerous to mention), animal killings (Bossman and Al Snow), kidnappings (Undertaker and Stephanie), public castration (Val Venis), prostitution (Godfather), attempted murder (again, way too numerous to mention) and alleged bestiality (Mideon) is teenage garbage?

What the fuck kind of teenagers do YOU know?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

It looks like WWE has achieved the job of getting CM Punk heat from not only the casuals, but from everyone. The question though is did they need to go this far for doing this? No. CM Punk already made himself the most hated man on the WWE roster, by interrupting Jerry "The King" Lawler's return speech, so why was it necessary to go this far? Lawler agreeing to do the segment doesn't compensate for what happened last night on Raw. Paul Heyman's fake heart attack didn't mocked Lawler, but it mocked people who had a heart attack.

I will give the WWE credit for doing something that was truly shocking, but Punk interrupting Lawler had already reached that point. I still find the "Eddie is in hell!" comment from Orton on Smackdown a couple of years ago, and the comment from Kid Kash about breaking Owen Hart's neck on TNA worse than this.



KO Bossy said:


> Crucifixions (Undertaker and Austin), birthing hands (Mae Young), hangings (Undertaker and Bossman), adultery (too numerous to mention), animal killings (Bossman and Al Snow), kidnappings (Undertaker and Stephanie), public castration (Val Venis), prostitution (Godfather), attempted murder (again, way too numerous to mention) and alleged bestiality (Mideon) is teenage garbage?
> 
> What the fuck kind of teenagers do YOU know?


And people actually thought that the Attitude Era returned last night.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Fuck reading this shit storm of a thread. Bottom line is this obviously happened because King ok'd it, so where is the issue?

Heck he let Cole make a slight jab at his recently deceased Mother before too.


----------



## visko (Mar 17, 2009)

KO Bossy said:


> Crucifixions (Undertaker and Austin), birthing hands (Mae Young), hangings (Undertaker and Bossman), adultery (too numerous to mention), animal killings (Bossman and Al Snow), kidnappings (Undertaker and Stephanie), public castration (Val Venis), prostitution (Godfather), attempted murder (again, way too numerous to mention) and alleged bestiality (Mideon) is teenage garbage?
> 
> What the fuck kind of teenagers do YOU know?



that's the kind of shit teenage boys (mentally, some are in their 20's) find funny and edgy and think its cool. vampires! penises! whores! an old woman fucked by a giant black guy giving birth to a hand! Much like, I don't know, jackass or jersey shore.

Anyway -> http://withleather.uproxx.com/2012/11/the-best-and-worst-of-wwe-raw-111212/3



The Best and Worst of WWE Raw 11/11/12 by Brandon Stroud said:


> *WORST: Jerry Lawler’s Heart Attack Now Happened In The Land Of Make-Believe*
> 
> A few things to quickly reiterate:
> 
> ...


----------



## WolfHeart (Nov 2, 2012)

I thought it was great. Heyman played the role perfectly.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Arcade said:


> It looks like WWE has achieved the job of getting CM Punk heat from not only the casuals, but from everyone. The question though is did they need to go this far for doing this? No. CM Punk already made himself the most hated man on the WWE roster, by interrupting Jerry "The King" Lawler's return speech, so why was it necessary to go this far? Lawler agreeing to do the segment doesn't compensate for what happened last night on Raw. Paul Heyman's fake heart attack didn't mocked Lawler, but it mocked people who had a heart attack.
> 
> I will give the WWE credit for doing something that was truly shocking, but Punk interrupting Lawler had already reached that point. I still find the "Eddie is in hell!" comment from Orton on Smackdown a couple of years ago, and the comment from Kid Kash about breaking Owen Hart's neck on TNA worse than this.


Yeah, "Eddie is in hell" is right up there in the hall of shame. 

Why does Vince think these are good ideas? "You know that guy who just died and was loved? Well let's say he's in hell, you know, that place of fire, torture, anguish and suffering." "You know the guy who just had a heart attack 2 months ago? Let's have two guys start making fun of him and laughing at the situation that nearly killed him. Oh and of course, let's show footage of him nearly dying, we can't forget that." "You know, we really need to get Hunter some heat. How about we have a storyline of Kane being a necrophiliac, and then top it off with Hunter reenacting it in a funeral home inside a coffin? Yeah, that'll draw a big quarter hour."

Tragedy and human misery does not exist for you to make money off of, Vince. Specifically, other people's tragedy and misery. I don't see Vince making a storyline about a wrestler possibly not getting a title shot because of alleged steroid accusations and an upcoming WWE hearing to decide his fate. Any word on a story about a wrestler allegedly having intercourse with Stephanie when she was under age, and then coming back to face off against Vince? A little harder when you're the target...


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of CM Punk but I have to say this was typical of how shit and boring his character is now. Chicken Shit heel number 101. I miss the CM Punk from Straight Edge society, I miss the edge CM Punk during and after his shoot promo. Now we get this? Shame on WWE for ruining his character.

Oh and yes it was tasteless.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

visko said:


> that's the kind of shit teenage boys (mentally, some are in their 20's) find funny and edgy and think its cool. vampires! penises! whores! an old woman fucked by a giant black guy giving birth to a hand! Much like, I don't know, jackass or jersey shore.
> 
> Anyway -> http://withleather.uproxx.com/2012/11/the-best-and-worst-of-wwe-raw-111212/3


Yeah, adolescent guys do think about women and dicks. They don't think about chopping dicks off. They don't think about enslaving women in a life of servitude where they have sex for money and beat them when they don't comply. And I don't think I've ever heard one person tell me they found an elderly lady being fucked was funny and edgy, let alone the stuff about it being a black guy who was once the world's strongest man and her birthing a hand. Adolescent boys do NOT think about granny snooch, and if they do, they need fucking help. I also can guarantee they don't think its edgy, even if they are for some reason into it.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't see why it would be stepping over any lines. You can joke about anything, especially when you do it to a guy that's obviously in on it. Even in serious situations joking about it is a common way for people to deal with tragedy.

It's also not a right not to be offended.



KO Bossy said:


> Walter White is a fictional character portrayed in a story with other fictional characters, living fictional events.
> 
> CM Punk is a fictional character portrayed in a story with other fictional characters reenacting and mocking serious real life events.
> 
> Yeah...big difference between the two.


I'd say that taking that stance removes everything thought provoking about fiction. It's when taken about as seriously as real events that you actually find some interesting points.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

This was one of the most entertaining segments in a long time. Had me ROFL'ing on the floor like a mofo.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*



AndreBaker said:


> It was ridiculous, but let's not forget that Lawler agreed to this so he's as much to blame as anybody.
> 
> Love how Noyk got to make the first version of this thread, the opportunity to look respectable must have been too much for you!


:ti


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

on a side note, Mick Foley's promo last night was fucking awesome, after he yelled "HE WAS DEAD!" the entire crowd silenced you could hear a pin drop 

epic mick is epic


----------



## Praetorian Guard (Aug 3, 2012)

Rocky Mark said:


> on a side note, Mick Foley's promo last night was fucking awesome, after he yelled "HE WAS DEAD!" the entire crowd silenced you could hear a pin drop
> 
> epic mick is epic


YES! One of the best things to come out of that segment was Mick's promo...I loved it.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Yeah, "Eddie is in hell" is right up there in the hall of shame.
> 
> Why does Vince think these are good ideas? "You know that guy who just died and was loved? Well let's say he's in hell, you know, that place of fire, torture, anguish and suffering." "You know the guy who just had a heart attack 2 months ago? Let's have two guys start making fun of him and laughing at the situation that nearly killed him. Oh and of course, let's show footage of him nearly dying, we can't forget that." "You know, we really need to get Hunter some heat. How about we have a storyline of Kane being a necrophiliac, and then top it off with Hunter reenacting it in a funeral home inside a coffin? Yeah, that'll draw a big quarter hour."
> 
> Tragedy and human misery does not exist for you to make money off of, Vince. Specifically, other people's tragedy and misery. I don't see Vince making a storyline about a wrestler possibly not getting a title shot because of alleged steroid accusations and an upcoming WWE hearing to decide his fate. Any word on a story about a wrestler allegedly having intercourse with Stephanie when she was under age, and then coming back to face off against Vince? A little harder when you're the target...


You know with all of this... I'm surprised he didn't use the Benoit tragedy for ratings.


----------



## Pwnisher248 (Aug 19, 2012)

It's pretty funny that a lot of people complaining about this are the same ones yapping about how good the Attitude Era was. This kind of stuff happened all the time in the Attitude Era.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> You know with all of this... I'm surprised he didn't use the Benoit tragedy for ratings.


just wait for a major rating drop or somehow wrestlemania doesn't live up the hype and doesn't ammount to good sells, he will use it the next day almost inmediatly :lmao vince it's such a fucking asshole that It wouldn't surprise me


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Pwnisher248 said:


> It's pretty funny that a lot of people complaining about this are the same ones yapping about how good the Attitude Era was. This kind of stuff happened all the time in the Attitude Era.


Really? Please remind me of when they did an angle based on an reality event where someone nearly died?

There were a lot of things which were brutal but they were staged and the angle themselves pulled you in. They didn't use cheap heat methods such as that.

Anyone else getting slightly iritated by people keep saying that?


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

"We want WWE to streght PG" most people say, but when they do you complain? you do know in Jerry's career he's done far more worse things to stir up the crowd, i remember when he invaded ECW, the crowd went mental :lmao


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Didn't they do this before with king but on another subject I remember them cutting very close to the bone with him and this same thing came up and we came to the conclusion it would only of happened if king had given the go ahead.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Falkono said:


> Really? Please remind me of when they did an angle based on an reality event where someone nearly died?
> 
> There were a lot of things which were brutal but they were staged and the angle themselves pulled you in. They didn't use cheap heat methods such as that.
> 
> Anyone else getting slightly iritated by people keep saying that?


this wasn't attitude era but rey and batista were in the ring talking about eddie when batista blasted out "EDDIE'S DEAD!"


----------



## Patient Spider (Jul 17, 2012)

Thought it was quite uncool, but then again Lawler must have okay-ed it, so... okay!


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

No they never. It's called getting heat. Lawler was there to see it happen so you know he okayed it. People say they want the WWE to be edgy again and when it does they complain.


----------



## Stekeo1990 (Oct 5, 2009)

I thought the whole thing was a disgrace I'm sorry but there was no need for it but the WWE are the biggest hypocrites out there. Considering they just had a massive campaign for Brest cancer I really hope they got fined for that promo


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Falkono said:


> Really? Please remind me of when they did an angle based on an reality event where someone nearly died?
> 
> There were a lot of things which were brutal but they were staged and the angle themselves pulled you in. They didn't use cheap heat methods such as that.
> 
> Anyone else getting slightly iritated by people keep saying that?


The wife of Brian Pillman interviewed on Raw 24 hours after the death of her husband.
Now try to top that with any low moment you and all other smartasses and this comes from a big Attitude Era fan.

I am just sick of all people posting for months how they want edgier TV like in the AE and when something happens you post that AE never stooped that low.

Melanie Pillman interview, continuing Over the Edge, using the daughter Dakota for a extreme love triangle storyline between Goldust, Marlena and Pillman with the little girl appearing in the segments, Jim Ross appearing on TV right only a couple of weeks after the Bell's palsy when he couldn't properly speak and still cut promos as heel where you could barely understand him, Owen Hart proudly presenting a "Owen 3:16" shirt after almost paralyzing Steve Austin

Stop pretending like AE was so special because they were so edgy but never stooped that low. I listed many moments that were even lower.
The Attitude Era had many "tell me he didn't just say that" and "tell me he didn't just do that" moments and on Monday it was one of these moments.

Attitude Era was dirty and without taboos and that's why they had great ratings, PPV buys and kicked the ass of WCW because we liked those kind of segments


----------



## Stekeo1990 (Oct 5, 2009)

jackbhoy said:


> this wasn't attitude era but rey and batista were in the ring talking about eddie when batista blasted out "EDDIE'S DEAD!"


Worst moment for Batistas career I felt for him that day


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

To be honest, I don't see what the problem is. Did I find it funny? Not really. But look at like this, you can't really get angry for Lawlers sake because he obviously endorsed the segment. And as for it being offensive to people who have had a heart attack or lost someone to one, I don't see how the WWE spoofing a heart attack is any different to a sitcom or movie containing a scene where someone pretends to have a heart attack. South Park has offensive stuff like that all the time and yet half the people calling this segment offensive probably love South Park.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

I found the entire segment tasteless. I'm sure Jerry agreed but I still felt very uncomfortable during that segment. My complaint is the video package. The fact that they recorded Jerry while he was dying (Lawler was clinically dead for 15 minutes apparently) was blatant exploitation. It's even worse that they aired it on tv. I'm all for an edgier product but I don't really recall the attitude era using real life near death situations (Droz being paralyzed was never aired, Owen Harts fall never aired, etc) for cheap heat. Life goes on though and as long as Jerry Lawler is okay than I guess we should move on.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Just saw the segment and it was pretty awesome, lighten up people.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Walter White is a fictional character portrayed in a story with other fictional characters, living fictional events.
> 
> CM Punk is a fictional character portrayed in a story with other fictional characters reenacting and mocking serious real life events.
> 
> Yeah...big difference between the two.





Evil Peter said:


> I'd say that taking that stance removes everything thought provoking about fiction. It's when taken about as seriously as real events that you actually find some interesting points.


I've already chimed in on the heart attack scenario, but this struck me as interesting.

The fictional universe of Walter White is supposed to be the real world and the 'fictional' stories are based in reality. Should ex-junkies or those with relatives that have died of Meth abuse take issue with the show? This mentality can carry through to so many things...and does as we see through the responses in this thread or the myriad issues brought forth by 'watchdogs', concerned parents and the like.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Did I have a moral problem with it? No

Did I think it was incredibly stupid? Yes


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

DualShock said:


> The wife of Brian Pillman interviewed on Raw 24 hours after the death of her husband.
> Now try to top that with any low moment you and all other smartasses and this comes from a big Attitude Era fan.
> 
> I am just sick of all people posting for months how they want edgier TV like in the AE and when something happens you post that AE never stooped that low.
> ...


See, I understand what you mean. Attitude did have a lot of moments like that. What pisses me off is that people act like that's ALL Attitude was sometimes. You yourself know it was a lot more than that. I don't get the people who come into this thread and say "well Attitude would have done something like that, why can't you be happy?!" Because there was more to Attitude than just tasteless segments.

On top of that, the Attitude era stuff is so fondly remembered because of one simple principle-right place, right time. The industry wanted that at the time, and that's what they got. That's a big reason why it was so popular. You think if Hogan had still been doing his Hulkamania gimmick in 1997 people would have cared? This era...people don't want that kind of thing anymore. Dare I say, its become passe? I don't want them to do more Attitude era stuff because it will be nothing like Attitude, just a shitty revamp. So now, in and amongst all this goody two shoes crap about Breast Cancer and Make a Wish, we get this incredibly tasteless, needless segment shoehorned in. Why?

Attitude worked perfectly because of the specific talent, the demands of the fans and the general revolution in the industry the nWo angle had brought on. All those elements made it incredible. To me, this is the kind of crash TV I expect from Nitro in 2000, and I'm seeing Ed Ferrara mimic JR's Bell's Palsy. You can do it, but why would you? Why do you need to 'go there'?

Again, there's edginess in storylines...and then there's this. Melanie Pillman wasn't a cool thing to do back then, just like its not cool to do now. Its just that a lot of fans overlooked it because everything else was so great. Now...nothing else to distract from the lack of sensitivity these days.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

GuruOfMarkness said:


> I found the entire segment tasteless. I'm sure Jerry agreed but I still felt very uncomfortable during that segment. My complaint is the video package. The fact that they recorded Jerry while he was dying (Lawler was clinically dead for 15 minutes apparently) was blatant exploitation. It's even worse that they aired it on tv. I'm all for an edgier product but I don't really recall the attitude era using real life near death situations (Droz being paralyzed was never aired, Owen Harts fall never aired, etc) for cheap heat. Life goes on though and as long as Jerry Lawler is okay than I guess we should move on.


I posted even worse examples in AE but now to the Owen Hart and Droz situations.
First, you can't compare it with Lawler because the one guy is dead and the other is paralized. Jerry is alive and well and they never showed any footage of him until he recovered so until a miracle happens and Droz gets well they will never release any footage of the incident, if Lawler was still in the hospital we would have no video packages of his heart attack and no Punk & Heyman promo but some people have a hard time to see he difference between Lawler and guys like Owen, Eddie or Droz.

As for Owen Hart, there is no footage anyway. When the tragedy happened the arena was dark and they showed a pre-taped interview with Kevin Kelly and him as Blue Blazer on the titantron and the cameraphones don't existed in early 1999 so there are no amateur videos


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Can people stop comparing this to the Attitude Era? Sick and tired of people saying it happened all the time in the Attitude Era where it didn't.

The same peeps who say this probably didn't watched that Era in the first place.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

:cornette That was the most disgusting fucking thing any company has done all year. Including filming every minute of the fucking heart attack just to make a damn promo of it.
And here comes the new Mr. Same Old Shit, CM Punk w/Paul "F'n" Heyman. WWE is so desperate to get this guy over as a heel, and this just came out as disgusting and beyond awful. Couldn't even finish Raw because of that shit. Left a beyond sour taste in my mouth after that. Why is it during the fall season they decide to do the stupidest shit possible?

Jerry Jarrett pretty much summed it up


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

eels pissing off marks? However will we cope. Wrestling is lowest common demominator and has been for years, get over it. You want attitude era back? this kind of stuff was commonplace back then


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Punk & Heyman mocking King for his heart attack*



Ziggler Mark said:


> Basically this...anyone defending this is really making me question their intelligence. I get that you all think that Lawler "had to agree to it", but do you think that means he has to be ok with it? Vince is a cold businessman, who probably told Lawler that he was gunna do it regardless. And you all think that Punk was gunna say no to the guy who signs his multi-million dollar paycheck? FUCK NO.
> 
> Face it, all parties involved probably agreed to this...against their better judgement, and probably their own wills. Regardless, even if all sides amicably agreed to let this stunt play out, it's a despicable act to let a company try to turn a profit by turning a serious life event into yet another scripted storyline.


The people involved make me think they were fine with it, this isn't Triple H and J.R, nothing against either guy but if Vince tells them to do something I think they'd do it because their 'company guys', Punk and Lawler? Both are pretty independent spirits, One came extremely close to quitting the company because he wasn't happy the other quit a few times and doesn't need the job for money and would very easily tell Vince to go fuck himself.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> See, I understand what you mean. Attitude did have a lot of moments like that. What pisses me off is that people act like that's ALL Attitude was sometimes. You yourself know it was a lot more than that. I don't get the people who come into this thread and say "well Attitude would have done something like that, why can't you be happy?!" Because there was more to Attitude than just tasteless segments.
> 
> On top of that, the Attitude era stuff is so fondly remembered because of one simple principle-right place, right time. The industry wanted that at the time, and that's what they got. That's a big reason why it was so popular. You think if Hogan had still been doing his Hulkamania gimmick in 1997 people would have cared? This era...people don't want that kind of thing anymore. Dare I say, its become passe? I don't want them to do more Attitude era stuff because it will be nothing like Attitude, just a shitty revamp. So now, in and amongst all this goody two shoes crap about Breast Cancer and Make a Wish, we get this incredibly tasteless, needless segment shoehorned in. Why?
> 
> ...


That's fair enough and I know that AE was more than that but look at it this way.
This was shocking, no matter if someone loved it or is disgusted, it was something that would guaranteed not happen 1 month ago.
Who knows, maybe it's not a coincidence that it happened right after the end of Linda McMahon and that WWE has a new man in the writing team.
During the run of Linda it was not allowed to kick flags or using ties and now you see someone mocking a heart attack.
My point is, maybe now the sky is the limit like 15 years ago and the next week we will see something edgy that you like and reminds you of 97-99.
It looks like there is room for more what was not imaginable 1 month ago.
12 years ago we had Mae Young and the hand but at the same time we had The Rock vs Triple H
10 years ago we had Katie Vick but at the same time we had Brock Lesnar and The Undertaker.
The most important thing (and I believe we all agree) is that there is more room for edgier storylines. Not everbody needs to like it, one week a segment is disgusting, next week we have a epic segment, next week we have a facepalm segment, the other week again a great segment and so on but most important thing is that there is freedom to do some controversial things.
Only time will tell if there is really a new era or if Vince is afraid again of Linda and the media


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> I just like how most of this forum thought it was a disgrace when Vinny Mac mocked JR's Bells Palsey, but think that mocking a heart attack (a far more life-threatening issue) is ok. :lmao


It's all about heirarchy IMO, Vince has fucked over J.R over the years on plenty occasions, I doubt he asked J.R if he was happy with it, nothing against J.R but he's a little spineless when it comes to this stuff, Lawler on the other hand has quit the company plenty of times and doesn't need the job, if he wasn't OK with it he'd easily tell Vince to go fuck himself.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

I found it hilarious. I'm sure if King had a problem with it it, they wouldn't have done it.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Just saw it and it was hilarious and the fact that everyone was so offended by it makes it even better. However this is the reason the AE can never come back, people are too easily offended and PC nowadays. I remember Vince Mcmahon humiliating and forcing Trish to strip while she was crying in the ring, that to me was way worse than this because it made you think how much further it can go and made you really feel bad for Trish. I thought this was peanuts compared to that but these are the times.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

CM Punk is too talented to try a very cheap tactic like that to gain heat. The segment was hosted by the wrong person anyway. Alberto Del Rio should’ve done this scenario with Ricardo to have the audience finally give a fuck about him.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

wrestling continues to be trashy as hell but this is the edgy tv that made the product good right?
IDK I'm torn its good but then I can't help but be PC about it.
If Jerry died I doubt they'd be joking about it. If he has another heart attack I doubt we'll ever see this footage again


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Nothing new here. Just WWE having no class whatsoever. All done just to get a little bit of cheap heat. Pathetic. And for people saying that this even remotely compares to the attitude era you are completely wrong. The attitude era wasn't about getting cheap heat by making fun of serious shit like this.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

And the winner of the _Most Disgusting Promotional Tactic Of The Year Award_ goes to.......


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Theproof said:


> The attitude era wasn't about getting cheap heat by making fun of serious shit like this.


lol that happened all the time.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Catsaregreat said:


> lol that happened all the time.


Example's?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Catsaregreat said:


> Just saw it and it was hilarious and the fact that everyone was so offended by it makes it even better. However this is the reason the AE can never come back, people are too easily offended and PC nowadays. I remember Vince Mcmahon humiliating and forcing Trish to strip while she was crying in the ring, that to me was way worse than this because it made you think how much further it can go and made you really feel bad for Trish. I thought this was peanuts compared to that but these are the times.


I wasn't offended by it. That doesn't mean I didn't think it wasn't tasteless and stupid. It was.

Being offended by something and being able to identify it as being offensive are very different.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

MrWalsh said:


> wrestling continues to be trashy as hell but this is the edgy tv that made the product good right?
> IDK I'm torn its good but then I can't help but be PC about it.
> If Jerry died I doubt they'd be joking about it. If he has another heart attack I doubt we'll ever see this footage again


'Good' is not one of the words I'd use to describe it. 

And this is NOT the edgy TV that made WWF good back in 1997. Stone Cold flipping off and giving the Stunner to his boss, DX telling people to suck it, major injury angles like the Outlaws pushing Cactus and Funk off the stage in a dumpster, Austin getting covered in blood by Kane, Kane lighting Undertaker's casket on fire, Mike Tyson and Austin being pulled apart, Mankind getting tossed off the Cell, Austin driving the Zamboni out to the ring to attack Vince...that was edgy TV. It felt wild, adult and like anything could feasibly happen. That was the point-it kept people glued to the TV to see what transpired.

This...this is just bottom of the barrel crap. It doesn't make you say "wow, anything really CAN happen, I gotta keep watching,", it makes you say "they're really desperate enough to go down this road, aren't they? Sad."


----------



## Big Booboos (Oct 26, 2012)

I loved the promo, I thought it was a great way for Punk to get more boo's. CM Punk and Lawler obviously both knew what they were gonna say to each other so it's not like they hurt each other in any way! Overall I thought it was brilliant, plus it probably gained viewers.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I didn't find it 'hilarious' as people are saying but I wasn't offended at all. But it was offensive.

I was just shocked the whole time really until Heyman started faking one. Foley was very good when he came out though


----------



## waveofthefuture (Dec 21, 2005)

NoyK said:


> I'm speechless. I wanted the product to get edgier, but this? This is plain disrespectful, not entertaining, and a complete lack of sanity.
> 
> I can't help it but think this is a jab at Linda for losing somehow, so she can never run for senate again. Absolutely despising.
> 
> ...


Op is an fool for thinking someone will take a jab at their wife afther failing at something she had asperations for.. 


Sent from my LG-C800 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## rickyboy123 (Aug 1, 2011)

too far tbh, wasnt even entertaining atleast, just awkward, cheap heat is always cheap heat and nothing more


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

Anyone who was offended by this must have started watching wrestling rather recently, because this is pretty standard fare for heels. Was Heyman faking a heart attack cheap and evil? Yes. That was the point, though. CM Punk and Paul Heyman are evil characters -- emphasis on characters. Let's remind ourselves this is a work of fiction.

The new Bond villain kills people. Killing is worse than poking fun, so should we be crying foul about him, too? Or about any movie character who is evil? No, because that'd be ridiculous. Has wrestling really gone so soft in recent years that something as mundane as a fake heart attack promo (which was signed off on before it aired) would rub people the wrong way? Have people really forgotten that this is fictionalized and that these people are actors?


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh, and by the way... 67 pages of discussion on this board alone, debates firing up all over the Internet. It's buzzworthy. People are talking about it. Offensive or not, this is working.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Last Chancery said:


> Anyone who was offended by this must have started watching wrestling rather recently, because this is pretty standard fare for heels. Was Heyman faking a heart attack cheap and evil? Yes. That was the point, though. CM Punk and Paul Heyman are evil characters -- emphasis on characters. Let's remind ourselves this is a work of fiction.
> 
> The new Bond villain kills people. Killing is worse than poking fun, so should we be crying foul about him, too? Or about any movie character who is evil? No, because that'd be ridiculous. Has wrestling really gone so soft in recent years that something as mundane as a fake heart attack promo (which was signed off on before it aired) would rub people the wrong way? Have people really forgotten that this is fictionalized and that these people are actors?


No shit it's a work. You don't have to have started watching wrestling recently to find this disgusting an tasteless. The shit before this was just as tasteless.
To compare this to movies makes that post sound ridiculous. Obvious difference:
Lawler went through a REAL LIFE heart attack. Not some kayfabe shit. Something that had fans nervous and praying and hoping Jerry makes it. And he did. They started the disgustingness when they actually made a video package about it with actual footage. #why
Punk and Heyman gained no additional heat, the crowd was silent, and Punk's jokes were beyond corny. This is the type of shit that makes wrestling as a whole look tasteless. There's a fictional character doing fictional shit. Then there's a real life situation made into a joke. No real way to defend shit like this. Deserves every piece of hate it gets.




Last Chancery said:


> Oh, and by the way... 67 pages of discussion on this board alone, debates firing up all over the Internet. It's buzzworthy. People are talking about it. Offensive or not, this is working.


fpalm Still doesn't justify it. Looks better to see 67 pages on what happened at the end of Raw. Not the most disgusting cheap heat tactic this year. This isn't a good thing or something for them to be proud of. But then again, it's WWE. They don't care. The show was awful anyway.


----------



## rickyboy123 (Aug 1, 2011)

Last Chancery said:


> Anyone who was offended by this must have started watching wrestling rather recently, because this is pretty standard fare for heels. Was Heyman faking a heart attack cheap and evil? Yes. That was the point, though. CM Punk and Paul Heyman are evil characters -- emphasis on characters. Let's remind ourselves this is a work of fiction.
> 
> The new Bond villain kills people. Killing is worse than poking fun, so should we be crying foul about him, too? Or about any movie character who is evil? No, because that'd be ridiculous. Has wrestling really gone so soft in recent years that something as mundane as a fake heart attack promo (which was signed off on before it aired) would rub people the wrong way? Have people really forgotten that this is fictionalized and that these people are actors?


a movie is a movie bro, making fun of a real life event is real, if you view being offended by mocking a heart attack soft than you have some real issues


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Maybe Saturday Morning Slam will be more up your alleys.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

DualShock said:


> Edgy is not always better but edgy is more realistic. And what is more realistic than a bad guy mocking a heart attack of someone who just returned?
> If someone breaks his leg and you dislike the guy the first thing you do is making fun of his leg
> Of course some people are shocked but that is the purpose. South Park would not be so successful if nobody would give a fuck.
> I am not saying "HART ATTACK! ATTITUDE ERA IZ BACK", I say that this could be the step in the new direction of WWE, especially after the senate BS. When you want to start something you need something to shock people or at least make them feel uncomfortable.
> ...


Breaking a leg isn't life threatening. And those crucifixions and whatnot, while over the top, were also not treated as a joke or particularly disrespectful (used to mock Jesus or something, for example). Of course you are right, it did still piss people off, the same way the violence in general pissed people off but there's a big difference with taking a real life issue and mocking it or using it for a cheap storyline and publicity. Just see Hawk's suicide storyline.

If they were trying to get people talking it worked, though not in a good way. They could always have just started booking better storylines and characters, but then again I guess going for the cheap shock publicity is a lot easier.

Thing is, we just watched the guy nearly die on live television. Though I wasn't "offended" by Punk's promo I nevertheless felt uncomfortable and can understand why others might be. It was just all around disrespectful and unnecessary, whether he agreed to it (and I'm sure he did which certainly makes a difference) or not.


----------



## wesleyward24 (Feb 15, 2010)

I think we figured out who Saturday Morning Slam is marketed to. All of you vagina's.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't think some of you understand. They were making fun of a situation where a guy almost died. Guess whatever gets you over. Tells you how incapable Punk is that he needs to stoop so low for cheap heat to get heel heat. It has nothing to do with being sensitive, its just downright fucked up and wrong on a lot of levels. I wouldn't be surprised if WWE lost sponsors from this.


----------



## Grave (Nov 2, 2003)

Have some respect, a man almost died! Luckily CM Punk saved Paul.


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

Jerry obviously agreed to it - so what are you all getting your panties in a bunch for? I'm losing more faith in humanity than I gain, reading these boards.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> I don't think some of you understand. They were making fun of a situation where a guy almost died.


No, we understand perfectly. Just like Big Show was_ almost _paralyzed by Kevin Nash and they used it as an angle afterwards. Almost. That word greatly alters the context.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

Well, like many of you, i'm not a Lawler fan, and he never entertained me (or maybe when he was leaving the manhattan center because of the burger king chants!). But i was waiting for his return because like foley said, the guy was dead and then he beat the death. 9 weeks later he comes back because he loves the business and i guess he loves the guys around here (except M.striker). When punk music hit, i immediately thought in my head " wow son of a bitch". Great timing, and it worked with me. 
About that heart attack parody. Vince and Lawler are very good friends, Heyman worked before with lawler (ecw invasion), and punk worked with lawler few months ago. I think there was nothing wrong with using that because that was COMING FROM LAWLER DAMN IT! Remember when cole was speaking about lawler's mother who passed away. That was coming FROM LAWLER too DAMN IT.
What is wrong with that.Is the heyman and punk's acting level too high, you actually believe the words they say, you know in real life?

I thought it was a great segment because Lawler, cole and Foley were playing face at the perfection. And Punk and Heyman'work, it was just perfect.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

I was more disgusted with the fact that WWE was filming Lawler while he was being worked on backstage.

Also it's funny considering they pulled something like this right after Linda lost the election.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh grow some balls man, people on here are constantly moaning on here about the lack of edginess and for a return to the Attitude Era days, well thet promo was exactly like the AE days now you are complaining, is anyone ever happy on this place? And do you really think they would have done that if King was against the idea? He let Cole mock him about his mothers death a few days after it happened, King is old school like that and i'm sure he is happy to help the product in any way, so to summarise this thread should actually be about PRAISING Jerry and the fact he is willing to do anything to help this product.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Thinking about it more, I found everything expect Heyman's fake heart attack fine. It's still kind of okay since Lawler okayed it, but still, if they desensitize fans to serious incidents, they might think the next heart attack's an angle.


----------



## -trav- (Jun 30, 2006)

I thought it was hilarious.

I thought it was more tasteless to show footage of King's actual heart attack in the style of a promo video.


----------



## Austin & DX (Nov 27, 2006)

Catsaregreat said:


> Just saw it and it was hilarious and the fact that everyone was so offended by it makes it even better. However this is the reason the AE can never come back, people are too easily offended and PC nowadays. I remember Vince Mcmahon humiliating and forcing Trish to strip while she was crying in the ring, that to me was way worse than this because it made you think how much further it can go and made you really feel bad for Trish. I thought this was peanuts compared to that but these are the times.


True, Vince-Shane feud was awesome, I give a crap about Trish 4 real cause she had big push bak then. Vince said 2 Linda SD 00 stuff was scripted. Regal got involved Trish-Steph NWO 01, the stuff was great bak then even Steph used a mop on her on RAW. Most women didn't like Trish strip segment cause they think it's sexist.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

sesshomaru said:


> Thinking about it more, I found everything expect Heyman's fake heart attack fine. It's still kind of okay since Lawler okayed it, but still, if they desensitize fans to serious incidents, they might think the next heart attack's an angle.


Well unfortunately the night Lawler had the heart attack, the thought of it being a work crossed my mind, and I'm pretty sure many other people's minds too. That's just how wrestling is. With what we know about it, almost anything can look like a work now.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I can sum up this skit with 2 terms "poor taste" & "cheap heat"

It will probably go down as one of the worst moments of Raw of all time, Vince showed he's incredibly out of touch by OK'ing that.*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm willing to bet this was all Jerry Lawler's idea to begin with.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

It played out more like an inside joke. Jerry did come back awfully fast. But perhaps it'd have been best left off the airwaves.


----------



## Randy Ravishing (Feb 2, 2011)

Crossing which line??? I am sure, that Vince and also Lawler knew about that angle.
Sure, some people are wondering and complaining about that angle, But: this makes WWE interesting - because we're not used to such angles in the post-Attidure-era.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Hailsabin said:


> I'm willing to bet this was all Jerry Lawler's idea to begin with.


Wouldnt suprise me at all. He is probably already pushing for a in ring return to Vince.


----------



## Solomon8888 (Nov 7, 2012)

I too thought that the promo video with close-up film material from King's heart attack was a bit tasteless. 

Then again, I felt that Punk's & Heyman's rude heel promo was not too much but also that it wasn't a total success since not enough heat was given. Realize that people are what they are but nevertheless I was a little disturbed the way many guys in the audience were actually cheering to Punk & Heyman.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm only half an hour into RAW atm but tbh, I can't wait to see this promo.
From what it looks like, it is just edgey TV and they will of 100% had Jerry's permission. 
It's just a way to get Punk over as a heel more anyway so they're doing what they need to do. Not like taking the piss out of medical conditions hasn't been used before...


----------



## gem'no (Nov 11, 2006)

It's pretty close too bad taste. But most of all, they didn't do it very funny.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

FingazMc said:


> I'm only half an hour into RAW atm but tbh, I can't wait to see this promo.
> From what it looks like, it is just edgey TV and they will of 100% had Jerry's permission.
> It's just a way to get Punk over as a heel more anyway so they're doing what they need to do. Not like taking the piss out of medical conditions hasn't been used before...


Just seen the skit, I think they were making an inside joke at the fact that WWE filmed all those bullshit CPR scenes not taking the piss out of Jerry.. Just my opinion on it...


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...Paul_Heyman_s_Fake_Heart_Attack_from_RAW.html



> - The talk about Paul Heyman and CM Punk mocking Jerry Lawler's heart attack on RAW continues on Twitter with several wrestlers weighing in such as Steve Austin and Chris Jericho. The Baltimore Sun's Arda Ocal spoke with some Superstars and got their reactions:
> 
> Steve Austin: "I believe in pushing the envelope in an aggressive fashion. But when a guy damn near dies at ringside, let it go. You look at all the contributions Jerry Lawler has made in this business: from a work standpoint, a promo standpoint and then as a broadcaster. I think that's pushing the envelope in the wrong direction. There's better ways to go get real heat than that."
> 
> ...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

blur said:


>


come on now...this wasnt what the AE was about. Any half-witted WWE fan knows that this isnt what the AE was about. If you think this kind of promo was standard in the AE, then you probably didnt watch the AE.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...Paul_Heyman_s_Fake_Heart_Attack_from_RAW.html


i wonder how the people defending this are gunna spin this now


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> i wonder how the people defending this are gunna spin this now


Why do we give a fuck what Austin/Storm think, exactly?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Ziggler Mark said:


> i wonder how the people defending this are gunna spin this now


So saith Lance Storm!

Why would the opinion of two respected veterans change the way people view this situation?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Duke Droese said:


> So saith Lance Storm!
> 
> *Why would the opinion of two respected veterans* change the way people view this situation?


And ignore Jericho's.


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

I enjoyed and was entertained by this segment. That's all I care about.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> i wonder how the people defending this are gunna spin this now


Jericho is right as usual.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

Rocky Mark said:


> on a side note, Mick Foley's promo last night was fucking awesome, after he yelled "HE WAS DEAD!" the entire crowd silenced you could hear a pin drop
> 
> epic mick is epic


Yes and yes. I swear I heard Cactus Jack. I was ready for Jovial Mick.

The other thing that I thought made it really good was the fact that what had happened to King was actually real, and people had real feelings about it. Punk was mocking a man who had nearly died and telling him it was all his fault. I don't think you can generate a situation like that in a storyline. 

I wouldn't be surprised if it turned out that it was Paul Heyman who pitched the whole thing. It seems like his sort of deal.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

@MrDrewFoley said:


> The other thing that I thought made it really good was the fact that what had happened to King was actually real, and people had real feelings about it. Punk was mocking a man who had nearly died and telling him it was all his fault. I don't think you can generate a situation like that in a storyline.


No, you can't generate that since people are so jaded when it comes to what they are watching. A show can depict all kinds of assault and abuse and people just cheer like it's a good thing, but when someone just makes fun of something real it's horrible.

It's especially interesting to see how people complain about the segment being disrespectful to Lawler (who clearly must have been OK with it) when the segment included Foley coming out and arguing with Punk, actually making what happened to Lawler sink in much more with the audience (in a positive way). That was the goal that the segment reached, the mockery was just some of the travel distance.

When some complain it reminds me of the people that had Bill Maher fired for making a truthful comparison between the 9/11 terrorists and the US military.

My main complaint about the segment was that it wasn't that good. Punk had a couple of funny lines and Foley had some intense ones, but overall it just didn't reach the levels that those performers can.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

The Great Below said:


> And ignore Jericho's.


Because Jericho is comparing mocking a near-death experience to an angle about Punks alcoholic dad. Thats like comparing an apple to a cactus.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> Because Jericho is comparing mocking a near-death experience to an angle about Punks alcoholic dad. Thats like comparing an apple to a cactus.


He didn't compare he just said he got similar kind of complaints, obviously not as many but he would've got some.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> Because Jericho is comparing mocking a near-death experience to an angle about Punks alcoholic dad. Thats like comparing an apple to a cactus.


That's not what he said at all. But don't let that stop you.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> Because Jericho is comparing mocking a near-death experience to an angle about Punks alcoholic dad. Thats like comparing an apple to a cactus.


Apart from that he didn't, I'd also say that death isn't so much worse than other tragedies as some people think. Some tragedies affect people's lives more negatively than someone's death.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

I see absolutely no problem with it. It's a way to get MEGA HEAT and Jerry obviously agreed to it so i really dont see the problem


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

No doubt Jericho will get a contract rise when he comes back. :vince


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> come on now...this wasnt what the AE was about. Any half-witted WWE fan knows that this isnt what the AE was about. If you think this kind of promo was standard in the AE, then you probably didnt watch the AE.


I just quote myself now and I would quote my own post everytime someone posts this but I would probably be banned because I would post the same comment 250 times in this thread.
Here we go again:


DualShock said:


> The wife of Brian Pillman interviewed on Raw 24 hours after the death of her husband.
> Now try to top that with any low moment you and all other smartasses and this comes from a big Attitude Era fan.
> 
> I am just sick of all people posting for months how they want edgier TV like in the AE and when something happens you post that AE never stooped that low.
> ...





Duke Droese said:


> So saith Lance Storm!
> 
> Why would the opinion of two respected veterans change the way people view this situation?


So what? Bruno Sammartino said that Attitude Era was garbage. Should I change my opinion about AE because a respected veteran like Sammartino says so? What has their opinion of this promo anything to do about their accomplishments in wrestling and that they are respected?
That's like saying that the colour green is the greatest colour in the world because Austin and Storm said so because they are respected veterans.
This is irrelevant and the only opinion relevant here is the opinion of Jerry Lawler and not because he is a respected veteran.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I just find it crazy that in a forum where ppl go all out on others they dont even know have issues with a scripted segment on Raw a show for a time that was all about edgy segments. Its amazing this thread is still going but will probaboy die out once SS is through.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Far more offensive things have happened in the company. 
I don't why anybody is surprised or shocked in any way.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

DualShock said:


> The wife of Brian Pillman interviewed on Raw 24 hours after the death of her husband.
> Now try to top that with any low moment you and all other smartasses and this comes from a big Attitude Era fan.
> 
> I am just sick of all people posting for months how they want edgier TV like in the AE and when something happens you post that AE never stooped that low.
> ...




you know just because it happened during the Attitude era doesnt make it acceptable...oh, and I'm interested to know what % of the people defending this promo found Vince's mocking of JR to be reprehensible.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

Ziggler Mark said:


> you know just because it happened during the Attitude era doesnt make it acceptable...oh, and I'm interested to know what % of the people defending this promo found Vince's mocking of JR to be reprehensible.


The difference between Vince mocking JR and Punk mocking Lawler is that Lawler has recovered from his heart attack, whereas JR will never completely overcome Bell's Palsy. The difference is akin to that of mocking a guy with a broken leg vs mocking an amputee.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I do have any hate towards punk for that segment. Just the writers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

faceface said:


> The difference between Vince mocking JR and Punk mocking Lawler is that Lawler has recovered from his heart attack, whereas JR will never completely overcome Bell's Palsy. The difference is akin to that of mocking a guy with a broken leg vs mocking an amputee.


on a technical level, no one ever recovers from a heart attack...


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

As long Punk and Lawler discussed everything over properly then I see no problem with it and if Vince gave Punk a big ol sick smile backstage then it is A-OK in my book


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

It woudn't have gone ahead if Lawler himself was uncomfortable with what happened.


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

leon79 said:


> It woudn't have gone ahead if Lawler himself was uncomfortable with what happened.


Still ...Punk does his promos with no word by word script and adlibs a lot so some added things possibly could of been said/done that Jerry didn't know of.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't agree with Jericho's excuse that "well we all know it was going to be made into an angle." I love ya Jericho, but that's crap. They didn't HAVE to make fun of it and make it into an angle. They chose to. Why? Because Vince is scum.

Then again, I should have seen this coming. Back at Wrestlemania 28, Lawler cracked a joke about Johnny Ace's white suit that said, and I quote, “That suit is so ugly, it would give Brother Love a heart attack.” Sure enough, two weeks before the event, Bruce Pritchard suffered two serious heart attacks. So that's how WWE deals with serious real life events. Makes them into jokes.

Of course, when TNA acknowledged Jerry Lawler's heart attack, they simply said "we send our best wishes to Jerry Lawler and hope he gets better soon. Our thoughts are with you, Jerry." Very tactful and respectful. Probably because TNA isn't run by total scum.

Answer me this-we get on Susan G. Komen for taking donations to their cancer research and using it to live extravagant lifestyles (6 figure salaries for higher ups), fund their administration and whatnot, basically making breast cancer a business. They're exploiting serious real life events and making a living off of it. How is WWE any different? They're exploiting serious real life events, Lawler' heart attack, and they're using it to further an angle an get a superstar over, who will sell merchandise and tickets and allow Vince to live his elite lifestyle. Why is one OK and the other is reprehensible?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> you know just because it happened during the Attitude era doesnt make it acceptable...oh, and I'm interested to know what % of the people defending this promo found Vince's mocking of JR to be reprehensible.


I quote you


> If you think this kind of promo was standard in the AE, then you probably didnt watch the AE.


There are many posts in this thread similar to "Attitude Era never stooped that low"
well I posted many segments from the AE that were even lower and proved that AE had even worst segments than a faked heart attack.
You wanted all edgy adult TV, there you have it and poop in the office of Mr. McMahon and Vince pissing his pants was Teletubbies compared to the fake heart attack.
And the big difference between the JR segment and this is that JR was not involved in that segment and probably nobody asked him for permission.

This thread proves that IWC would complain about anything WWE does but I'd rather have the forum complain about the heart attack than about Brodus Clay. At least I have my entertainment and watch some adult storylines.


----------



## Pwnisher248 (Aug 19, 2012)

Falkono said:


> Really? Please remind me of when they did an angle based on an reality event where someone nearly died?
> 
> There were a lot of things which were brutal but they were staged and the angle themselves pulled you in. They didn't use cheap heat methods such as that.
> 
> Anyone else getting slightly iritated by people keep saying that?


As somebody else pointed out, what about when they continued Over the Edge after Owen Hart died or when they interviewed Melanie Pillman shortly after Brian Pillman's death? The WWE does this sort of thing all the time. By "this sort of thing" I meant stuff that pushed the envelope and got people talking. If this had happened in the Attitude Era, then Punk would have probably come out the next week wearing a T-shirt with something to the effect of "I broke the King's heart" written on it. Another thing I find funny is that a lot of the people on here defending Lawler (who probably gave them permission to do the segment or even came up with the idea himself) are probably the same ones who hated him for his increasingly awful commentary prior to his heart attack.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Answer me this-we get on Susan G. Komen for taking donations to their cancer research and using it to live extravagant lifestyles (6 figure salaries for higher ups), fund their administration and whatnot, basically making breast cancer a business. They're exploiting serious real life events and making a living off of it. How is WWE any different? They're exploiting serious real life events, Lawler' heart attack, and they're using it to further an angle an get a superstar over, who will sell merchandise and tickets and allow Vince to live his elite lifestyle. Why is one OK and the other is reprehensible?


The first difference that comes to mind is that the first is about handling money that people gave to cancer research, while the second is just making themselves noticeable, not spending any money that would otherwise have gone towards research. I don't think that's the same at all, just as I don't think it's the same to make a joke about that people starve in Africa and taking a very big salary out of the money that's donated to help feed said people.

There's such a big difference between things like those that I don't see how you can really compare them in that manner, even if you think both things are despicable. I'd bet that a joke about people starving wouldn't get the same wide criticism though, despite that world famine is far more important than a single guy getting a heart attack and surviving.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

All the time? U had to go back 15 odd years for examples FFs.. That itself proves it wasn't standard.
Nobody ever said the AE was 100% perfect all the time. Just because it happened during the AE once or twice doesn't make AE fans hypocrites


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Bunch of sissies. A lot of people seem so upset with this and it's laughable.

The biggest problem with people today is that everyone is so fucking sensitive.

We live to die. Why should anything said or done bother you in the slightest? Is it fucking wrong to say or do something? How the fuck is something appropriate or unappropriate? Lawler probably doesn't give a fuck about the mock and why should he? What is there to care about? Some people like him and respect him and others don't. Some will mock him,while others will praise him. So what? Nobody is inclined to like or care about you and you shouldn't give a rats ass about any of that stuff. People are so obsessed with being liked and respected that they all come as fucking retards. Stop being offended by every fucking thing. Live you'r life how you want and stop torching yourself with the stuff people say or do.

Do you people know what was the first thing my grandfather said after his heart attack? Well he pulled out a joke about it. And you know what? I laughed. I laughed not because I didn't care about him or because I disrespect him, but because you need to have a proper approach to life. You shouldn't be insulted by any fucking thing in this life.

People make fucking lawsuits nowadays,because somebody told them they fucking suck dick. There is you'r problem - fucked up people who've lost complete touch with reality.

By the way we're talking about a show where everything is scripted. Hallelujah!


----------



## peejay (Nov 9, 2008)

No they didn't, Punks supposed to be a bad guy and Jerry was obviously fine with it or they wouldn't have done it at all. I really don't see what the issue is? You're not supposed to like it that's the whole idea...


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Evil Peter said:


> The first difference that comes to mind is that the first is about handling money that people gave to cancer research, while the second is just making themselves noticeable, not spending any money that would otherwise have gone towards research. I don't think that's the same at all, just as I don't think it's the same to make a joke about that people starve in Africa and taking a very big salary out of the money that's donated to help feed said people.
> 
> There's such a big difference between things like those that I don't see how you can really compare them in that manner, even if you think both things are despicable. I'd bet that a joke about people starving wouldn't get the same wide criticism though, despite that world famine is far more important than a single guy getting a heart attack and surviving.


In either case, they're encouraging business by exploiting a serious matter that drums up business, whether it be the fears of breast cancer or mocking a man's near death experience. In either way, they're doing something sleazy to make money.

They're actions aren't drawing positive attention to themselves, that's the problem. They figure "if we get a reaction, we're good." Except this isn't a positive reaction.

I just really don't understand why, when they had so many other routes to take, they took this one, which is pretty much the least tasteful. THAT is what I ultimately have the biggest problem with. This whole thing wasn't necessary, it just makes the Fed look like dicks.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Who cares about the Attitude Era "having" this kid of stuff. It's a new time. Get with it. And so what if Lawler was ok with it? Should've never been an idea for TV in the fucking first place. Crowd was dead and didn't care. So nothing "good came out of that segment. Stop with these horrible excuses.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Lawler has no shame, thought this was known already.

Whatever, much like Punk throwing fists at that rando fan you'll all forget about this come Monday. It's just something for you guys to talk about throughout the week instead of complaining about what a lame show it was like people usually do.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

^^^^The show itself was fucking awful btw.



peejay said:


> No they didn't, Punks supposed to be a bad guy and Jerry was obviously fine with it or they wouldn't have done it at all. I really don't see what the issue is? You're not supposed to like it that's the whole idea...


Not supposed to KAYFABE like it. There's a huge difference. Here, people legit dint like the fact it was a thing that was set for tv. And whether he was fine with it or not, still shouldn't have happened. Meaning should've never have been brought up as an idea from the beginning.


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

If anything, I was disturbed by the video package of the paramedics trying to revive him backstage and showing him leaving in the ambulance. I thought that was tasteless and it didn't need to be on TV. As for Punk and Heyman, I was only uncomfortable with Heyman faking a heart attack. Other than that, I didn't have an issue with it. I do understand why some people on here thought it was over the line though.


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah it was disrespectful, but at the end of the day it was just a cheap heat tactic. They wouldn't have done anything without Lawler's say-so. I doubt they would have even thought of doing that so he must have given them the idea for it.


----------



## Reaper of Death (Jan 27, 2011)

LOL I loved it Fuck Jerry Lawler people have heart attacks all the time. I'm glad he didn't die, but I still can't stand him he's a fucking creep...


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

That thread is the perfect example why we will never have a new wrestlingboom. The fans are either unimpressed or they are upset and that is the reason why WWE doesn't care about the older fans anymore, you can't impress them anymore because they've seen it all.
Look at the Ryback vs Brad Maddox match. Maddox was thrown into the ambulance and nobody gives a fuck. Imagine if WWE did the ambulance segment 15 years ago, everybody would go nuts. This is the reason why most fans are not excited about WWE anymore because they've seen it all.
This is the only way to make WWE more interesting to the older fans. You can not draw heat anymore if you pin John Cena and make him your servant in your own stable with a big N because most fans are too old for this shit to be impressed.
Look at the posts of some older fans, they are upset like when they were little kids 20 years ago when the evil Macho King made the poor Ultimate Warrior lose his championship


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Anybody who voted Yes damn well better not be the same ones complaining about wanting the attitude era back.

I loved that skit, I thought it was brilliant. Jimmy Korderas called it 'nuclear heat' and he was right. I don't think WWE could have possibly put Punk over as a heel more.

King even said he loves puppies again on Raw, and with this adult story line between AJ and Cena.... it seems like the WWE might be getting some of that attitude back. If it keeps this way, who knows, WWE may actually become interesting again.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Anybody who voted Yes damn well better not be the same ones complaining about wanting the attitude era back.
> 
> I loved that skit, I thought it was brilliant. Jimmy Korderas called it 'nuclear heat' and he was right. I don't think WWE could have possibly put Punk over as a heel more.
> 
> King even said he loves puppies again on Raw, and with this adult story line between AJ and Cena.... it seems like the WWE might be getting some of that attitude back. If it keeps this way, who knows, WWE may actually become interesting again.


Punk didn't need that extra heat. Matter of fact, everyone was silent for that until Foley showed up. Punk was as over as a heel as he can get. That segment could've never existed and Punk would get as much heat as he had after it.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

DualShock said:


> That thread is the perfect example why we will never have a new wrestlingboom. The fans are either unimpressed or they are upset and that is the reason why WWE doesn't care about the older fans anymore, you can't impress them anymore because they've seen it all.
> Look at the Ryback vs Brad Maddox match. Maddox was thrown into the ambulance and nobody gives a fuck. Imagine if WWE did the ambulance segment 15 years ago, everybody would go nuts. This is the reason why most fans are not excited about WWE anymore because they've seen it all.
> This is the only way to make WWE more interesting to the older fans. You can not draw heat anymore if you pin John Cena and make him your servant in your own stable with a big N because most fans are too old for this shit to be impressed.
> Look at the posts of some older fans, they are upset like when they were little kids 20 years ago when the evil Macho King made the poor Ultimate Warrior lose his championship


How would ANY wrestling boom benefit from that segment? This type of crap doesn't get people to say "Woah that's edgy. What a heel. Maybe I'll buy the PPV and watch next week". More like ":cornette Fuck This Company".


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*Yes, that was a disgusting thing to do.*_


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

straightedge891 said:


> Punk didn't need that extra heat. Matter of fact, everyone was silent for that until Foley showed up. Punk was as over as a heel as he can get. That segment could've never existed and Punk would get as much heat as he had after it.


Yes he does and stop being a hypocrite. Punk did everything to get heat. He wanted respect, he attacked commentators, wrestling legends, the fans and people still posted "what a lame attempt to make Punk a heel"
He even attacked a fan and tweeted that the fans should stop living in the past and fans still cheered him. He was not over as heel and the zillion posts in the forums prove it.

This comic says it all










And the reason why the fans were silent is that the fans of today sucks. Fuk them



straightedge891 said:


> How would ANY wrestling boom benefit from that segment? This type of crap doesn't get people to say "Woah that's edgy. What a heel. Maybe I'll buy the PPV and watch next week". More like ":cornette Fuck This Company".


If you don't see any change in a company where months before you was not allowed to choke people with ties or kicking flags and now you can mock a heart attack then you refuse to accept any change in WWE because complaining in wrestlingforums is so cool.
Mocking a heart attack alone will not change wrestling but wrestlers and writers who have the freedom to do something without having Linda and her campaign in the back can change wrestling


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Anybody who voted Yes damn well better not be the same ones complaining about wanting the attitude era back.
> 
> I loved that skit, I thought it was brilliant. Jimmy Korderas called it 'nuclear heat' and he was right. I don't think WWE could have possibly put Punk over as a heel more.
> 
> King even said he loves puppies again on Raw, and with this adult story line between AJ and Cena.... it seems like the WWE might be getting some of that attitude back. If it keeps this way, who knows, WWE may actually become interesting again.


Ugh...

AJ and Cena is fucking terrible and not only that, its not so terrible its funny, its just terrible AND boring. Who cares if King said he loves Puppies, exactly?

I'm going to explain this again-Attitude WAS NOT solely about tits, fucking, swearing and sleaze. If you honestly believe that it was, then you've missed the point entirely, and thus shouldn't be commenting on something you clearly have no knowledge about.

I loved Attitude. Best period of pro wrestling in history, for me. However, I do not want to see it back again because one important thing that Attitude had that we don't have now is stars. I wanted to see Steve Austin, Rock, Triple H, Undertaker, Kane, Mankind, the Outlaws and company because they were awesome characters who we loved. Why in God's name would I want to see douche bag John Cena try to pathetically mimic a great era with his garbage? He'd just ruin the legacy. CM Punk is NOT Steve Austin, he will never be on that same level and I don't want him to try to be because he'll fail miserably. I don't want my fond memories of Attitude being sullied by a shitty, lame rehash. 

King said he loved puppies for the first time in a decade, AJ and Cena are in the most boring, uninspired, nonsensical and lifeless farce of a 'scandal' in history, and we got a tasteless fake heart attack segment mocking a guy who nearly died of a heart attack. ZOMG ATTI2DE IZ COMING BAK. If this is a sign of things to come, count me out. Its like Vince doesn't even fucking remember what made Attitude great, and he was one of the main characters.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

Lawler was OK with it. Hell, Jerry did some disrespecful stuff to Jake Roberts during their feud. I can't count how many times he made fun of Stu and Helen in their old age. No harm was done. Heyman and Punk had me in stitches. I thought it was great. If you're upset by it then it did what it intended to do.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Yes he does and stop being a hypocrite. Punk did everything to get heat. He wanted respect, he attacked commentators, wrestling legends, the fans and people still posted "what a lame attempt to make Punk a heel"
> He even attacked a fan and tweeted that the fans should stop living in the past and fans still cheered him. He was not over as heel and the zillion posts in the forums prove it.
> 
> This comic says it all
> ...


It's been a while since Punk has gotten an actual face reaction of any kind. And how am I being a hypocrite?
The internet's reaction doesn't say anything about a heel. Those are the type of people that go to the shows and cheer Punk. I was actually fine when Punk came in when it seemed Lawler was done. Could've actually talked about his title defense at the PPV in 4 DAYS. But instead, "that" segment happened.
1. The whole choking thing was a work and was 2 years ago. I wasn't around forums at that time.
2. NO ONE should disrespect a country's flag. People got pissed at it a Jericho got suspended even when he apologized. And rightfully so. Was around here when it happened but didn't say anything on the forums. 
If a boom period started at Survivor Series somehow, the mocking of Lawler's heart attack wouldn't have anything to do with it. And the way both mainstream companies are going and how both are losing viewers, and the lack of open minds of the fans forbid it from happening.


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

DualShock said:


> That thread is the perfect example why we will never have a new wrestlingboom. The fans are either unimpressed or they are upset and that is the reason why WWE doesn't care about the older fans anymore, you can't impress them anymore because they've seen it all.


That, and wrestling fans are as dumb as a sack of hammers.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Macho Minion said:


> That, and wrestling fans are as dumb as a sack of hammers.


Aren't you a wrestling fan?


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

septurum said:


> Aren't you a wrestling fan?


no, he's a rassling fan


----------



## CFL (Feb 27, 2012)

Some of you guys are fucking retarded. Stop asking for attitude era back if you can't handle this shit.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

straightedge891 said:


> ^^^^The show itself was fucking awful btw.
> 
> 
> Not supposed to KAYFABE like it. There's a huge difference. Here, people legit dint like the fact it was a thing that was set for tv. And whether he was fine with it or not, still shouldn't have happened. Meaning should've never have been brought up as an idea from the beginning.



Why shouldn't it have happened? Because a minority found it offensive? That's not reason enough.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

Austin interview. He didn't like the Punk/Lawler segment.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Aloverssoulz said:


> Why shouldn't it have happened? Because a minority found it offensive? That's not reason enough.


Minority? :lmao I'll let you think that. Maybe the poll shows it but that's it. The dividing on it is about 60/40 beyond this forum. It's more as those defending it are the minority. But whatever. Shouldn't have been an idea because its just disgusting for fans to look at. You don't do that type of shit. Especially around the anniversary of Eddie's death, the B A Star program, and a Breast Cancer sponsorship. It makes wrestling look bad in general and wrestling fans look ignorant defending it. There's a certain line that you don't cross. That segment crossed it.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Did WWE cross the line with Jerry Lawler tonight?*



new_year_new_start said:


> No. The fact that so many people are saying it was disgusting etc is a tribute to how good it was. People want the product to get edgier then complain when something very edgy happens, calling it disrespectful and in bad taste. He's alive, he's fine, it's not real, he's obviously agreed to it, probably even suggested they use it in an angle himself.


I agree 100%. I couldn't have said it better. It wasn't as *OMG HORRIBLE* shocked as some people are making it out to be.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Punk fans need to get over themselves.

This is the most distasteful shit in the WWE since...Since...

Oh wait, there was never something as distasteful as this shit.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> Punk fans need to get over themselves.
> 
> This is the most distasteful shit in the WWE since...Since...
> 
> Oh wait, there was never something as distasteful as this shit.


"Eddie's in hell"

Katie Vick


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

AntMan said:


> "Eddie's in hell"
> 
> Katie Vick


Bark like a dog, Trish.

You're a fat pig, Mickie. She legit cried when that video showed.

McMahon mocks JR's Bells Palsy


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

straightedge891 said:


> Minority? :lmao I'll let you think that. Maybe the poll shows it but that's it. The dividing on it is about 60/40 beyond this forum. It's more as those defending it are the minority. But whatever. Shouldn't have been an idea because its just disgusting for fans to look at. You don't do that type of shit. Especially around the anniversary of Eddie's death, the B A Star program, and a Breast Cancer sponsorship. It makes wrestling look bad in general and wrestling fans look ignorant defending it. There's a certain line that you don't cross. That segment crossed it.


Honestly, I don't give a fuck. No matter how much good WWE does, they will never be looked at in a positive light, and pro wrestling fans will never be looked at in a good light as well. So fuck the society that hates them, and instead lets do what nature wants pro wrestling to be. Violence, blood, sex, death defying stunts, crazy storylines.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

straightedge891 said:


> Minority? :lmao I'll let you think that. Maybe the poll shows it but that's it. *The dividing on it is about 60/40 beyond this forum.* It's more as those defending it are the minority. But whatever. Shouldn't have been an idea because its just disgusting for fans to look at. You don't do that type of shit. Especially around the anniversary of Eddie's death, the B A Star program, and a Breast Cancer sponsorship. It makes wrestling look bad in general and wrestling fans look ignorant defending it. There's a certain line that you don't cross. That segment crossed it.


Source? If not, nice made up stat. We can all throw out bullshit numbers if you want to play that game.

Twice as many forum members are for it than against it. That's all the numbers we have to work with. Yes, you're the minority. Get over it.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

Sparta101 said:


> Honestly, I don't give a fuck. No matter how much good WWE does, they will never be looked at in a positive light, and pro wrestling fans will never be looked at in a good light as well. So fuck the society that hates them, and instead lets do what nature wants pro wrestling to be. Violence, blood, sex, death defying stunts, crazy storylines.


right on my brother, it's time wwe says "fuck it" and go all overboard


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

The Great Below said:


> Source? If not, nice made up stat. We can all throw out bullshit numbers if you want to play that game.
> 
> Twice as many forum members are for it than against it. That's all the numbers we have to work with. Yes, you're the minority. Get over it.


Once again, that's the forum. Looking at other social networks, how many people reacted to this, it's more or less the majority being those against it. Fuck the forum peoplez. Not like these are the only "wrestling fans" on the Internet. I'm going beyond the forum. Sorry if you didn't understand.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

straightedge891 said:


> Once again, that's the forum. Looking at other social networks, how many people reacted to this, it's more or less the majority being those against it. Fuck the forum peoplez. Not like these are the only "wrestling fans" on the Internet. I'm going beyond the forum. Sorry if you didn't understand.


Anecdotal evidence isn't worth much. How many polls are done on the other social networks?


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

i loved it. punk was interesting for the first time in like a month. lawler meanwhile was horrible in commentary as always and he made cole even worse. cole is better when he works with talent like jbl or jr. lawler is not talent.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

To people that are upset about Punk doing this, let me explain, it's a fake work to try to draw heat for Punk, heat he needs considering he still gets massive pops from the 16 and up crowd. Obviously he doesn't really believe this, if you are genuinely upset, then I guess Punk's doing his job, even if it is going over the line a little bit, Punk is doing everything possible to make his heel turn work.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Rick_James said:


> To people that are upset about Punk doing this, let me explain, it's a fake work to try to draw heat for Punk, heat he needs considering he still gets massive pops from the 16 and up crowd. Obviously he doesn't really believe this, if you are genuinely upset, then I guess Punk's doing his job, even if it is going over the line a little bit, Punk is doing everything possible to make his heel turn work.


you're explaining that wrestling is fake?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

straightedge891 said:


> Bark like a dog, Trish.
> 
> You're a fat pig, Mickie. She legit cried when that video showed.
> 
> McMahon mocks JR's Bells Palsy


Goldust kissing Ahmed Johnson, not as support for gays and lesbians but as a heel to gain heat.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Rick_James said:


> To people that are upset about Punk doing this, let me explain, it's a fake work to try to draw heat for Punk, heat he needs considering he still gets massive pops from the 16 and up crowd. Obviously he doesn't really believe this, if you are genuinely upset, then I guess Punk's doing his job, even if it is going over the line a little bit, Punk is doing everything possible to make his heel turn work.


My issue isn't that Punk is trying to get heat. Its that they decided that of all ways to try and draw said heat, they chose THIS. They didn't go for something really emotional or effective, they just dove down straight to the bottom of the barrel and scooped up the slimiest, scummiest thing they could, and went with that. There's a hundred other ways that they could have done it, but instead they did something tasteless. They didn't need to. It was just a bad choice. They're trying to appeal to the lowest common denominator with this sorta crap.

The other problem that I have, at its root, is that this is ultimately going to end up as another black mark on the pro wrestling industry, right up there with "Eddie is in Hell" and Katie Vick. We remember those storylines years and years later for all the WRONG reasons. Is that what you really want to be remembered for? Because something you did was so terrible and it offended people? Its going to stick out for years to come like a sore thumb and live on as yet another example of the crap associated with pro wrestling that helps give it a bad name. Shouldn't you be trying to strive for positive things to remember, like Austin vs Rock WM 17 or Benoit's WHC win, you know, really epic moments? If you are aiming for remembrance based on infamy, you've got fucked up priorities.


----------



## Brad Wurst (Oct 3, 2011)

What is this? internet Pussies Wrestling Forum?


----------



## nmadankumar (Apr 26, 2012)

No it's internet hypocrites wrestling forum.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> My issue isn't that Punk is trying to get heat. Its that they decided that of all ways to try and draw said heat, they chose THIS. They didn't go for something really emotional or effective, they just dove down straight to the bottom of the barrel and scooped up the slimiest, scummiest thing they could, and went with that. There's a hundred other ways that they could have done it, but instead they did something tasteless.


Based on the number of people who are very upset about this, I'd call this both emotional and effective. And taste or lack thereof is in the eye of the beholder. The poll suggests that most people don't think it was tasteless.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I had no problem with that mockery at all. They do what they need to do to get heat. Also, I'm sure Lawler was okay with it which was why they decided to go with the mockery. Nothing else to argue here. The WWE has to do what they have to do at times.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Backstage News On Controversial Lawler Angle*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...m_RAW_-_Did_Everyone_Involved_Approve_It.html



> - The controversial Jerry Lawler angle from Monday's RAW where Paul Heyman and CM Punk mocked his heart attack was actually booked several weeks ago and approved by all parties that were in the ring - Lawler, Punk, Heyman and Mick Foley.
> 
> One WWE source said the whole angle was a perfect example of "how Vince McMahon thinks." Very few people inside and out of the company were shocked that WWE did the angle because of how Vince is and because WWE has done much worse in the past.
> 
> ...


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

To be honest I have more of a problem with the video footage they showed before the angle which showed that the cameras were rolling while Lawler was being worked on backstage. That is disturbing because it meant that in that moment someone made the decision to start recording when it was very touch and go whether or not Jerry was going to make it. The fact they have the footage is bad enough but then to actually screen that footage and on a show rated PG is disturbing for me.

The promo itself didn't surprise me in the slightest, this is WWE, of course they were going to make an angle out of it and naturally they would do it at the first chance they get rather than let Jerry and the fans have a heartwarming return moment. I would personally have preferred them not to do it because I think Punk is far too talented to need to do something like this to get heat on himself


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

I found the audio of Jerry having the heart attack very disturbing. Was there really any need for it?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Phil_Mc_90 said:


> To be honest I have more of a problem with the video footage they showed before the angle which showed that the cameras were rolling while Lawler was being worked on backstage. That is disturbing because it meant that in that moment someone made the decision to start recording when it was very touch and go whether or not Jerry was going to make it. The fact they have the footage is bad enough but then to actually screen that footage and on a show rated PG is disturbing for me.


I can see where you're coming from, but I'm just giving WWE the benefit of the doubt here. Maybe they kept the cameras rolling on him so that the fans can just stay caught up with what's going on? It's anyone's guess, but there are plenty of people out there who just love to be "In the know" about what happens in a celeb's life. It's also possible that the *footage* of the paramedics trying to resuscitate Jerry backstage was staged just to add more drama to it. I don't necessarily mean that that event never truly happened, but perhaps that instance was re-created to get the fans more engaged?

As for everything else yeah Punk may be talented alright, but he is failing as a heel. He is a villain and as such he needs to act like one and sometimes that means stooping to all-time lows. I, personally, would have been more upset if Punk came out without Jerry's knowledge of what was going to happen or if Punk's jab was at people in general who suffer heart attacks. However the jab was at Jerry, whose character has a history with punk's character, and the rest of the show went on as normal from that point and Jerry wasn't even phased. It wasn't even that long ago that Punk included hurricane Sandy in a promo of his and Foley comes down to tell him off. I could be mistaken, but I didn't see a thread in here about how wrong it was or how too soon it was for Punk to mention anything about Hurricane Sandy. 

This product is slowly evolving away from the innocent family friendly product that they have been dishing out for some time. I'm not saying I welcome a new attitude era or anything, but I would rather be emotionally engaged (with happiness, laughter, and anger) than to just sit there rolling my eyes and sighing through a segment. As many have said this segment got people talking it got some people truly angry or upset even after the fact. It was successful. It may not be politically correct, but sometimes you have to offend to get people more involved (art, comedy, fighting, etc).


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Welp it achieved something if we are still talking about it.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Welp it achieved something if we are still talking about it.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Triple.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

I think part of the problem with this stunt wasnt so much that it was outrageous. It was that it was outrageous for the sake of being outrageous, instead of to further a story. Nowhere in that promo did I say "wow, at least this is advancing an emotionally engaging story!"


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

To anybody that thinks that people didn't mind this segment,and only think a few people did. Well, look at this.



> In the segment-by-segment, Randy Orton & Kofi Kingston vs. Dolph Ziggler & Alberto Del Rio lost 74,000 viewers. The angle with Vickie Guerrero, A.J. Lee, Dolph Ziggler and John Cena in the ring as well as the short Big Show vs. William Regal match gained 468,000 viewers, which is a strong showing at that point in the show. Kaitlyn vs. Layla and the clips from the package building to Lawler’s return lost 234,000 viewers. *The return of Lawler, which included C.M. Punk, Paul Heyman and Mick Foley all involved gained 745,000 viewers to a 3.38 quarter hour. The end of the angle lost 876,000 viewers.* Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara & Justin Gabriel & Tyson Kidd vs. Titus O’Neil & Darren Young & Primo & Epico gained 233,000 viewers in the last few minutes. R-Truth vs. Tensai lost 253,000 viewers. Ryback vs. Brad Maddox gained 755,000 viewers to a 3.28 quarter at 10 p.m. That’s the best 10 p.m. growth in a long time, so this angle clicked. This is the first time Ryback has shown on his own the ability to really move numbers. Sheamus vs. David Otunga lost 910,000 viewers, which would be among the most viewers lost in a segment all year. Kane & The Miz vs. Cody Rhodes & Damien Sandow lost 40,000 viewers. Interestingly, the lowest point of the entire show was the beginning of Cena vs. Punk, which one would think would be huge. The first half of the match lost 313,000 viewers and did a 2.42 quarter hour. It picked up at 11 p.m. for the overrun, which is probably a combo of creatures of habit coming back at 11 knowing that’s the big angle, and people tuning in early for the next show. The match by the finish had gained 528,000 viewers to a 2.99.


So 745,000 people tuned in for the segment, and by the end 876,000 left. That is a huge amount.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Ziggler Mark said:


> I think part of the problem with this stunt wasnt so much that it was outrageous. It was that it was outrageous for the sake of being outrageous, instead of to further a story. Nowhere in that promo did I say "wow, at least this is advancing an emotionally engaging story!"


Characters are stories in wrestling and this act made Punk much more dislikable.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Sparta101 said:


> So 745,000 people tuned in for the segment, and by the end 876,000 left. That is a huge amount.


I never really thought that only a few people minded, but wow. Yay for being in a minority I guess.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Taker2theMoon said:


> I can see where you're coming from, but I'm just giving WWE the benefit of the doubt here. Maybe they kept the cameras rolling on him so that the fans can just stay caught up with what's going on? It's anyone's guess, but there are plenty of people out there who just love to be "In the know" about what happens in a celeb's life. It's also possible that the *footage* of the paramedics trying to resuscitate Jerry backstage was staged just to add more drama to it. I don't necessarily mean that that event never truly happened, but perhaps that instance was re-created to get the fans more engaged?
> 
> As for everything else yeah Punk may be talented alright, but he is failing as a heel. He is a villain and as such he needs to act like one and sometimes that means stooping to all-time lows. I, personally, would have been more upset if Punk came out without Jerry's knowledge of what was going to happen or if Punk's jab was at people in general who suffer heart attacks. However the jab was at Jerry, whose character has a history with punk's character, and the rest of the show went on as normal from that point and Jerry wasn't even phased. It wasn't even that long ago that Punk included hurricane Sandy in a promo of his and Foley comes down to tell him off. I could be mistaken, but I didn't see a thread in here about how wrong it was or how too soon it was for Punk to mention anything about Hurricane Sandy.
> 
> This product is slowly evolving away from the innocent family friendly product that they have been dishing out for some time. I'm not saying I welcome a new attitude era or anything, but I would rather be emotionally engaged (with happiness, laughter, and anger) than to just sit there rolling my eyes and sighing through a segment. As many have said this segment got people talking it got some people truly angry or upset even after the fact. It was successful. It may not be politically correct, but sometimes you have to offend to get people more involved (art, comedy, fighting, etc).


That was what I got out of the backstage footage. That came off as completely staged, and that theory gains a little traction if this angle was booked weeks ago with everyone's consent. I seriously doubt what we saw was anything other than a dramatized version of what really happened.

I had no problem with the promo. I'd rather see Punk start getting heat by having that character emotionally invested in taking out another fan favorite, at least similar to the way that Jericho did during his feud with Punk. "Boo me because I don't like the guy you like" on top of the "boo me because I don't like you".


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Sparta101 said:


> So 745,000 people tuned in for the segment, and by the end 876,000 left. That is a huge amount.


i love when someone asks for numbers, thinking you cant prove them wrong...and then you go and find the numbers to make them look like a retard.

a loss that big is pretty fucking alarming. Wonder how the defenders of WWE will spin this now. "OMG RATINGS DONT MATTER" is my guess, and it'll come from the ones who are the most active in the ratings thread, no doubt.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> That was what I got out of the backstage footage. That came off as completely staged, and that theory gains a little traction if this angle was booked weeks ago with everyone's consent. I seriously doubt what we saw was anything other than a dramatized version of what really happened.
> 
> I had no problem with the promo. I'd rather see Punk start getting heat by having that character emotionally invested in taking out another fan favorite, at least similar to the way that Jericho did during his feud with Punk. "Boo me because I don't like the guy you like" on top of the "boo me because I don't like you".


Exactly and Punk can't necessarily just magically become a babyface again after the way he's been doing things lately. I'm fine with him as a heel, but this is the only real heel-ish thing he's done since every other instance was just him bantering and the crowd agreeing with him. When Jericho did the whole alcoholic thing with Punk I was emotionally invested in it because I have known people in my life who had drinking problems, but I didn't tune out. Instead I just mentally boo'd Jericho for being scum. I look forward to what Punk will do next in future episodes.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

People were obviously genuinely concerned for Heyman. They changed the channel because they couldn't bare to watch him die in the ring. Thank god Punk knows CPR or even more people might've tuned out.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Duke Droese said:


> People were obviously genuinely concerned for Heyman. They changed the channel because they couldn't bare to watch him die in the ring. Thank god Punk knows CPR or even more people might've tuned out.


:heyman
When that happened, at first I thought that it was going to turn into a (Punk:"Why isn't anyone helping Paul?? You all practically flew for Jerry!") type of ordeal. Or maybe that, as I stated a while back, WWE was going to have random people suffer of some sort of mysterious shut-down and I rolled my eyes. It was refreshing to see good ol Heyman just doin what he does...be a dick.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Sparta101 said:


> To anybody that thinks that people didn't mind this segment,and only think a few people did. Well, look at this.
> 
> 
> 
> So 745,000 people tuned in for the segment, and by the end 876,000 left. That is a huge amount.


Not very surprising. There's a lot of people in the US that get offended by everything, so that should have been downright shocking to many. Of course, had the joke been about people starving in Africa, or the military killing some Muslims, people would have been fine because they have no relation to those people.

Personally I just didn't think the segment was very well written.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

I didn't have a problem with the segment but it seems that the larger audience has spoke as nearly a million people tuned out once Punk and Heyman started, I guess that means it didn't work it WWE will have to back track on it with an apologies or something.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

YoungGun_UK said:


> I didn't have a problem with the segment but it seems that the larger audience has spoke as nearly a million people tuned out once Punk and Heyman started, I guess that means it didn't work it WWE will have to back track on it with an apologies or something.


Nope, because 1 million viewers didnt tune out because of that. They tuned out the quarter after.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

wwe get's a little edgy for a refreshing change and people can't handle it, lol. i guess all the "be a star" and pink ropes bullshit has turned many into huge vaginas. some people must still think they are actually going to live forever and can't handle anything too real.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Sparta101 said:


> To anybody that thinks that people didn't mind this segment,and only think a few people did. Well, look at this.
> 
> 
> 
> So 745,000 people tuned in for the segment, and by the end 876,000 left. That is a huge amount.


Probably all the soccer moms watching the show with their 8 year olds turning the TV off because they think such a thing is inappropriate. I wouldn't be surprised if a bikini contest lost a large amount of viewers as well.


----------



## Fireridge (Nov 15, 2012)

lol that segment was great! I didn't find anything wrong with it. I missed the part where they showed the video package of Lawler. That is sick!


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Its just Punk trying (Poorly) to draw heat...


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Its just Punk trying (Poorly) to draw heat...


I thought he got more heat than usual.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Don't know if this has been posted before (wouldn't surprise me if it wasn't).



> According to a report by Bryan Alvarez of The Figure Four Weekly Newsletter, the angle on Monday Night Raw this week where Paul Heyman and CM Punk mocked Jerry Lawler's heart attack was planned several weeks ago and was approved by everyone involved including Lawler and Mick Foley.


----------



## Fireridge (Nov 15, 2012)

Taker2theMoon said:


> I thought he got more heat than usual.


Than usual, yeah...But it still wasn't the kind of heat you'd expect from making fun of someone having a heart attack.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Sparta101 said:


> To anybody that thinks that people didn't mind this segment,and only think a few people did. Well, look at this.
> 
> 
> 
> So 745,000 people tuned in for the segment, and by the end 876,000 left. That is a huge amount.


Has nothing to do with the commercials, immediately announcing the 8 man tag match and then backstage segments before the tag match. Noooo. :hmm: Notice how they tallied all those lost viewers to that segment rather than everything between it and the end of the tag match?

People trying to fit numbers into their assumptions, instead of the other way around.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

> According to a report by Bryan Alvarez of The Figure Four Weekly Newsletter, the angle on Monday Night Raw this week where Paul Heyman and CM Punk mocked Jerry Lawler's heart attack was planned several weeks ago and was approved by everyone involved including Lawler and Mick Foley.


This is why I have no real issues with it, but there will always be folks who still think it is politically incorrect. Just because something taken from real life is mocked in a *story* line that doesn't mean that that's how anyone in the show truly feels about it. The issue of the heart attack has now become a part of a fictitious story that is turning it into something else entirely. There's nothing wrong with thinking it's messed up to mock someone who had a heart attack generally, but at this rate it's just actors playing their parts now. To those who do take this personally, you had might as well think that Jerry, himself, is messed up for allowing a storyline to be based off of something tragic like this and then that leaves you with no one to feel sorry for really. Maybe Lawler IS messed up individual. Maybe he just cares about the business and KNOWS that it's all acting at this point, now. Either way, it was good drama.



> Than usual, yeah...But it still wasn't the kind of heat you'd expect from making fun of someone having a heart attack.


I guess so. I do remember at the end of the show it was like nothing even happened since there were plenty of shots of guys crossing their arms over their head and cheering Punk on.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

The Great Below said:


> Has nothing to do with the commercials, immediately announcing the 8 man tag match and then backstage segments before the tag match. Noooo. :hmm: Notice how they tallied all those lost viewers to that segment rather than everything between it and the end of the tag match?
> 
> People trying to fit numbers into their assumptions, instead of the other way around.


So now we are going to blame everything else, except for the main segment of the quarter? Ok, that sounds awesome.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Sparta101 said:


> So now we are going to blame everything else, except for the main segment of the quarter? Ok, that sounds awesome.


This isn't difficult to see.

We have:

1. 745k tune in for Punk/Lawler/Foley
2. Vote for the Team Foley member announcement
3. Maddox backstage spot
4. Tag team match announcement
5. Commercials
6. Backstage Punk segment
7. Tag Match (middle)

876k viewers were lost from the #1 to #7, but somehow it's all supposed to be attributed to #1? We're expected to believe that #2-#7 are such rating draws that people weren't tuning out? Look how much Sheamus/Otunga lost (900k+) and you're trying to tell me those between segments were even on that level? Let's get real here.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Taker2theMoon said:


> This is why I have no real issues with it, but there will always be folks who still think it is politically incorrect. Just because something taken from real life is mocked in a *story* line that doesn't mean that that's how anyone in the show truly feels about it. The issue of the heart attack has now become a part of a fictitious story that is turning it into something else entirely. There's nothing wrong with thinking it's messed up to mock someone who had a heart attack generally, but at this rate it's just actors playing their parts now. To those who do take this personally, you had might as well think that Jerry, himself, is messed up for allowing a storyline to be based off of something tragic like this and then that leaves you with no one to feel sorry for really. Maybe Lawler IS messed up individual. Maybe he just cares about the business and KNOWS that it's all acting at this point, now. Either way, it was good drama.


Even if it is actors playing a part, the issue is that they decided to go down that road in the first place. It just gives the company this slimy look when they take the near death experience of one of their most famous, loyal and long time workers and try to make money off of it. That goes for everything-the t-shirts they made, the footage of Lawler they kept replaying showing him passing out and making it into an angle. Regardless if Lawler WAS cool with it, they're trying to push a story where he WASN'T cool with it. They don't see Jerry on screen saying "yeah, its cool, I don't mind." On top of that, even if he was ok with it, that doesn't mean there are people in the audience who are. What about the people watching at home who have had friends or family who have died of a heart attack, then they see WWE making fun of it for the purpose of making money. I just get kind of turned off by all of it, not because I'm offended, but its more due to the fact that its a sign that they can't use legitimate, tactful means of getting heat. It comes across as a sign of desperation that they're willing to go to very questionable extremes in order to advance the product. Time and time again they've proven they can keep things tasteful and succeed, and then every so often they bust something like this out, and I have to wonder why. It could have been achieved another way, and instead the way they chose comes across as very low class-hence why people here are referring to it as cheap heat. Its a shortcut guaranteed to work, but they're treading touchy waters. Does the end justify the means? I don't think so. They had the ability to work around this and find another equally, if not more, effective way that they could have used to display their creativity. It wasn't like this was the ONLY way to go. The fact that they did makes it seem like they're grasping for anything that will work, and if its easier, all the better, regardless if that method is pretty apparently offensive to a lot of people.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

All of this arguing is extremely upsetting and certainly not good for mental health 

So let's just be thankful that WWE were even able to make a work from this scenario, because Jerry is still alive 

Uh oh, Bi-Bolar


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

AndreBaker said:


> All of this arguing is extremely upsetting and certainly not good for mental health
> 
> So let's just be thankful that WWE were even able to make a work from this scenario, because Jerry is still alive
> 
> Uh oh, Bi-Bolar


How much do you want to bet we'd see a "Jerry is in hell!" storyline if he'd died? Vince knows no limits.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

The backlash they're receiving justifies why they should never be edgy again. People are so easily offended nowadays.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

AndreBaker said:


> All of this arguing is extremely upsetting and certainly not good for mental health
> 
> So let's just be thankful that WWE were even able to make a work from this scenario, because Jerry is still alive
> 
> Uh oh, Bi-Bolar


As a Bi-Polar Manic Depressive I am deeply offended by your comments. You sir have crossed the line of good taste and have proven yourself to be scum by mocking said real life affliction.

Whom should I file a complaint with?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

The Great Below said:


> This isn't difficult to see.
> 
> We have:
> 
> ...



uh, didnt punk/lawler/foley take up a good majority of the top of hour 2? None of this is verifiable now, but I swore that Lawler's return topped off hour 2 of the broadcast.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Even if it is actors playing a part, the issue is that they decided to go down that road in the first place. *It just gives the company this slimy look when they take the near death experience of one of their most famous, loyal and long time workers and try to make money off of it*. That goes for everything-the t-shirts they made, the footage of Lawler they kept replaying showing him passing out and making it into an angle. *Regardless if Lawler WAS cool with it, they're trying to push a story where he WASN'T cool with it*. They don't see Jerry on screen saying "yeah, its cool, I don't mind." On top of that, even if he was ok with it, that doesn't mean there are people in the audience who are. What about the people watching at home who have had friends or family who have died of a heart attack, then *they see WWE making fun of it for the purpose of making money*. I just get kind of turned off by all of it, not because I'm offended, but its more due to the fact that its a sign that they can't use *legitimate, tactful means of getting heat*. It comes across as a sign of *desperation* that they're willing to go to very questionable extremes in order to advance the product. Time and time again they've proven they can keep things *tasteful and succeed*, and then every so often they bust something like this out, and I have to wonder why. It could have been achieved another way, and instead the way they chose comes across as very low class-hence why people here are referring to it as cheap heat. Its a shortcut guaranteed to work, but they're treading touchy waters. Does the end justify the means? I don't think so. They had the ability to work around this and find another equally, if not more, effective way that they could have used to display their creativity. It wasn't like this was the ONLY way to go. The fact that they did makes it seem like they're grasping for anything that will work, and if its easier, all the better, *regardless if that method is pretty apparently offensive to a lot of people.*


I'm sure that the company has been slimier. A heart attack is a terrible thing, but Stratus degrading herself and barking like a dog on all fours for Vince's amusement and in front of the world was pretty damn bad too. 

Granted, I would personally punch a guy who was mimicking a heart attack in front of a person who just suffered one if it happened in real life, but this is no longer real life anymore. Choosing to do the heart attack angle wasn't against Jerry's, Foley's, Punk's, Cole's, JR's or anyone else's own will (Jerry most importantly), so I personally don't see a problem in taking that road. Sure there are plenty of other options they could have taken, but as "cheap"  as some of you say this angle was it was still effective.

If the audience decides that the WWE is making fun of anyone's heart attack issues other than Lawler's then maybe they deserve to stick with lighter shows on TV. I have family that have dealt with some of the issues that the WWE has made angles on and I know better. Not everyone knows better, though.

In your opinion what would have been a more tactful, legitimate means of getting heat? A move like this is something that a villain character would do. Punk just needs to do more. OR take a break and return as a face if doing more does Punk no good and the crowd always remains on his side.

I don't see it as desperation. I see it as them finally able to flex their wings a little without politics overshadowing them and Linda thus influencing what Vince needs to do to keep that shadow away.

I just got back into watching it this year. How often is the show tasteful and successful and I don't just mean in parts.

Like I said before, offensive can be good. Maybe the WWE will get a different audience demographic over time. Maybe it won't. Maybe there will be so much backlash that Cena will have to go back to "son-of-a-beez-wax". Again, I would rather be offended and hating a fictional character than to sit there rolling my eyes at the stories I see unfold. 

Those are just my views, though. I know not everyone is going to think like me and that's fine.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Taker2theMoon said:


> I'm sure that the company has been slimier. A heart attack is a terrible thing, but Stratus degrading herself and barking like a dog on all fours for Vince's amusement and in front of the world was pretty damn bad too.
> 
> Granted, I would personally punch a guy who was mimicking a heart attack in front of a person who just suffered one if it happened in real life, but this is no longer real life anymore. Choosing to do the heart attack angle wasn't against Jerry's, Foley's, Punk's, Cole's, JR's or anyone else's own will (Jerry most importantly), so I personally don't see a problem in taking that road. Sure there are plenty of other options they could have taken, but as "cheap"  as some of you say this angle was it was still effective.
> 
> ...


This. Everyone was all ecstatic that Linda lost the election and stated she wasn't going to run again --- meaning their was a possibility that WWE was going to be a little edgier again (not as edgy as the Attitude Era, but a bit edgier) --- and when they pulled the trigger on a very edgy segment not even a week later - people say they went too far. Now I know everyone that claims they know the business say Linda's campaign and WWE programming aren't connecting - but I can guarantee that they wouldn't have done this segment prior to Election Day (thus WWE definetly played it a bit safer when she was running). I was fine with the segment because they've definetly done worse (like Cole mocking Jerry's mother passing away right after that happened - also a real-life situation - one where the person ACTUALLY died - Jerry's okay and went through with the segment - so let's move on). I'm hoping that moving forward they have at least one "edgy" segment a week to spark this much relevant conversation to their shows --- again it's not the Attitude Era, but at least it would be a consistently edgier, and in my opinion, better product than they've had...


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Logic said:


> Now I know everyone that claims they know the business say Linda's campaign and WWE programming aren't connecting - but I can guarantee that they wouldn't have done this segment prior to Election Day (thus WWE definetly played it a bit safer when she was running).


I think that the product has been so user-safe lately that people have forgotten just how the WWE can really be and now the product can go on with less restrictions on it. I don't necessarily think that there should be another attitude era, or that the show should be rated R, but this is the first real thing catching attention I've seen happen since Lesnar came back. Some small interesting things have occurred here and there, but nothing as impacting.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

#Mark said:


> The backlash they're receiving justifies why they should never be edgy again. People are so easily offended nowadays.


What backlash?


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Why do people still think ratings are relevant in the era of the internet?


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

I've gotta say, I'd rather see Heyman booking a Vince vs. Lawler angle, than Vince booking a Heyman vs. Lawler angle.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

So the whole crux of the argument seems to be "Lawler didn't die, therefore its not as big a deal." I fail to see how that makes it OK, myself. If someone gets cancer and survives, does that suddenly mean its cool to rip on them?

Most of the time in storytelling, they might use an issue like a heart attack as a plot point, but because its a fictitious heart attack they're talking about, its seen as fine. In this case its different because the heart attack in question actually happened. That's what people are offended by.

I myself don't care about the heart attack, but that there are many better ways to convey edginess than going this route that makes them appear low brow. Also, couldn't they have put some time in between this angle and the heart attack? My God, his first appearance back and they're making it into an angle. That just screams exploitation. "Gotta strike while the iron is hot!"

The issue is-where do we draw the line? "Eddie is in Hell" was incredibly offensive because he died. Vickie probably gave the OK for the story. Why is that so bad but this isn't? At the same time, this plays off a real life situation. Katie Vick was totally made up, but that was also incredibly offensive. What are the parameters for what is and isn't offensive? Its all personal choice it seems, but are there guidelines for what is unanimously considered offensive?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> So the whole crux of the argument seems to be "Lawler didn't die, *therefore its not as big a deal*." I fail to see how that makes it OK, myself. *If someone gets cancer and survives, does that suddenly mean its cool to rip on them?*
> 
> Most of the time in storytelling, they might use an issue like a heart attack as a plot point, but because its a fictitious heart attack they're talking about, its seen as fine. In this case its different because the heart attack in question actually happened. That's what people are offended by.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say that it isn't a big deal at all. The fact that Lawler fell to a heart attack is a big deal and the fact that he got well enough to return is also a big deal. It's a blessing that he pulled through. It isn't okay to make fun of someone who suffered a heart attack, the same can be said about someone who recovered from cancer, but it's hard for me to feel any offense towards it outside of the show because this was done with Lawler's *consent*. I won't call someone a pussy for being seriously offended by this segment because people take things in differently than others, but I still disagree that this crossed the line. 

I never saw it as exploitation so much as a way to shock people and it worked. I'm sure that the angle could have worked with some time put into it before the mocking, but the fact that it happened on an emotional return gave more fuel to Punk's villainous juvenile heel character.

As far as the "Eddie is in hell" bit, I wasn't watching wrestling when that happened. However as disrespectful as that statement would be if Orton voiced it outside of the show non-kayfabe, it happened within the show. A fictional character said something hateful and disrespectful towards another character within a story. The words were said, but there was no truth to them as far as reality goes. To me, at least, the real world event doesn't even take precedent because everyone involved with the WWE mourned Eddie on his tribute. I feel the same way about Lawler's heart attack.

I'm sure that in time the WWE will be able to produce more elaborate angles to fit yours and others' tastes, but I thought that this was a good way for the company to start in a new and possibly better direction.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ChickMagnet12 said:


> Why do people still think ratings are relevant in the era of the internet?


They are. If ratings don't matter then explain how they are going to promote themselves to an audience otherwise? Only Punk marks that try to cover up for the fact he's a failure on that front or defenders of today's terrible environment try to argue against it.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The ratings should only matter to WWE employees.


----------



## Grass420 (Jul 22, 2011)

The segment was fine.. people need to quit being cry babies.

If WWE wants to make an edgier product they will have to bring Raw back to two hours.. as the product gets edgier people who are not used to that or never watch anything else on TV besides wrestling (you know The Joker in batman was a much more evil villan than CM Punk? Are you people this offended by the batman movies)

i want more stuff like this, edgy stuff that makes you hate the villan.. i hate that whole "im gonna kick your butt" - it is so unreaistic and so unappealing.

This PG era needs to go and so do the PG era fans. the people who say "WWE was PG in the 90s" are forgetting that WWE almost went bankrupt in the 90s.. if WWE didn't put out edgier entertainment like everything else that is on TV there would be no WWE today.
the same goes for now.

WWE is a mock reality show.. what good reality/drama show is PG? all the good ones are TV-14.. the PG ones get cancelled so QUICK.. the difference is WWE has a huge bankroll, 

If WWE does not get away from PG there will not be a WWE in 5 years. GUARANTEED!!!

as WWE goes to edgier programming they will loose their PG fans, the children and all that. (and of course, people who don't have a clue what they are talking about will show the ratings and say.. "see that means this edgy stuff is bad, ratings are going down".. the ratings will continue to go down as they get more edgy for a bit.. but they will pick up and get back into the 4.5+ ratings..


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> They are. If ratings don't matter then explain how they are going to promote themselves to an audience otherwise? Only Punk marks that try to cover up for the fact he's a failure on that front or defenders of today's terrible environment try to argue against it.


If it was really important they wouldn't do three hour shows since that lowers the ratings. The reality is that they earn more money this way, which shows that you can't just go on total numbers. Since Punk is one of the most consistent in gaining viewers with his segments most attempts to discredit him this way just comes off as cheap hate.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Only WF can make a topic about Punk & Heyman faking a heart attack towards Jerry Lawler into about ratings.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> They are. If ratings don't matter then explain how they are going to promote themselves to an audience otherwise? Only Punk marks that try to cover up for the fact he's a failure on that front or defenders of today's terrible environment try to argue against it.


It really doesn't matter though.. Do you realize how many of the Audience Download, stream or DVR RAW?


----------



## ZombieSham (Jul 1, 2009)

I voted that they crossed the line, BUT I was judging by PG Era standards. It was in bad taste and cheap, cheap heat, but hell, so was half of the Attitude Era and it was fantastic.


----------



## Endors Toi (Mar 29, 2010)

They didn't cross any line. Jerry would have agreed to it and he is healthy again now, so what's the problem? It was a very good way to generate even more heat for Punk and Heyman - I liked it.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

#Mark said:


> It really doesn't matter though.. Do you realize how many of the Audience Download, stream or DVR RAW?


Not that many. About 100k DVR RAW every week. Not that many.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

o jebus, is this thread still running?


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

no it was just funny


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> So the whole crux of the argument seems to be "Lawler didn't die, therefore its not as big a deal." I fail to see how that makes it OK, myself. If someone gets cancer and survives, does that suddenly mean its cool to rip on them?


No. It's "Lawler has nothing against it and gave his OK, maybe it was probably his idea". Therefore it's not as big a deal. Why should someone say "poor Jerry Lawler" when poor Jerry Lawler is fine with it. Just like last year when Michael Cole made fun of his dead mother who passed away just couple of days earlier and some months later both sit at the announce table and laugh together.

If I don't post here for weeks because of a heart attack and then make a thread in the rants section where I make fun of myself why should someone say "poor DualShock, that guy almost died and now we read this distasteful comments".
Why should the WF staff ban all users who laugh with me in this thread when I was the one who made that thread and encouraged other users to post this?
Look at the celebrity roasts on TV.

It's one thing when someone says that he dislikes these promos (but for some weird reason these are the same people who post in every third post how they want the AE back) but it's something completely different when someone posts that he disliked it because of poor Jerry when poor Jerry obviously doesn't give a fuck about it.



KO Bossy said:


> The issue is-where do we draw the line? "Eddie is in Hell" was incredibly offensive because he died. Vickie probably gave the OK for the story. Why is that so bad but this isn't? At the same time, this plays off a real life situation. Katie Vick was totally made up, but that was also incredibly offensive. What are the parameters for what is and isn't offensive? Its all personal choice it seems, but are there guidelines for what is unanimously considered offensive?


Easy. I draw the line when the person is not involved in the storyline.
Kofi Kingston said that Evan Bourne had a motorcycle accident and broke every bone in his foot.
For me mocking Evan Bourne in WWE shows is worse than mocking Jerry Lawler.
Now, somebody will say "how in the blue hell can you compare a foot with a heart attack?"
Easy, nobody asked Bourne for approval and Jerry Lawler was probably that one who got the idea.
If Droz has an idea to appear in WWE shows and to be mocked by a heel, I would also have no problem with it.

People compare it with Owen Hart or Eddie Guerrero but that is just stupid because you can not compare it. Comparing it with Owen and Eddie is just an attempt to make it worse than it ist.

You say Vickie gave the OK but this is not the same, this was not a Vickie is in hell storyline, that was about Eddie.
If we could somehow talk with dead people and Eddie would say that he has no problems with it then I would be not offensive at all.

As for Katie Vick, this was not offensive at all. This was nothing more than a stupid storyline uncomfortable to watch it with friends and family. Nothing more than that. Stupid like Mae Young and the hand only less funny


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

I think this is all part of the show, I've seen pretty much worse stuff before than now. I can say it is uncalled for but then again maybe they got a go signal from Lawler about it. They could have done something else if they really want Punk to gain some heat with the fans. I guess everyone has a different train of thought for it but that's ok I guess.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Amazed this topic's still going so I'll add this.
I think this upcoming Monday, Punk's going to continue with the inflammatory remarks.


----------



## themosayat (Sep 23, 2012)

I didn't laugh like that in freaking months ! no, years !!
this was as funny to me as the anger managment thing !!

but I don't get why people are angry about it !! I mean, we joke even about jesus ! why can't we handle a really really good joke like this ?!

#hopepunkstayschampionforever!!!
#amItheonlyonewhohatesjerrylawler?!


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

themosayat said:


> #hopepunkstayschampionforever!!!
> #amItheonlyonewhohatesjerrylawler?!


:flair2


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

From what I've seen, the big issue seems to be that the heart attack was real. People say that if it was a fake heart attack then it would be okay to make fun of and have a storyline for. But real or fake, wouldn't mocking a heart attack still hurt the feelings of everyone who has had one, or known someone who died from a heart attack?

So if that's the case, who are you really worried about? Obviously not the fans. Seems they're just concerned that King's heart attack was real, and that it shouldn't be mocked.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Not sure if this has been mentioned before, but, anyway, I honestly think they would have asked Jerry if it were okay to include this in the storyline. I don't think they would actually just walk out and legit make fun of the situation.


Still, having a heart attack isn't something to joke about, really....I get that they are heels and they do these things to piss off the crowd and get heat but there are certain lines that just shouldn't be crossed....not that this is the worst thing they have ever done, but, still, probably a very personal thing for people who know someone and possibly have lost someone from a heart attack.....


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Gotta love the irony here. For at least the last year or so, people have complained about how the product needs to push the envelope a little. Then, they do and now all of a sudden people are up in arms over it. Can't have it both ways, fellow comrades of the IWC. 

I was perfectly fine with it, these angles are always taken advantage of. I remember reading about Ric Flair when he returned from the plane crash that broke his back and nearly killed him. He returned to the TV studios in Greensboro to find all sorts of get-well cards for him. He said he was only keeping the ones from Raquel Welch and Joey Heatherton. He throws the others on the floor, and all the good will he had built up was gone immediately.


----------



## Calzum (Dec 22, 2011)

themosayat said:


> #hopepunkstayschampionforever!!!
> #amItheonlyonewhohatesjerrylawler?!


:cole1


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

This is quite despicable on wwe's part. This is even worse then Katie Vick.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Superior Quality said:


> This is quite despicable on wwe's part. This is even worse then Katie Vick.


Lets face facts here, it's not.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

BruiserKC said:


> Gotta love the irony here. For at least the last year or so, people have complained about how the product needs to push the envelope a little. Then, they do and now all of a sudden people are up in arms over it. Can't have it both ways, fellow comrades of the IWC.
> 
> I was perfectly fine with it, these angles are always taken advantage of. I remember reading about Ric Flair when he returned from the plane crash that broke his back and nearly killed him. He returned to the TV studios in Greensboro to find all sorts of get-well cards for him. He said he was only keeping the ones from Raquel Welch and Joey Heatherton. He throws the others on the floor, and all the good will he had built up was gone immediately.



Well, there is pushing the envelope, and then there is _pushing the envelope_.

For me, it wasn't anything personal because I don't know anyone who has had a heart attack or died from one, so it didn't 'hit home' for me. Just saying, stuff like that is serious and could really be a jab to people who have had one/know someone who has had one and possibly died from it.

It was part of show and meant to get heat, that is definitely understandable, but, I dunno, things like that don't really bother me personally, but could be sensitive to people who have experienced it. 

There are other ways they could push the envelope. Much worse ways included, lol.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Lawler let his mother's death be exploited in 2010 by Michael Cole in their feud. Apparently, Lawler lives and breathes kayfabe (not surprising, given he's from the old school) and is comfortable using his personal trials to advance a storyline.

Given the 2010 incident, I knew Punk would make fun of his heart attack before it happened.


----------

